# VAVA 4K Ultra Short Throw Laser Projector Review



## kraine

imagic said:


> Smooth, judder-free motion is a huge plus versus giant TVs, as is a level of screen uniformity that TV makers have only dreamt about since the demise of plasma. Taken together, the qualities of modern DLP projection are highly complementary to this sort of application.





I'm sorry but this is not at all the case, the image of the VAVA 4K is not at all spared by the judder.


You can read my test here with measurements (in French and English).


https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/22/02/2020/test-vava-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/


----------



## imagic

kraine said:


> I'm sorry but this is not at all the case, the image of the *VAVA 4K is not at all spared by the judder.*
> 
> 
> You can read my test here with measurements (in French and English).
> 
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/22/02/2020/test-vava-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/


I certainly do not doubt the veracity of your review. However, from my subjective perspective, it does better than TVs, even 120 Hz TVs, for whatever reason. Also, when I run test patterns on blurbusters.com, the cadence looks good. No tearing, no stuttering or micro-stuttering at 24 Hz. I'm running it right now, just to be sure. Looks fine.


I mean, sure... not as good as my VPL-VW295ES, but better than a 85" LCD TV.


----------



## ClawAndTalon

kraine said:


> I'm sorry but this is not at all the case, the image of the VAVA 4K is not at all spared by the judder.
> 
> 
> You can read my test here with measurements (in French and English).
> 
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/22/02/2020/test-vava-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/




Just see French...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraine

You didn't get down low enough in the text.


----------



## ClawAndTalon

kraine said:


> I'm sorry but this is not at all the case, the image of the VAVA 4K is not at all spared by the judder.
> 
> 
> You can read my test here with measurements (in French and English).
> 
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/22/02/2020/test-vava-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/




You said you measured judder, but I didn’t see a measurement, just your observation. Did I miss your actual measurement? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraine

I stopped posting pictures of motion sights, which are useful in... motion. Vava converts everything into 60hz and suffers from judder in 24p.


----------



## Daniel_M6

Thank you for the review.. Can anyone recommend a 110"-125" screen for the VAVA in the


----------



## imagic

The quick update on testing for judder... Although it does fine with the blurbusters judder tests, the VAVA does fail the rtings 24p judder test. Even so, subjectively speaking it looks better with horizontal pans than many TVs that can do "perfect" 24p (aside from plasma).


----------



## Dave in Green

While reviewing this projector Chris Eberle noted that motion resolution is OK but there is noticeable judder in side-to-side camera pans with 24p content converted to 60 fps. Every projector has a different mix of pros and cons that will suit people with different sets of preferences and priorities.


----------



## imagic

Dave in Green said:


> While reviewing this projector Chris Eberle noted that motion resolution is OK but there is noticeable judder in side-to-side camera pans with 24p content converted to 60 fps. *Every projector has a different mix of pros and cons that will suit people with different sets of preferences and priorities*.


Absolutely true. And the key thing is that UST is a growth category, filling out different price points and applications with 4K UST Laser products from more and more brands. When I spoke to them at CES. VAVA was upfront about the fact that they are not pursuing the home theater purist with this product. It really is designed to be a living room display, and used more like a TV, which includes the pragmatic reality that just about all the content it receives will be 30 Hz or 60 Hz and not 24 Hz.

The subjective impression I wish to convey is that after watching numerous movies, there was not a single moment where I thought judder was an issue, as compared to large TVs. I'm not making the same claim as compared to high-end home theater projectors, since I have a projector right here that does a better job at it, in the form of the Sony VPL-VW295ES. 

Anyhow, when it comes to subjective impressions, it's always YMMV. You get a lot of projector for your money with the VAVA but you also give some things up to hit the price point.


----------



## klas

I have been watching streaming content on VAVA for 3 months and overall its been excellent just like the whole idea with UST projectors. However I disagree that exclusion 24Hz was a good idea or because it meant for "TV watching" since Netflix is using 24 Hz and judder is present. You can live with out 24 Hz but I am not thrilled about that.


----------



## imagic

klas said:


> I have been watching streaming content on VAVA for 3 months and overall its been excellent just like the whole idea with UST projectors. However* I disagree that exclusion 24Hz was a good idea *or because it meant for "TV watching" since Netflix is using 24 Hz and judder is present. You can live with out 24 Hz but I am not thrilled about that.


A _good_ idea? I certainly do not say that.

_"buyers should be aware that this projector maxes out at 60 Hz and therefore it does have some "judder" when showing 24 Hz content (it did not pass the rtings.com judder test)"_

_" I'm not making the same claim as compared to high-end home theater projectors, since I have a projector right here that does a better job at it, in the form of the Sony VPL-VW295ES. Anyhow, when it comes to subjective impressions, it's always YMMV. *You get a lot of projector for your money with the VAVA but you also give some things up to hit the price point*."_


----------



## klas

imagic said:


> A _good_ idea? I certainly do not say that.
> 
> _"buyers should be aware that this projector maxes out at 60 Hz and therefore it does have some "judder" when showing 24 Hz content (it did not pass the rtings.com judder test)"_
> 
> _" I'm not making the same claim as compared to high-end home theater projectors, since I have a projector right here that does a better job at it, in the form of the Sony VPL-VW295ES. Anyhow, when it comes to subjective impressions, it's always YMMV. *You get a lot of projector for your money with the VAVA but you also give some things up to hit the price point*."_


I didn't say you said it, whoever at VAVA decided to exclude that or maybe it's a limitation, but you said "used more like a TV". Netflix is used for TV streaming though and they should have taken that into account that a lot of folks will be using the most popular service.


----------



## imagic

klas said:


> I didn't say you said it, whoever at VAVA decided to exclude that or maybe it's a limitation, but you said "used more like a TV". Netflix is used for TV streaming though and they should have taken that into account that a lot of folks will be using the most popular service.


Gotcha. In that case, your comment is good feedback for VAVA.


----------



## klas

imagic said:


> Gotcha. In that case, your comment is good feedback for VAVA.


Already did, hoping it could be magically solved by firmware update, but even without it, it's still good value for what you get actually much better then Xiaomi I had for a year.


----------



## 10basetom

I'd be curious to see how this compares to the Optoma CinemaX P1 from people who have demoed both side by side.


----------



## sdsendoh

10basetom said:


> I'd be curious to see how this compares to the Optoma CinemaX P1 from people who have demoed both side by side.



There are a number of comparisons online already:






Both the VAVA and Optoma are single laser solutions and offer similar levels of performance. The Optoma has slightly higher specs but costs $1200 more. From most of the comparisons online, the performance difference is not substantial but from a price per performance standpoint, you can buy the VAVA WITH a high end ALR screen and still come out ahead of the P1. 

The dilemma for the P1 is $4000 after tax is out of range for a lot of people. At that point you then have to consider spending another $1500 and getting an LG with dual lasers which would offer a much bigger performance gain than going from the VAVA to the P1. You can always go higher and higher but at the end of the day, most people I know are very limited by budget and do not want to spend any more than a few thousand dollars for their setups.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Im still hoping for a 4k projector with a Short Throw lens, a nice in between of the standard throw and Ultra Short Throws that you typically see. Specifically a similar throw range as the BenQ w1500 which was my only projector option to throw a 135in 16:9 image from 11 feet away. So I basically need that but in a 4k model.


----------



## sage11x

Daniel Chaves said:


> Im still hoping for a 4k projector with a Short Throw lens, a nice in between of the standard throw and Ultra Short Throws that you typically see. Specifically a similar throw range as the BenQ w1500 which was my only projector option to throw a 135in 16:9 image from 11 feet away. So I basically need that but in a 4k model.




Benq HT3550 and BenQ TK850– both will target a 135” screen in just over 11 feet (11’ 1” I believe).


----------



## GalvatronType_R

A friend bought the VAVA. I tried it in his media room. I have two big issues with the caveat being that I have no measurements, just eye test impressions:

-the HDR color volume is just not deep enough. We watched Aquaman and Lego Batman (both have amazing HDR color) and while brightness and pop were there, the overall color volume just didn't cut it. It was barely above SDR in my opinion.

-as mentioned in the review, the input lag is abysmal. I plugged in my Xbox One X and Switch and Call of Duty and Halo were completely unplayable on the VAVA. Even playing casual games like Super Mario Odyssey, which requires precise inputs for certain platforming sections, was unacceptable on the VAVA. Input lag can also have an effect on TV and movie viewing in that I detected some lip sync issues while watching other content.

In conclusion, the VAVA is a decent product and I commend its laser light engine and daytime usability, but it feels more like an alpha or beta test product than a fully formed device meant for consumer use. I want a solid state engine projector without have to run wires through my wall or the headache of hanging a 40 lbs. brick on my ceiling but I just don't think UST is mature yet so I'll hold off for a few years.


----------



## monakh

Far be it for me to challenge the experience of the experts on AVS, but considering the VAVA is based on the ALPD chipset which powers the Xiaomi, and Fengmi units et al, the price should be in the $2000 range. They crowdfunded it at almost the same price (on Amazon) and have a fair following on Facebook. They appear to be good at listening to user feedback and updating firmware. Not sure if this plus the English menus are worth the extra $800+

I got my Xiaomi 4K PJ shipped directly from mainland China over a thousand dollars less than the VAVA MSRP and am thrilled with it every day. After paying for the 120" Pet Crystal ALR screen, I still paid less than the VAVA. It's not a bad projector but completely overpriced in my opinion, especially given the onslaught of able competitors such as Changhong (CHiq) and XGIMI.


----------



## Simon Kaastrup-Olsen

Me and my wife are absolutely 100% regular consumers. We've had the Baba since July 2019. This is what we agree on:

- size of the picture is amazing. For the money, really great.
- without a proper screen (2000 USD for the one I want... So waiting until summer when the sunlight forces us) the picture for sci-fi requires evening time, but I watch esports when the room is well lit. But it doesn't replace the TV (we just don't turn it on during the day...)
- Bluetooth for wireless headphones is great... If you don't stream content to it via Chromecast (audio delay)

Overall we are very happy with it, but there are issues that should be said.
- there is lag in fast paced games. I don't play them on the projector, but does not seem as if the "refresh" rate is that great.
- and the killer... The fan noise. After 3 months the fans now turn on and do so emphatically. They are NOISY and they are on most of the time, alternating between full blast and semi-loud. I can mentally tune it out, but during a quiet moment in a scene... it is super noticeable.The cooling is dog ****. Had I known this I would not have bought it. I will build it into a separate hide-away with speakers later, and add fans and cooling myself. But this is inexcusable for any viewing experience other than watching sports with friends.

So, buyer beware.


----------



## klas

Surprisingly the noise levels are much lower then Xiaomi. Where Xiaomi had annoying coil whine which I lived with for a year. VAVA may not be completely silent by any means but it's very much acceptable and I have perfectly fine ears.


----------



## 10basetom

monakh said:


> Far be it for me to challenge the experience of the experts on AVS, but considering the VAVA is based on the ALPD chipset which powers the Xiaomi, and Fengmi units et al, the price should be in the $2000 range. They crowdfunded it at almost the same price (on Amazon) and have a fair following on Facebook. They appear to be good at listening to user feedback and updating firmware. Not sure if this plus the English menus are worth the extra $800+
> 
> I got my Xiaomi 4K PJ shipped directly from mainland China over a thousand dollars less than the VAVA MSRP and am thrilled with it every day. After paying for the 120" Pet Crystal ALR screen, I still paid less than the VAVA. It's not a bad projector but completely overpriced in my opinion, especially given the onslaught of able competitors such as Changhong (CHiq) and XGIMI.


If you're in the US, did you have to use a 240->120V converter to operate the Xiaomi?

Regarding the extra $800+, I bet a lot of it was to license and incorporate the HK sound system. This also makes the VAVA a lot bulkier than the Xiaomi. Since I'd be plugging the projector into my AV receiver, the HK sound system would not benefit me at all.


----------



## monakh

10basetom said:


> If you're in the US, did you have to use a 240->120V converter to operate the Xiaomi?
> 
> Regarding the extra $800+, I bet a lot of it was to license and incorporate the HK sound system. This also makes the VAVA a lot bulkier than the Xiaomi. Since I'd be plugging the projector into my AV receiver, the HK sound system would not benefit me at all.


It's a multi-voltage PSU. I am actually in the Middle East but using it on 110v without a converter. 

I think most people on AVS would agree that the HK sound system or any other accouterments are not necessary, we would all rather save the money and purchase a nice Denon or Yamaha 7.1 receiver. 

I don't think it's that anyway. VAVA has just gotten away with this pricing because they hyped up the launch and originally touted it as a "True 4K" PJ (rather than XPR). They were corrected by some astute early backers on their FB group and went through a considerable spell of embarrassment as a result. Some dropped out at that point but many simply didn't know better.


----------



## imagic

monakh said:


> Far be it for me to challenge the experience of the experts on AVS, but considering the VAVA is based on the ALPD chipset which powers the Xiaomi, and Fengmi units et al, the price should be in the $2000 range. They crowdfunded it at almost the same price (on Amazon) and have a fair following on Facebook. They appear to be good at listening to user feedback and updating firmware. Not sure if this plus the English menus are worth the extra $800+
> 
> I got my Xiaomi 4K PJ shipped directly from mainland China over a thousand dollars less than the VAVA MSRP and am thrilled with it every day. After paying for the 120" Pet Crystal ALR screen, I still paid less than the VAVA. It's not a bad projector but completely overpriced in my opinion, especially given the onslaught of able competitors such as Changhong (CHiq) and XGIMI.





10basetom said:


> If you're in the US, did you have to use a 240->120V converter to operate the Xiaomi?
> 
> Regarding the extra $800+, I bet a lot of it was to license and incorporate the HK sound system. This also makes the VAVA a lot bulkier than the Xiaomi. Since I'd be plugging the projector into my AV receiver, the HK sound system would not benefit me at all.


The audio is obviously not free, but on its own does not constitute a $800 value add. But taken together—brighter, made for North America, and has onboard sound—the price premium makes more sense

Correct me if I am wrong but the Xiaomi advertises a 5000 lumen light source and 1500 ANSI lumen output while the Vava advertises a 6000 lumen source and 2500 ANSI lumen output.

I brought up my concern about the Vava being a "rebadged Xiaomi" but that's not really how it works. Yes, they both license the same technology platform, but that's not too different from how cars are make. The actual components used determine the final performance. Since measurements indicate the Vava roughly meets its ANSI spec, the question is whether it really is that much brighter than the Xiaomi. If all else is equal, that's still worth something.


----------



## monakh

imagic said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but the Xiaomi advertises a 5000 lumen light source and 1500 ANSI lumen output while the Vava advertises a 6000 lumen source and 2000 ANSI lumen output.
> 
> I brought up my concern about the Vava being a "rebadged Xiaomi" but that's not really how it works. Yes, they both license the same technology platform, but that's not too different from how cars are make. The actual components used determine the final performance. Since measurements indicate the Vava roughly meets its ANSI spec, the question is whether it really is that much brighter than the Xiaomi. If all else is equal, that's still worth something.


Nope. You are right. Early on, VAVA mentioned that there are extra Laser diodes which should result in a brightness upgrade. Yeah, sure. Is it worth 800 dollars, though? I think most would say, nope.

The projector comes off of the same assembly line as its ill-begotten ilk from Fengmi and Xiaomi (and another vendor I can't remember off the top of my head). It's brighter but not by much.


----------



## imagic

monakh said:


> Nope. You are right. Early on, VAVA mentioned that there are extra Laser diodes which should result in a brightness upgrade. Yeah, sure. Is it worth 800 dollars, though? * I think most would say, nope.
> *
> The projector comes off of the same assembly line as its ill-begotten ilk from Fengmi and Xiaomi (and another vendor I can't remember off the top of my head). It's brighter but not by much.


We would not even have a new "class" of pixel-shift 4K USTs at these prices had someone not built a production line. Like cars, one production line can build different models and even do so for different brands, but it has to be based on the same platform.

If we were talking a bulb projector, I'd agree about the price premium being too much to get that bump. Agree the extra cost may turn off budget-minded shoppers. But with laser and the fact these projectors have to overcome ambient light in their intended application, I go with "it depends" (on the application) because the extra lumes can translate to a larger picture at the same brightness, or allow you to run the projector with the light source at the lower setting, which has the benefit of lower fan noise. But definitely "it depends" and regardless the extra cost is obviously split between the sound system (I do not use) and the extra brightness (I do use).


----------



## monakh

There are videos on YouTube demonstrating the difference in brightness. It's not discernable to me, though the PQ quality may vary based on tweaking. We still don't have great settings for the Xiaomi 4K.

I will maintain that it's better to invest in a cheaper PJ and a good ALR screen. In the end, though, it's your money and you're the best judge of how it needs to be spent. 

Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## imagic

monakh said:


> There are videos on YouTube demonstrating the difference in brightness. It's not discernable to me, though the PQ quality may vary based on tweaking. We still don't have great settings for the Xiaomi 4K.
> 
> *I will maintain that it's better to invest in a cheaper PJ and a good ALR screen. *In the end, though, it's your money and you're the best judge of how it needs to be spent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


Oh, yes, absolutely. If there is a hard limit on the budget, the screen really is a key component to making this work in a living room. With UST it does come down to the question of whether you want both the screen and extra brightness if you spend extra on the VAVBA. Speaking of brightness, I'm more interested in what a meter shows than what a YouTube video shows, but I don't have the answer regarding lumen output of the two projectors.

And as an elaboration on that point, if you do create a custom, calibrated, movies centric picture profile that is going to knock down the lumen output. Per the projectorreviews.com review, you wind up with 1100 calibrated lumens, which is good. I'm curious how many lumens you'd wind up with on the Xiaomi if it was similarly calibrated.

Anyhow, if the increase in brightness VAVA vs. Xiaomi is real, then it has genuine value.


----------



## monakh

All Chinese manufacturers are likely being disingenuous about true ANSI lumens, with some going to the ridiculous extent of talking about "source" lumens.

I'll try to measure mine with an app which is fairly accurate if used on a high end phone. To me the real dealmaker here is daylight visibility. I have tons of ambient light from the desert Middle Eastern sun. In ten plus years of using LED and bulb-based PJs, I have never been able to achieve the WAF of comfortable daylight viewing. No more complaints on that end thanks to the ALR screen. That's the clincher for me. It's almost too bright in complete darkness. 

Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## imagic

monakh said:


> *All Chinese manufacturers are likely being disingenuous about true ANSI lumens,* with some going to the ridiculous extent of talking about "source" lumens.
> 
> I'll try to measure mine with an app which is fairly accurate if used on a high end phone. To me the real dealmaker here is daylight visibility. I have tons of ambient light from the desert Middle Eastern sun. In ten plus years of using LED and bulb-based PJs, I have never been able to achieve the WAF of comfortable daylight viewing. No more complaints on that end thanks to the ALR screen. That's the clincher for me. It's almost too bright in complete darkness.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


I'm a fan of measurements and protectorreviews came up with 1827 lumens in Standard mode with lamp high. It also noted the 1000-1100 lumen post-calibration output of the VAVA is very good and in line with what you often wind up with from projectors rated between 2500 and 3000 ANSI lumens. So in terms of all that, the output seems pretty good and not exaggerated vs. the competition, it would seem. Not even the $25000 Sony VZ1000ES makes achieves its rated ANSI lumen specs, except in an unwatchable vivid mode type setting.


----------



## klas

Before I sold Xiaomi 1080p I put it side by side with VAVA to visually check the brightness and VAVA was only a hair brighter. Which to be expected afterall it's 5000 vs 6000 Chinese lumens


----------



## anthonymoody

How much better is the LG 85A? Worth the price premium?


----------



## barrelbelly

imagic said:


> Absolutely true. And the key thing is that UST is a growth category, filling out different price points and applications with 4K UST Laser products from more and more brands. *When I spoke to them at CES. VAVA was upfront about the fact that they are not pursuing the home theater purist with this product. It really is designed to be a living room display, and used more like a TV, which includes the pragmatic reality that just about all the content it receives will be 30 Hz or 60 Hz and not 24 Hz.
> *
> The subjective impression I wish to convey is that after watching numerous movies, there was not a single moment where I thought judder was an issue, as compared to large TVs. I'm not making the same claim as compared to high-end home theater projectors, since I have a projector right here that does a better job at it, in the form of the Sony VPL-VW295ES.
> 
> Anyhow, when it comes to subjective impressions, it's always YMMV. You get a lot of projector for your money with the VAVA but you also give some things up to hit the price point.


Excellent review Mark. With my highlight above; I would be interested to know what size image one could expect with projector placements ranging from 3' on the low side to your stated 7'. That high side number seems far away to me. I would be looking for an acceptable image size of 80" on the low end...to 110" on the high side. And since the bulk of my gaming is on PC...I do actually use my Xbox to play recreationally with my Grandson quite a bit. Minecraft, Halo, Forza and the like. Is the lag/latency really a big deal breaker for that kind of gaming? I am really interested in a UST setup for the living room. And this unit has me intrigued.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

sage11x said:


> Benq HT3550 and BenQ TK850– both will target a 135” screen in just over 11 feet (11’ 1” I believe).


Thanks for the heads up.

So I roughly did the math, my w1500 is an inch from the back wall and the length of the body is 11.2 inches and is throwing a 135inch image from about 10.9 to 10.10 inches away from the screen. 

The HT3550/TK850 has a length of 10.35 inches, almost a full inch shorter so that would give me an extra .85 of an inch of throw which just makes it, so awesome yeah the HT3550/TK850 will work, now to read up on the reviews of both. 

Edit: My room has minimum light and I rather have the wider color and accuracy so I will be looking into getting the HT3550.


----------



## Kini62

Do you need an ALR screen in a light controlled room?


----------



## imagic

barrelbelly said:


> Excellent review Mark. With my highlight above; I would be interested to know what size image one could expect with projector placements ranging from 3' on the low side to your stated 7'. That high side number seems far away to me. I would be looking for an acceptable image size of 80" on the low end...to 110" on the high side. And since the bulk of my gaming is on PC...I do actually use my Xbox to play recreationally with my Grandson quite a bit. Minecraft, Halo, Forza and the like. Is the lag/latency really a big deal breaker for that kind of gaming? I am really interested in a UST setup for the living room. And this unit has me intrigued.


That's 7 inches not feet


----------



## imagic

barrelbelly said:


> Excellent review Mark. With my highlight above; I would be interested to know what size image one could expect with projector placements ranging from 3' on the low side to your stated 7'. That high side number seems far away to me. I would be looking for an acceptable image size of 80" on the low end...to 110" on the high side. And since the bulk of my gaming is on PC...I do actually use my Xbox to play recreationally with my Grandson quite a bit. Minecraft, Halo, Forza and the like. Is the lag/latency really a big deal breaker for that kind of gaming? I am really interested in a UST setup for the living room. And this unit has me intrigued.


That's 7 inches not feet.


----------



## monakh

Kini62 said:


> Do you need an ALR screen in a light controlled room?


Unless you want a light cannon in your room, then no, but this is a matter of subjective opinion.


----------



## imagic

Kini62 said:


> Do you need an ALR screen in a light controlled room?





monakh said:


> Unless you want a light cannon in your room, then no, but this is a matter of subjective opinion.


I covered that in the review. The short answer is no, you do not. The ALR screen is for rooms with ambient light. However you do need a very smooth surface to project upon. The extreme angle of UST will exaggerate any flaws or texture on the projection surface.


----------



## Kini62

imagic said:


> I covered that in the review. The short answer is no, you do not. The ALR screen is for rooms with ambient light. However you do need a very smooth surface to project upon. The extreme angle of UST will exaggerate any flaws or texture on the projection surface.


Thanks
Would a grey screen have any benefits over white in such a room?


----------



## klas

Kini62 said:


> Thanks
> Would a grey screen have any benefits over white in such a room?


No, I tried grey screen and returned it since it was just making picture dimmer, ended up with regular white for my UST


----------



## Ricoflashback

***The VAVA 4K Laser UST projector is one of the more promising technologies I've seen on the AVS Forum in a while. It really enables folks who haven't dipped their feet into the projector world to have the option of the "big screen" experience without the hassle of mounting a projector. Sure, you still have setup issues but it's much easier than a conventional projector.

And yes...higher end projectors will provide a better HDR and 4K experience - - but coupled with an ALR screen, you have the ability to watch during the day or night without a fully "light" controlled room. Portability is a great benefit as well. And, I would think the small size relative to a LCD or OLED TV will enable rapid technology improvements AND drive the price down. Let's see what one year brings us in terms of price & benefit enhancements.


----------



## Thebarnman

*Why are these all white?*

I don't get it. Cameras are black to reduce and or eliminate stray light to improve the fidelity of the recorded image , yet I've noticed most of these short throw projectors are made of white plastic and sit pretty much directly under the screen. Talk about distracting. If I were to buy one of these I would definitely put a black towel or cover it with something dark to reduce and or to eliminate the light reflecting surfaces. 

Moving forward, all of these should be made of black surfaces.


----------



## klas

Thebarnman said:


> I don't get it. Cameras are black to reduce and or eliminate stray light to improve the fidelity of the recorded image , yet I've noticed most of these short throw projectors are made of white plastic and sit pretty much directly under the screen. Talk about distracting. If I were to buy one of these I would definitely put a black towel or cover it with something dark to reduce and or to eliminate the light reflecting surfaces.
> 
> Moving forward, all of these should be made of black surfaces.


I had white UST for a year it's not distracting at all. What was distracting is the front projector beam with dust particles in your line of sight. 

Also you do not want to cover any projector with any cloth as it will impact cooling. Best to simply wrap it with vinyl


----------



## Thebarnman

klas said:


> I had white UST for a year it's not distracting at all. What was distracting is the front projector beam with dust particles in your line of sight.
> 
> Also you do not want to cover any projector with any cloth as it will impact cooling. Best to simply wrap it with vinyl


Of course I wouldn't place the towel over an area that needs ventilation, however I do like the idea of it being covered in vinyl. 

I'm sure you're used to your UST being white and not distracting...maybe I'm picky, but that would bother me (at least till it was covered with something black and non reflective.) Even my black center speaker's shinny surface reflects light from my plasma display, though it only bothers me if I sit a higher position, not when I'm sitting back.


----------



## afzal_b

imagic said:


> Gotcha. In that case, your comment is good feedback for VAVA.


Coming back to the 24Hz question, I'm presuming that they are using the DLP470TE or DLP471TE. Don't they do native 24Hz? It's very surprising to me that they'd not support it on this projector, which for me is a deal breaker.


----------



## ///3oris

You mention that you expect the projector to be installed in living rooms, which is what you've done. You also keep alluding to it being better than a TV, however, you didn't mention which screen you're using it with. How are you achieving a "TV"-like picture? A little more information and pictures would be really helpful here.

There's nothing inherently special about a UST projector and many PJ's are capable of even higher ANSI lumen output. The only thing different about UST would be if you use it with a UST PET screen, but that wasn't mentioned in the review. So again, how are you achieving this TV-like picture?

Lastly, you mention the cost of the projector and how it's a relative bargain today, but a specialized screen can cost as much as the projector and (depending on your answers to the above), should be factored in.

Looking forward to your responses. I'm looking to "upgrade" my system and am really undecided which way to go. Seriously considered UST + PET, but that's not exactly cheap enough for just "experimentation" purposes. I also always get stumped with how to fit both the PJ and the center channel. How did that phantom center work out for you?

Thanks!


----------



## imagic

///3oris said:


> You mention that you expect the projector to be installed in living rooms, which is what you've done. You also keep alluding to it being better than a TV, however, you didn't mention which screen you're using it with. How are you achieving a "TV"-like picture? A little more information and pictures would be really helpful here.
> 
> There's nothing inherently special about a UST projector and many PJ's are capable of even higher ANSI lumen output.* The only thing different about UST would be if you use it with a UST PET screen, but that wasn't mentioned in the review. So again, how are you achieving this TV-like picture?*
> 
> Lastly, you mention the cost of the projector and how it's a relative bargain today, but a specialized screen can cost as much as the projector and (depending on your answers to the above), should be factored in.
> 
> Looking forward to your responses. I'm looking to "upgrade" my system and am really undecided which way to go. Seriously considered UST + PET, but that's not exactly cheap enough for just "experimentation" purposes. I also always get stumped with how to fit both the PJ and the center channel. How did that phantom center work out for you?
> 
> Thanks!


It's better than a TV in the sense that a larger picture is very satisfying, in my personal opinion.

You are right, nothing special. I have a long throw projector in my living room, too.

You should use a UST-compatible PET screen with a projector like this in a living room. ideally, yes. And sure, they are costly. I did borrow one from Screen Innovations so I know how it performs in my living room... it's nice and bright.

But since you asked, for my dual-projector system (UST and long-throw) I use *Screen Excellence Ambient-Visionaire Grey 0.8*, which is billed as being compatible with UST and long-throw. Seems to work, one screen, two projectors. With UST and daylight, it offers the contrast boost needed to be able to watch it, but I would not say it's "TV like" due to the elevated black levels. You definitely need to close some shades during a sunny day to get a TV-like look out of it, but regular indoor lighting at night is fine.

Does this setup I have NEED to be UST? Not really, I could stack two projectors and run two long HDMI cables. But one of the TV-like qualities of UST is no shadows from people crossing in front of the light path. That's a big one!

Anyhow, it's a relative bargain compared to what you could get just a couple years back for a UST laser. Also I think this category is heating up, so I hope competition delivers the refinements and price point people seek.


----------



## ///3oris

imagic said:


> It's better that a TV in the sense that a larger picture is very satisfying, in my personal opinion.
> 
> You are right, nothing special. I have a long throw projector in my living room, too.
> 
> You should use a UST-compatible PET screen with a projector like this in a living room. ideally, yes. And sure, they are costly. I did borrow one from Screen Innovations so I know how it performs in my living room... it's nice and bright.
> 
> But since you asked, for my dual-projector system (UST and long-thros) I use *Screen Excellence Ambient-Visionaire Grey 0.8*, which is billed as being compatible with UST and long-throw. Seems to work, one screen, two projectors. With UST and daylight, it offers the contrast boost needed to be able to watch it, but I would not say it's "TV like" due to the elevated black levels. You definitely need to close some shades during a sunny day to get a TV-like look out of it, but regular indoor lighting at night is fine.
> 
> Does this setup I have NEED to be UST? Not really, I could stack two projectors and run two long HDMI cables. But one of the TV-like qualities of UST is no shadows from people crossing in front of the light path. That's a big one!
> 
> Anyhow, it's a relative bargain compared to what you could get just a couple years back for a UST laser. Also I think this category is heating up, so I hope competition delivers the refinements and price point people seek.


Mark,

Thank you for the response, that helps. My current PJ is short-throw BenQ, so no shadow's anyway. *What about your thoughts on center channel placement with UST? *That's a challenge I can't rectify.

By the way, do you have pictures of your setup (curious about PJ placement relative to image) and how the image looks?

Thanks again!!


----------



## imagic

///3oris said:


> Mark,
> 
> Thank you for the response, that helps. My current PJ is short-throw BenQ, so no shadow's anyway. *What about your thoughts on center channel placement with UST? *That's a challenge I can't rectify.
> 
> By the way, *do you have pictures of your setup (curious about PJ placement relative to image) and how the image looks?*
> 
> Thanks again!!


The center channel either has to go under the projector, or in front of it. There may be no truly good solution, from our home theater perspective. 

This is what it looks like in my living room right now. Cat is blocking the light bottom right.










I have not moved the screen to optiomize it for the projector, relative to that credenza. But I don't care because when I watch a movie I use the Sony 295ES, lights out. That's the better home theater experience, but obviously also the more expensive projector, despite being long-throw and bulb-based.

Screen Saver Image, daytime...











Here is one of the three shadeless windows in my white-walled living room. It's an overcast but fairly bright day.


----------



## Ricoflashback

imagic said:


> The center channel either has to go under the projector, or in front of it. There may be no truly good solution, from our home theater perspective.
> 
> This is what it looks like in my living room right now. Cat is blocking the light bottom right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not moved the screen to optiomize it for the projector, relative to that credenza. But I don't care because when I watch a movie I use the Sony 295ES, lights out. That's the better home theater experience, but obviously also the more expensive projector, despite being long-throw and bulb-based.


 ***Mark - if you can picture this - - what about a shelf that is over the VAVA 4K but has a "cut-out" for the laser to shine through while placing a center channel on that top shelf, close to the wall? I've seen some Xiaomi threads where this has worked with a "wire like" rack or even a custom rack that someone built. I think the screen would have to be higher than what you have with your setup and I'm not sure how much clearance you can get, height wise, for a center channel. But it would be far more optimal with a center channel closer to ear level than at your feet.

P.S. - nice kitty. If it's in the winter time, I'd think a cat would like the heat from the projector.


----------



## imagic

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Mark - if you can picture this - - what about a shelf that is over the VAVA 4K but has a "cut-out" for the laser to shine through while placing a center channel one that top shelf, close to the wall? I've seen some Xiaomi threads where this has worked with a "wire like" rack or even a custom rack that someone built. I think the screen would have to be higher than what you have with your setup and I'm not sure how much clearance you can get, height wise, for a center channel. But it would be far more optimal with a center channel closer to ear level than at your feet.


It could work with something very low profile (some sort of on wall architectural speaker) but a regular center channel casts a shadow, I can't squeeze it in there, I just tried with a bookshelf speaker.


----------



## Ricoflashback

imagic said:


> It could work with something very low profile (some sort of on wall architectural speaker) but a regular center channel casts a shadow, I can't squeeze it in there, I just tried with a bookshelf speaker.


***Maybe something like this - - either on wall or on a stand (block of wood or other material just behind the projector) that elevates the center speaker to clear the VAVA 4K projector. I'm not advocating this specific speaker - - only a potential solution for a closer to "ear level" experience. I've had a center channel really low before and didn't like the acoustics. One of the major drawbacks, IMHO, with this superlative projector.


----------



## imagic

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Maybe something like this - - either on wall or on a stand (block of wood or other material just behind the projector) that elevates the center speaker to clear the VAVA 4K projector. I'm not advocating this specific speaker - - only a potential solution for a closer to "ear level" experience. I've had a center channel really low before and didn't like the acoustics. One of the major drawbacks, IMHO, with this superlative projector.


Yeah something like that should work. Anything less than (roughly) 5" or 6" deep has a chance.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Can this be ceiling mounted?


----------



## imagic

Daniel Chaves said:


> Can this be ceiling mounted?


Sure, you can flip the image in options. There are holes in the bottom for a bracket.


----------



## DocBeeps

Daniel Chaves said:


> Can this be ceiling mounted?


If you ceiling mount and pair with a UST screen you will lose all the benefits of having a UST screen with regards to light rejection.


----------



## Ricoflashback

DocBeeps said:


> If you ceiling mount and pair with a UST screen you will lose all the benefits of having a UST screen with regards to light rejection.


***I was wondering about that. I don't think these projectors are designed to be mounted. Aren't all the angles different? And - - I take it that you would have to mount it like a foot from the screen or less? With a normal setup - - you can move the unit back and forth and dial in your settings. I don't think it would work with really high ceilings, either. Square peg, round hole.


----------



## imagic

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I was wondering about that. I don't think these projectors are designed to be mounted. Aren't all the angles different? And - - I take it that you would have to mount it like a foot from the screen or less? With a normal setup - - you can move the unit back and forth and dial in your settings. I don't think it would work with really high ceilings, either. Square peg, round hole.


I suppose, because it would be so close to the wall, that it can actually be wall mounted above the screen... It doesn't really have to be's ceiling mounted. Yes, it will be quite close to the wall and they only see somebody doing something like that to solve a very particular problem, like maybe an installation on a yacht? It is equipped with everything it takes to hang upside down, it accepts a standard bracket and the menu offers the option to flip the image.


----------



## Dave in Green

It's common for UST projectors to be wall mounted inverted above the top of the screen. For many years Epson has had a series of UST classroom projectors that come with adjustable wall mounts as illustrated below:


----------



## imagic

Dave in Green said:


> It's common for UST projectors to be wall mounted inverted above the top of the screen. For many years Epson has had a series of UST classroom projectors that come with adjustable wall mounts as illustrated below:


Yep, something like that would work perfectly...


----------



## Dave in Green

DocBeeps said:


> If you ceiling mount and pair with a UST screen you will lose all the benefits of having a UST screen with regards to light rejection.


Not if you invert the UST ALR screen when you invert the UST projector.


----------



## Ricoflashback

imagic said:


> I suppose, because it would be so close to the wall, that it can actually be wall mounted above the screen... It doesn't really have to be's ceiling mounted. Yes, it will be quite close to the wall and they only see somebody doing something like that to solve a very particular problem, like maybe an installation on a yacht? It is equipped with everything it takes to hang upside down, it accepts a standard bracket and the menu offers the option to flip the image.


***So glad to see that my yacht is covered with this UST. What about my Ferrari?


----------



## imagic

Ricoflashback said:


> ***So glad to see that my yacht is covered with this UST. *What about my Ferrari*?


Maybe for unlimited funds they will upgrade the dashboard to an OLED like what's in a 2021 Cadillac Escalade?

It looks like with the right bracket, the wall mount option should be pretty easy, actually.


----------



## monakh

Dave in Green said:


> Not if you invert the UST ALR screen when you invert the UST projector.


No, actually, this has been covered quite a bit by those of us who have been dabbling with UST+PET screens for a while. You will lose the ALR benefit because the screens are meant to reject light from everywhere except the bottom. If you hang it upside down (and trust me, I have tried it), two things happen:

1. Your screen goes way below, I am talking 2 or 3 inches above ground which means that the wall has to be completely devoid of all furniture, and you kick your WAF to the curb
2. The ambient light from the ceiling will go right into the screen and mix with the PJ output resulting in a washed-out look. It's not terrible, but it's not as good as when the screen is right-side up

In summary, unfortunately, you do lose the benefits of ALR if you hang the screen upside down AND have ceiling lights that you leave on (I do).


----------



## Dave in Green

@monakh, I was specifically responding to the claim that a UST ALR screen loses *all* of its ALR benefits if the UST projector is mounted high instead of low. Inverting the screen doesn't lose all of the ALR benefits. It retains the ALR benefit of rejecting ambient light from the sides. It loses the ALR benefit of rejecting ambient light from a light-colored ceiling but gains the ALR benefit of rejecting ambient light from light-colored flooring. Of course in most cases that will result in some net ALR loss but certainly not all.

As far as how low an inverted UST ALR screen needs to be mounted to work with a high-mounted inverted UST projector, that's strictly related to screen size, how high above the screen the projector needs to be mounted and how high the ceiling is. It's only with low ceilings and larger screen sizes that the screen may end up too low. It may not work in those cases but will be OK for those with higher ceilings capable of accommodating larger screens. As always, it's important to do all the math before buying a projector/screen combination that may not be optimized for a given environment.


----------



## imagic

monakh said:


> No, actually, this has been covered quite a bit by those of us who have been dabbling with UST+PET screens for a while. You will lose the ALR benefit because the screens are meant to reject light from everywhere except the bottom. If you hang it upside down (and trust me, I have tried it), two things happen:
> 
> 1. Your screen goes way below, I am talking 2 or 3 inches above ground which means that the wall has to be completely devoid of all furniture, and you kick your WAF to the curb
> 2. The ambient light from the ceiling will go right into the screen and mix with the PJ output resulting in a washed-out look. It's not terrible, but it's not as good as when the screen is right-side up
> 
> In summary, unfortunately, you do lose the benefits of ALR if you hang the screen upside down *AND have ceiling lights that you leave on (I do)*.


Sure, but you can turn out the lights when you want to watch a movie. You don't lose all of the ALR effect, just some of it. Ceiling height is a determining factor on whether you can make this work, no doubt: You need a 10-foot ceiling minimum to make it work without the screen being too close to the floor, which would negate any advantage for center channel placement.

Or maybe folks need to just accept this projector for what it is, which is not home theater projector. Not a projector for people who spend more on their AVR system than on their display and consider center channel placement a priority. That's really not a problem because the vast majority of people were even looking at something like this do not fit into those categories, which happened to be overrepresented on this site.

Having said all that, I watched Jumanji the next level last night, on the Ambient Visionaire screen with the lights out, and I just could not help but think "wow, this really looks great" on scene after scene. I tried, mentally, to notice judder and be annoyed by it, but even that did not happen. Even with a deliberate effort to pay attention to PQ "issues" most of the time I just fell back into the movie.

I still think the solution for anyone who wants to use a center channel is to set up the system so that the speaker goes in front of the projector. There would be consistent with good speaker placement anyhow (putting a couple feet between the speaker and the wall)


----------



## monakh

Dave in Green said:


> @monakh, I was specifically responding to the claim that a UST ALR screen loses *all* of its ALR benefits if the UST projector is mounted high instead of low. Inverting the screen doesn't lose all of the ALR benefits. It retains the ALR benefit of rejecting ambient light from the sides. It loses the ALR benefit of rejecting ambient light from a light-colored ceiling but gains the ALR benefit of rejecting ambient light from light-colored flooring. Of course in most cases that will result in some net ALR loss but certainly not all.
> 
> As far as how low an inverted UST ALR screen needs to be mounted to work with a high-mounted inverted UST projector, that's strictly related to screen size, how high above the screen the projector needs to be mounted and how high the ceiling is. It's only with low ceilings and larger screen sizes that the screen may end up too low. It may not work in those cases but will be OK for those with higher ceilings capable of accommodating larger screens. As always, it's important to do all the math before buying a projector/screen combination that may not be optimized for a given environment.


Yeah, fine, but if you spend $1000+ on a 120" ALR screen, it's really a shame to use just some of the benefits. Point taken though.

Most affordable ALR screens are between $700 and $1300 depending on the size. Beyond 120 inches, you are looking at astronomical pricing for PET fabric. Either way, they are only a few inches above the ground (100 or 120 inches). You do need a bare wall, pretty much. If that's OK with most people, well, great, it's never been OK with my SO


----------



## Dave in Green

monakh said:


> ... Either way, they are only a few inches above the ground (100 or 120 inches). ...


I understand that this is the case for people like you with low ceilings that result in a high-mounted UST projector pushing the screen down close to the floor. My point is that this is not true for all environments so it's not an absolute. Those with higher ceilings can accommodate larger screens that don't have to be mounted too close to the floor. Again, everyone needs to do the math for their specific environments and not be discouraged by the fact that a specific setup doesn't work for others with different environments.


----------



## Ricoflashback

kraine said:


> I stopped posting pictures of motion sights, which are useful in... motion. Vava converts everything into 60hz and suffers from judder in 24p.


***Judder, stutter, mutter. Êtes-vous de la France? Just watch the VAVA 4K with a bottle or two of a fine French Pinot Noir. Believe me — you won’t even notice any judder.


----------



## DaveCarrera4

Got mine a few days ago. Fairly happy with it, but chose a screen before reading into this more. The VAVA projector is okay, but the screen I chose is flat white motorized 100" unit from eBay. Wish I would have spent time researching this more. The screen came slightly damaged - the bottom of screen metal tube has a slight kink. Therefore, the screen has some waviness at both bottom corners. Would this screen have worked with a standard projector? Most likely. But with an UST it is a disaster. So, now I'm researching screens to figure out a good price point on a fixed frame screen. Looking for anti reflective properties so the VAVA can be used during the day without shutting drapes. Regarding the VAVA, I'm mildly impressed. Great right out of the box, but looking into adjustments; there just aren't that many. This unit is designed for a novice owner. Someone who goes to best buy and walks out with the largest flat screen they found in stock or open box. Don't get me wrong, the UST technology is amazing. I'm still in awe that a beam of laser light coming out of the projector merely inches away from the screen and below it by 12" can throw the full size image with no noticeable loss in brightness or focus top corner to bottom center.


----------



## spocky12

Hi, 

Just in case any of you in interested, I've just published an experimental twrp for this device on my xda thread (2nd post) so that you could root it with magisk. Please report back whether it works or not.


----------



## donald winstead

DaveCarrera4 said:


> Got mine a few days ago. Fairly happy with it, but chose a screen before reading into this more. The VAVA projector is okay, but the screen I chose is flat white motorized 100" unit from eBay. Wish I would have spent time researching this more. The screen came slightly damaged - the bottom of screen metal tube has a slight kink. Therefore, the screen has some waviness at both bottom corners. Would this screen have worked with a standard projector? Most likely. But with an UST it is a disaster. So, now I'm researching screens to figure out a good price point on a fixed frame screen. Looking for anti reflective properties so the VAVA can be used during the day without shutting drapes. Regarding the VAVA, I'm mildly impressed. Great right out of the box, but looking into adjustments; there just aren't that many. This unit is designed for a novice owner. Someone who goes to best buy and walks out with the largest flat screen they found in stock or open box. Don't get me wrong, the UST technology is amazing. I'm still in awe that a beam of laser light coming out of the projector merely inches away from the screen and below it by 12" can throw the full size image with no noticeable loss in brightness or focus top corner to bottom center.


Bought one of these vava projectors to right now just beaming it on plain wall but did end up ordering the 
Elite Screens Aeon CLR Series, 120-inch 16:9, Edge Free Ambient Light Rejecting Fixed Frame Projector Screen, Ceiling Light Rejecting Projection Material for Ultra-Short Throw Projectors, AR120H-CLR according to alot reviews this is a great screen for this


----------



## DaveCarrera4

spocky12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just in case any of you in interested, I've just published an experimental twrp for this device on my xda thread (2nd post) so that you could root it with magisk. Please report back whether it works or not.


 Sadly, after some days of trying, many of the uploaded apps are not working (HBO Now, Amazon Video, Netflix, etc.). However, I'd be leary rooting a brand new pj and installing these files. Sorry.


----------



## davedelite

donald winstead said:


> Bought one of these vava projectors to right now just beaming it on plain wall but did end up ordering the
> Elite Screens Aeon CLR Series, 120-inch 16:9, Edge Free Ambient Light Rejecting Fixed Frame Projector Screen, Ceiling Light Rejecting Projection Material for Ultra-Short Throw Projectors, AR120H-CLR according to alot reviews this is a great screen for this


This was helpful. I am wanting to buy one of these Vava Projectors and an Elite AR100H-CLR now, but am having trouble getting them to Puerto Rico in a reasonable time 

Appreciate any ideas or suggestions / sources which can get to the island asap.


----------



## donald winstead

davedelite said:


> This was helpful. I am wanting to buy one of these Vava Projectors and an Elite AR100H-CLR now, but am having trouble getting them to Puerto Rico in a reasonable time
> 
> Appreciate any ideas or suggestions / sources which can get to the island asap.


Might try direct from the the company website here a link to it 

https://shop.elitescreens.com/store/p133/Aeon_CLR_Series.html

this might help


----------



## davedelite

Question regarding the audio on the Vava. I understand that a "line in" source cannot be used to drive the HK soundbar on the Vava as a center channel. Fine. No intention to do so. What about setting up some surround speakers with the Vava and connecting those with the HK soundbar embedded in the PJ. Possible? If so, any requirements with regard to auxiliary speakers that can be used as surround or subwoofer with the Vava? Or are we limited to just what the PJs soundbar offers by itself?


----------



## John Molino

*VAVA 3d With The New Firmware Update*

So, I installed the latest firmware update, on 4/17/20. The 3d functionality appears to be there. I loaded a 3d blu ray and was able to get the screen to a top/bottom format. I tried my active shutter dlp glasses, but they don't seem to work. These are the glasses I use with my Optoma project. I'm wondering if anyone has tried the 3d yet and if they were successful in using it? Also, if there's any information about the type of glasses to use, please. 

Thanks for any info!
John


----------



## klas

Omg they added 50hz support with latest firmware 1.64. Does this mean 24Hz content will not have judder? I just upgraded and I see toggle in the menu which requires reboot.


----------



## Rich Case

John Molino said:


> So, I installed the latest firmware update, on 4/17/20. The 3d functionality appears to be there. I loaded a 3d blu ray and was able to get the screen to a top/bottom format. I tried my active shutter dlp glasses, but they don't seem to work. These are the glasses I use with my Optoma project. I'm wondering if anyone has tried the 3d yet and if they were successful in using it? Also, if there's any information about the type of glasses to use, please.
> 
> Thanks for any info!
> John


Love to know how 3D works....... and what is needed


----------



## GregK

John Molino said:


> So, I installed the latest firmware update, on 4/17/20. The 3d functionality appears to be there. I loaded a 3d blu ray and was able to get the screen to a top/bottom format. I tried my active shutter dlp glasses, but they don't seem to work. These are the glasses I use with my Optoma project. I'm wondering if anyone has tried the 3d yet and if they were successful in using it? Also, if there's any information about the type of glasses to use, please.
> 
> Thanks for any info!
> John


Just double checking - your Optoma 3-D glasses are the DLP link type?

You might already know this but just in case: Optoma has made both RF and DLP Link types of 3D shutter glasses but the Vava would need DLP Link.


----------



## John Molino

GregK said:


> Just double checking - your Optoma 3-D glasses are the DLP link type?
> 
> You might already know this but just in case: Optoma has made both RF and DLP Link types of 3D shutter glasses but the Vava would need DLP Link.


 @GregK 

Yes, I was trying my Optoma ZD302 DLP glasses. I've been playing around with the VAVA all week. I've tried every setting type on my Sony 4k player for 3d, but nothing works. Also, I can hear the VAVA shifting from 2d to 3d, but only a SBS (two halves) display. And the colors are awful - almost green screen like. I wish VAVA would have supply some firmware notes.


----------



## GregK

John Molino said:


> @GregK
> 
> Yes, I was trying my Optoma ZD302 DLP glasses. I've been playing around with the VAVA all week. I've tried every setting type on my Sony 4k player for 3d, but nothing works. Also, I can hear the VAVA shifting from 2d to 3d, but only a SBS (two halves) display. And the colors are awful - almost green screen like. I wish VAVA would have supply some firmware notes.


If you're trying SBS to TnB 3-D conternt vs framepacked 3-D bluray, make sure it's feeding into the projector at 60hz (aka: 59.94) and not at 24fps. At least with Optoma 3-D projectors models for the last couple of years SBS or TnB won't work at 23.976 /24 fps. I have to force my SBS media playback device (computer, bluray player, etc) into 60hz and then it works with that type of content every time. .Maybe double check that?


----------



## [email protected]

I'm considering getting rid of my current setup and buying a vava or fengmi. My main concern is it's placement will be a very bright living room. Ideally straight onto a white wall so I can alter screen size depending on use. 

Will my kids still be able to watch YouTube during the day with curtains open or will it be a complete no go. I can control the lighting but obviously like getting daylight into the room. 

It's south facing. Currently with darker content, the tv is almost unwatchable unless brightness is turned way up. Cartoons and daytime footage is fine. 

I think if I can still get away with the latter being viewable during daylight then its a no brainier buying one of these. 

Will be replacing speakers and was going to bury the UST into a well vented new unit. 

It doesn't have to be UST but didn't think I would have the same flexibility changing screen size with a regular short throw which I could place next to my sofa, again hidden in a unit. 

Advice please


----------



## Mega_Maniac

[email protected] said:


> I'm considering getting rid of my current setup and buying a vava or fengmi. My main concern is it's placement will be a very bright living room. Ideally straight onto a white wall so I can alter screen size depending on use.
> 
> Will my kids still be able to watch YouTube during the day with curtains open or will it be a complete no go. I can control the lighting but obviously like getting daylight into the room.
> 
> It's south facing. Currently with darker content, the tv is almost unwatchable unless brightness is turned way up. Cartoons and daytime footage is fine.
> 
> I think if I can still get away with the latter being viewable during daylight then its a no brainier buying one of these.
> 
> Will be replacing speakers and was going to bury the UST into a well vented new unit.
> 
> It doesn't have to be UST but didn't think I would have the same flexibility changing screen size with a regular short throw which I could place next to my sofa, again hidden in a unit.
> 
> Advice please


If you can put an ALR screen up there then it is pretty viewable in daylight, better than a TV in many ways as it doesn't catch the light. But if you can't put in an ALR screen then it's gonna be worse than a TV - probably much worse. 

Also - I don't think it's trivial to just adjust the size of the screen on these - I had a Wemax unit and you can't just ask it to reduce it's screen size output.


----------



## DunMunro

There's very lengthy review just posted here:

https://www.projectorcentral.com/VAVA-VA-LT002-UST-Laser-Projector-Review.htm

it's certainly worth reading.


----------



## [email protected]

That's a great review. Would love to see a video of it in real use. May look further into alr paint. If there is a decent one in white then it sounds like it could replace our tv and forgo a dedicated screen. 

Hopefully it's as simple as moving it closer/further from wall depending on mood. 

Surprised there isn't more of a fuss of these projectors. Makes me suspicious. I'm also tempted by the fengmi 4k as it sounds like it and the vava are made using the same parts. 

It's also about half price but will then run the grief with returning a faulty unit if I luck out. 

Decisions decisions


----------



## klas

DunMunro said:


> There's very lengthy review just posted here:
> 
> https://www.projectorcentral.com/VAVA-VA-LT002-UST-Laser-Projector-Review.htm
> 
> it's certainly worth reading.


Too much reading... To sum it up it's best bang for your buck amongst USTs and I had mine for 5 months now.


----------



## ProCentral Rob

@DunMunro, thanks for posting up our ProjectorCentral review of the VAVA to share. My apologies to all for the extreme length; given the rather glowing reviews this unit has received elsewhere I felt the need to delineate all the small (and potentially impactful for enthusiasts) errors made in the design -- up to and including an odd glitch that came up while I was testing the newest firmware that causes the projector to shift colors every time you come back from the Home screen...and requires a visit to the image parameter menu to kind of "wake it up" and remind it that you actually made some precise settings you'd like it to adhere to. 



That said, for the price, and with some adjustments, it's a pretty good picture with a UST screen in a living room setting and beats a 65-inch or 75-inch panel any day of the week. For anyone who owns this projector, make sure you download the new firmware VAVA pushed out on April 18th, which according to VAVA, addressed the following:


Update notes of the V1.64 OTA software
1. Add Shutdown menu
2. Add 3D function
3. Add 50hz refresh rate option
4. Add Help menu with operation videos
5. Add User experience improvement plan option
6. Change from long press to short press to pop up the slide-out menu in HDMI/AV interface
7. Solve the issue of HDR videos being too dark
8. Solve the issue of SDR videos being washed out
9. Optimize CEC function
10. Optimize fans control logic to reduce noise
11. Fix bugs.


Numbers 7 and 8 were key, particularly 7, which took the HDR from unwatchable to watchable in my view. Regarding number 8, I never had an issue with the SDR picture being too washed out, but I calibrated for SDR in a dark room and made what adjustments I could with Contrast and Brightness given the absence of any gamma control in the menu. 



I'm around to respond to any questions about the review if they come up. I'm working on our Optoma P1 review now, which should get posted up next week sometime.


----------



## GregK

Rob, thank you for the extensive review, and for the detailed report on the 3-D performance.


----------



## A.T.M.

ProCentral Rob said:


> ...





GregK said:


> Rob, thank you for the extensive review...


+1

Aaron


----------



## ProCentral Rob

Thank you for the acknowledgement.  I've been fascinated by the emergence of this new 4K UST product category and intrigued by the different products coming out. Much more to learn, I'm sure.


----------



## cdelena

I installed 1.71 yesterday and it is a clear improvement. My major complaints have been addressed,


----------



## driege

cdelena said:


> I installed 1.71 yesterday and it is a clear improvement. My major complaints have been addressed,


What changed with the latest firmware? I installed it but haven't noticed anything significantly different.


----------



## cdelena

driege said:


> What changed with the latest firmware? I installed it but haven't noticed anything significantly different.


The first thing we noticed is improved fan operation... less higher speed noise.

My partner reports better picture with some HD feeds and it seemed to me that adjustments consistently take effect and are retained.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

What 3D glasses is good to be used with this VAVA ?

Any URL to buy the 3D glasses?


----------



## USTGuy

Hi guys, proud Vava owner for 1 week here. I have firmware v1.8 if any of you are intereted. Mods let me know if it's ok to post this here.


----------



## USTGuy

SanDiegoGuy said:


> What 3D glasses is good to be used with this VAVA ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any URL to buy the 3D glasses?


I tried 3 different brands of DLP LINK 3D glasses and only the Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors seemed to work. 



Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Design-wise, this beats Optoma P1 by a long shot if planning to install in a bedroom or regular living room









Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenalfc89

USTGuy said:


> Hi guys, proud Vava owner for 1 week here. I have firmware v1.8 if any of you are intereted. Mods let me know if it's ok to post this here.


How’s the picture quality, motion handling, and response time so far?

Thanks,


----------



## USTGuy

arsenalfc89 said:


> How’s the picture quality, motion handling, and response time so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Unfortunately I have been using this pj with firmware v1.8 from day 1 so all the negative comments I've heard in various reviews in my opinion do not apply. Motion is great in real content and never noticed issues even in long panning shots. PJ can be set at 60Hz and 50Hz. 
Picture quality is sharper and with more accurate colors than Xiami Mi. After basic tweaking of picture settings I found myself going WOW a few times, and I'm used to 4K Oled quality.
Today I'm testing the Optoma 1 to see how it fairs against the Vava.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenalfc89

USTGuy said:


> Unfortunately I have been using this pj with firmware v1.8 from day 1 so all the negative comments I've heard in various reviews in my opinion do not apply. Motion is great in real content and never noticed issues even in long panning shots. PJ can be set at 60Hz and 50Hz.
> Picture quality is sharper and with more accurate colors than Xiami Mi. After basic tweaking of picture settings I found myself going WOW a few times, and I'm used to 4K Oled quality.
> Today I'm testing the Optoma 1 to see how it fairs against the Vava.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Sounds real positive. Please keep us updated with your testing regarding the Optoma.

Thanks,


----------



## USTGuy

arsenalfc89 said:


> Sounds real positive. Please keep us updated with your testing regarding the Optoma.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Testing Optoma right now. Right away this thing is giving me a hard time using 3D mode [emoji35]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

How do you like the 3D performance of the Vava?

Is it bright enough when using 3D feature?

What 3D glasses did you use?


----------



## klas

1.8 firmware was just a rollback of HDR changes made in 1.7 nothing new. It got pushed recently to my VAVA. Actually failed to update on first try


----------



## Cavin Mosters

I have the Vava 4k with Firmware 1.8 and can't get a sharp image on my CLR Screen.

I did it like here:
youtube.com/watch?v=w9dbLTR5g0M


but when I move the focus to the left end point, the picture is perfecty sharp on the bottom, but the top is burred.

So I move step by step to the right, but then the bottom is getting burred and the top is more sharpen. There is no position where the whole screen is sharp, is that normal?
the Vava is perfectly positioned I don't need any trapezoid Correction.


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> 1.8 firmware was just a rollback of HDR changes made in 1.7 nothing new. It got pushed recently to my VAVA. Actually failed to update on first try


It updated successfully to my unit. Best picture I've seen and for almost $1000 less than the Optoma 1. You get the same product minus all the useless fluff. I should know since I own both [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Cavin Mosters said:


> I have the Vava 4k with Firmware 1.8 and can't get a sharp image on my CLR Screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I did it like here:
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=w9dbLTR5g0M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but when I move the focus to the left end point, the picture is perfecty sharp on the bottom, but the top is burred.
> 
> 
> 
> So I move step by step to the right, but then the bottom is getting burred and the top is more sharpen. There is no position where the whole screen is sharp, is that normal?
> 
> the Vava is perfectly positioned I don't need any trapezoid Correction.


Trapezoid correction to me is video quality 'murder' lol. 
How big an image are you projecting?

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavin Mosters

USTGuy said:


> It updated successfully to my unit. Best picture I've seen and for almost $1000 less than the Optoma 1. You get the same product minus all the useless fluff. I should know since I own both [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


and how is the 3D mode in comparison with the optoma? Does the optoma automatically switch in 3D when you play 3D movie?


----------



## Cavin Mosters

USTGuy said:


> Trapezoid correction to me is video quality 'murder' lol.
> How big an image are you projecting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


I have a 120'' screen, and the yellow rectangles are all blurred at the edge


----------



## USTGuy

Cavin Mosters said:


> I have a 120'' screen, and the yellow rectangles are all blurred at the edge


I have a 100" cinewhite screen and no such issues. Have you tried to go smaller than 120" just to see what happens?

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

USTGuy,

How is the 3D performance on the VAVA? What 3D glasses did you use for the VAVA?


----------



## USTGuy

SanDiegoGuy said:


> USTGuy,
> 
> 
> 
> How is the 3D performance on the VAVA? What 3D glasses did you use for the VAVA?


These are the only glasses that worked for me on this PJ:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KUIYUP8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_h9l.Eb86GXFRR

3D is excellent once I found DLP link glasses that worked. I went through 3 different brands including BenQ DLP Link 3D glasses 
Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

USTGuy said:


> These are the only glasses that worked for me on this PJ:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KUIYUP8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_h9l.Eb86GXFRR
> 
> 3D is excellent once I found DLP link glasses that worked. I went through 3 different brands including BenQ DLP Link 3D glasses
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Thank you USTGuy and thanks for putting up the link to where to buy it.


----------



## USTGuy

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Thank you USTGuy and thanks for putting up the link to where to buy it.


You're welcome. I was very frustrated at first and spent a long time on the phone with SunValley Tech trying to figure out why all my 3D glasses weren't working with this projector. I thought all DLP link should work and that 3D on this thing had to be defective. I went and bought the glasses the tech guy recommended me and 3D now is as good as it gets. 
Also 3D is a lot more watchable than on Xiaomi 1080p which was way too dim. Here 3D picture remains bright and punchy, which to me was a big deal.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

USTGuy said:


> It updated successfully to my unit. Best picture I've seen and for almost $1000 less than the Optoma 1. You get the same product minus all the useless fluff. I should know since I own both [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Well it updated fine after restarts, I was just saying that 1.8 does not add anything new, just a rollback of HDR changes from 1.7. I had mine since November 2019, it's been awesome and much better then Xiaomi 1080p I had before, might pick up a second one if nothing new comes up this fall. Hopefully they'll have the same or better deal they had last Black Friday.


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> Well it updated fine after restarts, I was just saying that 1.8 does not add anything new, just a rollback of HDR changes from 1.7. I had mine since November 2019, it's been awesome and much better then Xiaomi 1080p I had before, might pick up a second one if nothing new comes up this fall. Hopefully they'll have the same or better deal they had last Black Friday.


The Sun Valley Tech guy told me v1.8 also corrected minor bugs for 3D picture.
I own both this and the Optoma P1. To be honest, I am not sure if the higher price of the Optoma is justifiable from a sheer picture quality comparison standpoint.
It's kinda like comparing two cars with basically the same engine, only one of the two comes with more gadgets and fancy control units.
Also, the Vava fills up more of a 100" screen closer to the wall than the Optoma P1 does. In my case, since my setup is in the bedroom, it is crucial that I'm able to keep the stand as close to the screen wall as possible or else it starts getting in the way of the bed. Here is an older photo with former Xiaomi projector to give you an idea of how the bed doesn't allow for console to be moved much further back from the screen.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavin Mosters

@USTGuy
and how is the 3D mode in comparison with the optoma? Does the optoma automatically switch in 3D when you play 3D movie?


----------



## USTGuy

Cavin Mosters said:


> @USTGuy
> 
> and how is the 3D mode in comparison with the optoma? Does the optoma automatically switch in 3D when you play 3D movie?


The Vava always needs to be switched to 3D manually. The Optoma only switches to 3D automatically when the source is 3D bluray, but if you play 3D from USB file or other source then you also need to set 3D manually just like the Vava

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenalfc89

USTGuy said:


> The Sun Valley Tech guy told me v1.8 also corrected minor bugs for 3D picture.
> I own both this and the Optoma P1. To be honest, I am not sure if the higher price of the Optoma is justifiable from a sheer picture quality comparison standpoint.
> It's kinda like comparing two cars with basically the same engine, only one of the two comes with more gadgets and fancy control units.
> Also, the Vava fills up more of a 100" screen closer to the wall than the Optoma P1 does. In my case, since my setup is in the bedroom, it is crucial that I'm able to keep the stand as close to the screen wall as possible or else it starts getting in the way of the bed. Here is an older photo with former Xiaomi projector to give you an idea of how the bed doesn't allow for console to be moved much further back from the screen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk



So the picture quality are similar? That’s interesting.


----------



## klas

arsenalfc89 said:


> USTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sun Valley Tech guy told me v1.8 also corrected minor bugs for 3D picture.
> I own both this and the Optoma P1. To be honest, I am not sure if the higher price of the Optoma is justifiable from a sheer picture quality comparison standpoint.
> It's kinda like comparing two cars with basically the same engine, only one of the two comes with more gadgets and fancy control units.
> Also, the Vava fills up more of a 100" screen closer to the wall than the Optoma P1 does. In my case, since my setup is in the bedroom, it is crucial that I'm able to keep the stand as close to the screen wall as possible or else it starts getting in the way of the bed. Here is an older photo with former Xiaomi projector to give you an idea of how the bed doesn't allow for console to be moved much further back from the screen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the picture quality are similar? Thatâ€™️s interesting.
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought P1 would be worse but when they are about the same it makes no sense to overpay. P1 however is quieter and supports 24Hz which would be nice to have in VAVA.


----------



## Cavin Mosters

USTGuy said:


> The Vava always needs to be switched to 3D manually. The Optoma only switches to 3D automatically when the source is 3D bluray, but if you play 3D from USB file or other source then you also need to set 3D manually just like the Vava
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk



But can you say something to the quality of 3D of both projectors? Which is better for 3D?
on my Vava I have ja good 3D picture on movies where are only slow motions, but on fast motions there are heavy ghostings. I tried a lot of different 3D glasses, but always the same


----------



## USTGuy

Cavin Mosters said:


> But can you say something to the quality of 3D of both projectors? Which is better for 3D?
> 
> on my Vava I have ja good 3D picture on movies where are only slow motions, but on fast motions there are heavy ghostings. I tried a lot of different 3D glasses, but always the same


Generally speaking, ghosting is source-related. Are you using a 3D bluray source or other source?

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

arsenalfc89 said:


> So the picture quality are similar? That’s interesting.


Very similar once you adjust picture settings. Only difference is that Optoma has more in-depth menu if you want to get it professionally calibrated. But in the end the result is so close that you wonder if the difference in prices is reasonable. If I had to just look at my screen with something playing and not knowing which of these two projectors was connected, I'd have a hard time guessing.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> Yeah I thought P1 would be worse but when they are about the same it makes no sense to overpay. P1 however is quieter and supports 24Hz which would be nice to have in VAVA.


The Vava is almost just as quiet. I am totally convinced that all these reviewers who stated that Vava is loud tested their units a few firmware updates back. I've owned now several projectors both UST and standard throw, and Vava is no more noisy than any other projector

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavin Mosters

USTGuy said:


> Generally speaking, ghosting is source-related. Are you using a 3D bluray source or other source?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk



yes only bluray, or converted mvc files. not SBS oder H-Ou.

Do you use a CLR screen? I think that is the problem, because no Hi-Shock 3D glasses is working, only the cheap noname ones. I will try on a white wall, if the ghosting on moving objects are gone and my Hi-Shock glasses are working.


----------



## USTGuy

Cavin Mosters said:


> yes only bluray, or converted mvc files. not SBS oder H-Ou.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use a CLR screen? I think that is the problem, because no Hi-Shock 3D glasses is working, only the cheap noname ones. I will try on a white wall, if the ghosting on moving objects are gone and my Hi-Shock glasses are working.


I'm using a standard cinewhite screen but the room has no ambient light. I watched Man of Steel 3D yesterday and there are tons of fast action scenes in it yet no ghosting or any other 3D artefacts 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Are you guys using the latest firmware version of 1.80?


----------



## klas

USTGuy said:


> klas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought P1 would be worse but when they are about the same it makes no sense to overpay. P1 however is quieter and supports 24Hz which would be nice to have in VAVA.
> 
> 
> 
> The Vava is almost just as quiet. I am totally convinced that all these reviewers who stated that Vava is loud tested their units a few firmware updates back. I've owned now several projectors both UST and standard throw, and Vava is no more noisy than any other projector
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

VAVA is very quiet in comparison to bulb projectors I owned before and Xiaomi UST with its coil whine but there is still plenty of room for improvement as its audible during quiet scenes and especially with its variable fan speed.


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> VAVA is very quiet in comparison to bulb projectors I owned before and Xiaomi UST with its coil whine but there is still plenty of room for improvement as its audible during quiet scenes and especially with its variable fan speed.


There is a difference between an audible noise during quiet movie scenes and a sound that is totally unbearable like some of these reviewers commented about

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Are you guys using the latest firmware version of 1.80?


Yes 1.80.... Great 4K HDR, great 3D, best 60Hz handling of 24p content, quiet fan.
I also feel that Vava has the best design for a nice bedroom or living room.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

I'll give the Optoma the advantage when it comes to hdmi audio passthrough. In that regard Optoma is far better than Vava especially if you play a lot of TrueHD 7.1 stuff via hdmi arc

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Anyone use a black cloth or black fabric and cut it to size to fit the top of the Vava projector? The white color stands out like a sore thumb. They should at least make both a white and black color so people can choose. I bet that 90% of the people will choose black color instead of white.


----------



## Ca1ibos

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Anyone use a black cloth or black fabric and cut it to size to fit the top of the Vava projector? The white color stands out like a sore thumb. They should at least make both a white and black color so people can choose. I bet that 90% of the people will choose black color instead of white.


If it were me, I’d mask off the lens and fabric/remove fabric and spray paint the white plastic chassis with Black Plastidip which is a matt black spray ‘paint’ that can be peeled off easily when it comes time for Warranty return or sale etc.


----------



## USTGuy

I must be the oddball who actually likes the white color...but then again, it matches my furniture [emoji41]









Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## pgnyc59

Hello,
please tell me where you place the speakers in front :
I am interested by UST projector for a new house.
In my actual house setup , my speaker are 16" tall ( bookshelf) but the top are at 36".
my music speakers are floorstanding and 36" tall.


how do you manage with 120" - 150" display size ??


regards.


----------



## aerodynamics

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Anyone use a black cloth or black fabric and cut it to size to fit the top of the Vava projector? The white color stands out like a sore thumb. They should at least make both a white and black color so people can choose. I bet that 90% of the people will choose black color instead of white.


Should be pretty simple to vinyl wrap it.


----------



## Ca1ibos

Little bit of background first.

Despite owning projectors since the venerable Panasonic AE100 in 2002, I didn't perform due diligence when buying an Epson 5210 to replace a Panasonic AE900 in 2015 and got caught out by the Epsons Throw Ratio and lack of Lens Shift meaning the Epson was not optically nor aesthetically placed in the room at all. Add to that, old Receiver without HDMI Switching and a temperamental 4/2 Matrix HDMI Switcher and the main less technically savvy user of the room always managed to knock things out of sync and need to call me to sort it out meaning they ended up not using the projector at all unless I was home. That changed when I upgraded the Receiver to a modern unit with 5/2 HDMI switching. All sound formats supported and no way for the Audio and video Input selection to get out of sync And the receiver could do concurrent output to TV and Projector without the user needing to press/select anything. As a result, the projector started to be used by this family member daily and we’ve put more hours on the bulb in the last year than the previous 4 combined.

Trust me, this ties in with UST Laser Projectors like the Vava4K  

So a person asked me for projector recommendations and I needed to refresh my knowledge as I was out of the loop for the last 5 years. I came across the great value 4k Pixel Shift Epson HC3200 and when I checked out its throw ratio and saw it also had lens shift I realised that this PJ could be ideally positioned. I almost hit the ‘Buy’ Button then and there. However, I also wanted to potentially implement something that had been rolling around inside my head for years. Namely, a Motorised Floor Rising Screen that I would build into a Long TV unit which would be invisible when not in use. Projecting on a wall and not being able to have the TV co-located with projection and 5.1 system would be over.

Came across the great value VividStorm Electric floor rising Screens and thats where I came across sawtooth ALR screens and UST Laser Projectors as all the Youtube videos for the Electric Floor Rising screens were UST ALR versions.

HOLY **** !!!

You mean to tell me that I just have to adapt the plans for the custom TV unit to accommodate a UST Projector, don't have to build a shelf unit at the back of the room to accommodate a Long Throw PJ, get the best ambient light rejection possible with a UST ALR Screen, laser light engine with 25,000hrs means we can use this thing like a TV without fear and finally, a DLP UST Laser Projector with 4x Pixel Shift can draw full 4K number of pixels on the screen unlike the 4K pixel Shift LCD PJ’s!!

.....and a Vava4K is only $2500 ??

I just need to clarify a few things before I hit the Buy buttons.

Is there any other UST Laser Projector close to the Vava’s price coming out this year that might make me regret a Vava purchase now?

Is a sawtooth UST ALR screen even more demanding of adherence to the old projection rule of the 1/3rd height from the bottom of screen in line with 42 inch seated eye level. What I mean to say is that old rule was more about neck strain and/or screen visibility with tiered seating but does the sawtooth angle of these ALR screens mean that if one mounts this type of screen too high relative to seated eye level, that the brightness drops off and/or the ambient light rejection effect is lessened?? If I strictly adhere to the rule, it would mean a center speaker literally on the floor. While Vava have incorporated what sound like very good speakers, they have missed a trick by not going a little further and incorporating a bypass of the internal amplification and wiring which would allow those of us with 5.1 systems to use the built in Stereo Speakers as our Centre speaker. The point is, if I can mount the Sawtooth ALR screen just 12 inches higher but not dramatically affect brightness or Ambient Light Rejection, I can get the center speaker and L&R to a reasonable height aimed at the MLP ear height with just a little tilt.

Side benefit of a UST for us....

When we are having Beatsaber/Pixel Whipped VR party nights we can now display the game to the rest of the party goers on a huge screen co-located with the audio with the player facing the audio/screen but without them blocking the lightrays of the projector.


----------



## USTGuy

Ca1ibos said:


> Little bit of background first.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite owning projectors since the venerable Panasonic AE100 in 2002, I didn't perform due diligence when buying an Epson 5210 to replace a Panasonic AE900 in 2015 and got caught out by the Epsons Throw Ratio and lack of Lens Shift meaning the Epson was not optically nor aesthetically placed in the room at all. Add to that, old Receiver without HDMI Switching and a temperamental 4/2 Matrix HDMI Switcher and the main less technically savvy user of the room always managed to knock things out of sync and need to call me to sort it out meaning they ended up not using the projector at all unless I was home. That changed when I upgraded the Receiver to a modern unit with 5/2 HDMI switching. All sound formats supported and no way for the Audio and video Input selection to get out of sync And the receiver could do concurrent output to TV and Projector without the user needing to press/select anything. As a result, the projector started to be used by this family member daily and we’ve put more hours on the bulb in the last year than the previous 4 combined.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, this ties in with UST Laser Projectors like the Vava4K
> 
> 
> 
> So a person asked me for projector recommendations and I needed to refresh my knowledge as I was out of the loop for the last 5 years. I came across the great value 4k Pixel Shift Epson HC3200 and when I checked out its throw ratio and saw it also had lens shift I realised that this PJ could be ideally positioned. I almost hit the ‘Buy’ Button then and there. However, I also wanted to potentially implement something that had been rolling around inside my head for years. Namely, a Motorised Floor Rising Screen that I would build into a Long TV unit which would be invisible when not in use. Projecting on a wall and not being able to have the TV co-located with projection and 5.1 system would be over.
> 
> 
> 
> Came across the great value VividStorm Electric floor rising Screens and thats where I came across sawtooth ALR screens and UST Laser Projectors as all the Youtube videos for the Electric Floor Rising screens were UST ALR versions.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY **** !!!
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me that I just have to adapt the plans for the custom TV unit to accommodate a UST Projector, don't have to build a shelf unit at the back of the room to accommodate a Long Throw PJ, get the best ambient light rejection possible with a UST ALR Screen, laser light engine with 25,000hrs means we can use this thing like a TV without fear and finally, a DLP UST Laser Projector with 4x Pixel Shift can draw full 4K number of pixels on the screen unlike the 4K pixel Shift LCD PJ’s!!
> 
> 
> 
> .....and a Vava4K is only $2500 ??
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to clarify a few things before I hit the Buy buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other UST Laser Projector close to the Vava’s price coming out this year that might make me regret a Vava purchase now?
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sawtooth UST ALR screen even more demanding of adherence to the old projection rule of the 1/3rd height from the bottom of screen in line with 42 inch seated eye level. What I mean to say is that old rule was more about neck strain and/or screen visibility with tiered seating but does the sawtooth angle of these ALR screens mean that if one mounts this type of screen too high relative to seated eye level, that the brightness drops off and/or the ambient light rejection effect is lessened?? If I strictly adhere to the rule, it would mean a center speaker literally on the floor. While Vava have incorporated what sound like very good speakers, they have missed a trick by not going a little further and incorporating a bypass of the internal amplification and wiring which would allow those of us with 5.1 systems to use the built in Stereo Speakers as our Centre speaker. The point is, if I can mount the Sawtooth ALR screen just 12 inches higher but not dramatically affect brightness or Ambient Light Rejection, I can get the center speaker and L&R to a reasonable height aimed at the MLP ear height with just a little tilt.
> 
> 
> 
> Side benefit of a UST for us....
> 
> 
> 
> When we are having Beatsaber/Pixel Whipped VR party nights we can now display the game to the rest of the party goers on a huge screen co-located with the audio with the player facing the audio/screen but without them blocking the lightrays of the projector.


The Vava 5.1/7.1 audio passthrough is nothing to brag about, to be honest. Not a deal breaker if you can pass everything through a receiver. But if you are forced to connect your devices directly to Vava and use hdmi arc you will be somewhat disapoointed. Just being honest. 
The Optoma P1 blows Vava out of the water when it comes to audio capabilities but it's also pricier.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ca1ibos

USTGuy said:


> The Vava 5.1/7.1 audio passthrough is nothing to brag about, to be honest. Not a deal breaker if you can pass everything through a receiver. But if you are forced to connect your devices directly to Vava and use hdmi arc you will be somewhat disapoointed. Just being honest.
> The Optoma P1 blows Vava out of the water when it comes to audio capabilities but it's also pricier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


You misunderstand me. I was not talking about the Vava's built in Speakers in terms of being a 5.1 substitute. I understand why many UST 'TV Replacement' Projectors incorporate speakers. My point is that UST projectors present a challenge to those of us who prefer real 5.1 audio and discrete 5.1 speakers when it comes to center speaker placement as the projector takes up the position usually occupied by a center speaker. My point is that those Manufacturers who have gone to the trouble of including decent speakers like Vava or Optoma for the 'TV Replacement' users have missed an opportunity to keep 5.1 users happy too. Surely just a little extra wiring inside could easily make it possible to bypass the internal amplification and combine the Stereo Drivers into one center speaker that could be driven by our own 5.1 receivers and negate the need for us to use our own centre speakers literally sat on the floor under these projectors. ie. Fit these projectors with decent enough speakers and some additional wiring and they could kill two birds with one stone and keep both casual TV Replacement users of these projectors happy as well as keep many more HT Audio enthusiasts with our own full 5.1 systems happy too.

Of course there will always be those who would never countenance using a non tonally matched centre with their main lefts and rights. However that demographic are also the type of person who would probably rail against the idea of their centre mounted on the floor too, so perhaps neither option is something those people would consider and thus they rule themselves out of the UST Projector space entirely.

You can't please all of the people all of the time as they say. 

I just think that the likes of Vava and Optoma have missed a chance to please more people more of the time by not making it possible for some of us to use the integrated speakers in these projectors as our Center speakers.


----------



## USTGuy

Ca1ibos said:


> You misunderstand me. I was not talking about the Vava's built in Speakers in terms of being a 5.1 substitute. I understand why many UST 'TV Replacement' Projectors incorporate speakers. My point is that UST projectors present a challenge to those of us who prefer real 5.1 audio and discrete 5.1 speakers when it comes to center speaker placement as the projector takes up the position usually occupied by a center speaker. My point is that those Manufacturers who have gone to the trouble of including decent speakers like Vava or Optoma for the 'TV Replacement' users have missed an opportunity to keep 5.1 users happy too. Surely just a little extra wiring inside could easily make it possible to bypass the internal amplification and combine the Stereo Drivers into one center speaker that could be driven by our own 5.1 receivers and negate the need for us to use our own centre speakers literally sat on the floor under these projectors. ie. Fit these projectors with decent enough speakers and some additional wiring and they could kill two birds with one stone and keep both casual TV Replacement users of these projectors happy as well as keep many more HT Audio enthusiasts with our own full 5.1 systems happy too.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there will always be those who would never countenance using a non tonally matched centre with their main lefts and rights. However that demographic are also the type of person who would probably rail against the idea of their centre mounted on the floor too, so perhaps neither option is something those people would consider and thus they rule themselves out of the UST Projector space entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't please all of the people all of the time as they say.
> 
> 
> 
> I just think that the likes of Vava and Optoma have missed a chance to please more people more of the time by not making it possible for some of us to use the integrated speakers in these projectors as our Center speakers.


I run 7.1 surround sound on this Vava via HDMI ARC. I have projector set on HDMI ARC rather than on internal speakers and I have a center speaker placed on the shelf level just below the projector. I don't quite get what you're getting at.

Here's my center speaker:

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ca1ibos

Yours is a special case. This is your bedroom setup and your eye height and screen is higher than most and thus your center speaker is not literally forced down on the floor.

My main question was that if ALR screens mounted higher than recommended compromise the brightness/ALR forcing me to follow the screen height guidelines, this would put the UST projector about 12inches off the floor and center speaker literally on the floor. If the UST projectors' speakers were capable of being run as center speakers I would effectively have a center at 12 inches.

Your comments about ARC are confusing me too tbh. Surely you only need that if your source is connected to the Vava directly and not through your receiver. Is your receiver not capable of the 4K HDR format passthrough you want necessitating a direct connection to the Vava and thus the need for ARC to route the audio back to your receiver? Personally, while I can't say for certain because I have no experience of 4K HDR formats yet, but I can't imagine been fussed about all that 4K HDR 12 bit 4:4:4 malarkey. If my Sony DN1080 can't pass it, I won't be bothered I don't think because the more important thing for me will be for all my sources by switched via my receiver with one HDMI 2.0 connection to the Vava.


----------



## USTGuy

Ca1ibos said:


> Yours is a special case. This is your bedroom setup and your eye height and screen is higher than most and thus your center speaker is not literally forced down on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> My main question was that if ALR screens mounted higher than recommended compromise the brightness/ALR forcing me to follow the screen height guidelines, this would put the UST projector about 12inches off the floor and center speaker literally on the floor. If the UST projectors' speakers were capable of being run as center speakers I would effectively have a center at 12 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> Your comments about ARC are confusing me too tbh. Surely you only need that if your source is connected to the Vava directly and not through your receiver. Is your receiver not capable of the 4K HDR format passthrough you want necessitating a direct connection to the Vava and thus the need for ARC to route the audio back to your receiver? Personally, while I can't say for certain because I have no experience of 4K HDR formats yet, but I can't imagine been fussed about all that 4K HDR 12 bit 4:4:4 malarkey. If my Sony DN1080 can't pass it, I won't be bothered I don't think because the more important thing for me will be for all my sources by switched via my receiver with one HDMI 2.0 connection to the Vava.


Keep in mind these laser UST projectors were built first and foremost for regular living room use not for dedicated bat caves. I agree that this might not be the best choice depending on each individual situation if things like screen height, distance of projector from screen, etc. are not very adjustable 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

As you can see I have a very similar center speaker placement in my other room with my LG Oled TV. TV set on top shelf, center speaker on second shelf









Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

I thought that this 4K Vava projector would replace my Dell S718QL 4K projector but I will return the Vava. The picture quality of the Vava is not as good as my Dell, especially the contrast. Yesterday I watched an episode of Agents of SHIELD and the contrast was horrible. Characters that wear black suits only show black suits without visible borders. I then turn the contrast up to 100% and it did improve but the suits and facial skin color still look bad. Later I switched to the Dell and the same scene looks so much better. The details is so much better on the Dell. Watching 4K materials, whether in HDR or SDR still look better on the Dell. Watching 3D on the VAVA was also not that great. I bought the VAVA mainly for the 3D that the Dell does not have. I think I will try to save money to buy the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES that costs $15,000. At least it is not $25,000 like 2 years ago. In the mean time, I will just use my Dell 4K projector.


----------



## Ca1ibos

I guess contrast is relative both literally and figuratively. 

Where can I find independently tested Contrast figures to compare as opposed to the manufacturer claimed figures.

I’m not a Contrast Hound by any means and am sensitive to price/ performance ratio and the law of diminishing returns. So for example, while I would like to maximise contrast ratio Per dollar spent I’m not prepared to pay double or triple the price for a projector to achieve small improvements.

Put it this way, I love Virtual Cinema in my 2160x2160 per eye LCD RGB Stripe HP Reverb VR Headset. I find that relative contrast ratio in a reasonably lit scene gives me deep blacks thanks to the way the brain/eye combo works. Only when there is a dark scene with little to no light on screen do the blacks appear grey to me. Others on the other hand complain about the grey blacks In LCD VR Headsets. I shake my head because to my mind they are missing out all because of a limited circUmstance with little light on screen where the blacks appear grey.

My current Projector is a 2015 Epson EH TW5210 with a manufacturer claimed 30,000:1 CR. Even in my non light controlled room with white ceilings and magnolia cream walls, while I can acknowledge that the blacks aren't deep, I haven’t found myself being annoyed by or focussing on the Black levels or contrast, I can just enjoy the movie without thinking about it. This is why, when I was looking at the latest Epson LCD’s, I was not swayed by the 200,000:1 or 1,000,000:1 Epson LCD’s that were several hundred to several thousand dollars more expensive. A. because my non light controlled room wont let those projectors shine and B. Like I said earlier, I am price/performance and law of diminishing returns sensitive And given I was content with the 30,000:1 Epson 5210 I would be content with the 40,000:1 Epson HC3200.

So my question I guess would be answered by being able to compare tested rather than claimed contrast figures between my current Epson 5210, my initial intended purchase the Epson HC3200 and the Vava4K UST. If the Vava4K can give me black levels comparable to the 5210 or HC3200 then thats good enough for me as far as Contrast and Black levels go. The Ambient Light rejection with a sawtooth ALR screen may in fact give me better blacks than I ever had in my non light controlled room despite the contrast figures of the Vava being mediocre compared to similarly priced Long throw projectors.

I mean I wonder is that where the complaints about UST projectors is coming from? ie. that a long throw of the same price as a given UST will always have better contrast and PQ? In my case, I dont care that for the same price as the Vava4K I could get a 1,000,000:1 CR Epson LCD or that the Vava’s CR is only equivalent to The CR of the lowest priced Epson HC3200 at $1200 less, because with the Vava4K I get full 4K res pixel shift, get to use a sawtooth ALR screen for maximum ambient light rejection, dont have to build a new unit at the back of the room to setup a big Epson long throw on, dont have to worry about bulbs for 10 years and instant on/off also makes the Vava be able to be treated like a TV. Those benefits are worth the extra $1200 to me over the Epson HC3200, not Contrast ratio which my non light controlled room will never let me take advantage of anyway.


----------



## USTGuy

Not everybody will agree on the same display. Heck you have people who find fault even in OLED technology, and I guarantee you when micro-led technology will be available, some folks will also have negative experience with that too.
The Vava, merely from a picture quality standpoint, is as good as any other UST pixel-shiftibg laser projector of this kind. It doesn't come with a lot of option settings or gimmicks, but still gets the job done.
I've owned two other long throw Optoma projectors, a Vivitek projector, a Sony projector, and the Vava is as good as they come.
I currently own both this and the Optoma P1 and when it comes down to pure picture quality (contrast, colours, brightness) they are nearly identical

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## MCF34

Ok...my interest is peaked!! My currently have a 75" Samsung. I am getting reflections from some windows behind the seating area. Assume reflections with a projector are a non-issue. I have never owned any type of projector.

How would this do in a room with ambient light - daytime usage? Xbox usage?

Would eventually get a receiver for a 5.1 sound system but would use built in speakers for when my kids game on it.


To get 120" screen, how far the does front edge of the project need to be from the wall? How far below edge of screen does the top of the project need to be.

Bottom of the screen would be around 30" above the floor. Any issue? Thanks!!


----------



## USTGuy

MCF34 said:


> Ok...my interest is peaked!! My currently have a 75" Samsung. I am getting reflections from some windows behind the seating area. Assume reflections with a projector are a non-issue. I have never owned any type of projector.
> 
> 
> 
> How would this do in a room with ambient light - daytime usage? Xbox usage?
> 
> 
> 
> Would eventually get a receiver for a 5.1 sound system but would use built in speakers for when my kids game on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get 120" screen, how far the does front edge of the project need to be from the wall? How far below edge of screen does the top of the project need to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of the screen would be around 30" above the floor. Any issue? Thanks!!


To be honest, any ambient light will give you a less than satisfactory picture, even with ALR screen. This, just like any projector, will only show its strengths in a very dark room. Just my opinion.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Is there any good way to record fan noise level and post it here? The reason why I'm asking is because we have all these reviews out there stating how quiet the Optoma P1 is and how noise the Vava is when I own both and I can honestly say that noise level between the two is absolutely identical.
I tried to record both with my phone but the audio is not good enough when I play the video back. So it's hard to tell any difference.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamcat

Does your Vava make a high pitch sound when on? I just received one and the fan noise is low but I also hear a higher pitched tone.


----------



## USTGuy

Dreamcat said:


> Does your Vava make a high pitch sound when on? I just received one and the fan noise is low but I also hear a higher pitched tone.


The pitch itself is slightly higher, yes. But the noise itself is not loud, so at least to me the pitch really is of no importance if I can't hear it unless I go stick my ear in the fan vents.
My Dell laptop's fan makes more noise than this projector [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamcat

USTGuy said:


> The pitch itself is slightly higher, yes. But the noise itself is not loud, so at least to me the pitch really is of no importance if I can't hear it unless I go stick my ear in the fan vents.
> My Dell laptop's fan makes more noise than this projector [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


I can hear the high tone from across the room, especially when the content playing is lower in volume. Almost like an ear ringing tone that can be sensed even when the volume of content gets louder. Wondering if I should exchange or if that's the norm for this model.


----------



## USTGuy

Dreamcat said:


> I can hear the high tone from across the room, especially when the content playing is lower in volume. Almost like an ear ringing tone that can be sensed even when the volume of content gets louder. Wondering if I should exchange or if that's the norm for this model.


In my case I can only hear it if I put my ear next to it, otherwise I don't hear it even during quiet movie scenes. 
My AC unit is louder than this, my laptop is louder than this, even my fridge's fan is louder to be honest.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamcat

Okay, thanks for the info. Seems mine may be much louder than normal. My guess is that the color wheel is extra noisy and I need to look into an exchange. Thanks again!


----------



## USTGuy

My rule of thumb is always this:
If fan noise is lower than my AC unit when it kicks in, then projector meets my personal standards [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Tested 3d first time and not impressed.


Dreamcat said:


> Does your Vava make a high pitch sound when on? I just received one and the fan noise is low but I also hear a higher pitched tone.


No, Xiaomi before made that noise called coil whine


----------



## DunMunro

Another youtube review:


----------



## USTGuy

I'm very skeptic of reviews from personal experience 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## rc578

So most of the issues observed in Projector Central review have been resolved with subsequent firmware updates? I was disappointed to read in the review that 3D (color space issue?) wasn't good. I assume that also has been resolved? If so, this is my #1 candidate to replace my old 3D tv. Now only if it came in black...


----------



## rc578

How is Vava's upscaling? Trying to figure out if the built-in upscaler is good enough or if I should go get a decent upscaling BD player to feed it.


----------



## USTGuy

rc578 said:


> How is Vava's upscaling? Trying to figure out if the built-in upscaler is good enough or if I should go get a decent upscaling BD player to feed it.


Use your 4K bd player or 4K streaming device. This player upscaling is horrible, it adds some kind of blurriness and weird artefacts to the picture. Same as Xiaomi Mi projector.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

rc578 said:


> So most of the issues observed in Projector Central review have been resolved with subsequent firmware updates? I was disappointed to read in the review that 3D (color space issue?) wasn't good. I assume that also has been resolved? If so, this is my #1 candidate to replace my old 3D tv. Now only if it came in black...


3D looks as good as on any other projector once you adjust picture settings. Only issue is that 3D has to be enabled/disabled manually every time ( same as Xiaomi Mi)

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## rc578

I read that the color is off out of the box. What is a good setting? 

Even the professional reviews have markedly different RGB settings. Projector Review site calibrated to R - 1270, G - 1024, and B - 924. Projector Central reviewer calibrated to R - 1012, G - 852, and B - 777. What's the reason for such big differences? Screen? Ambient lighting?

Do you all just customize or tweak one of the standard settings until it looks good or use one of calibration blu rays?


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

USTGuy said:


> rc578 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So most of the issues observed in Projector Central review have been resolved with subsequent firmware updates? I was disappointed to read in the review that 3D (color space issue?) wasn't good. I assume that also has been resolved? If so, this is my #1 candidate to replace my old 3D tv. Now only if it came in black...
> 
> 
> 
> 3D looks as good as on any other projector once you adjust picture settings. Only issue is that 3D has to be enabled/disabled manually every time ( same as Xiaomi Mi)
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That is not true. I had the Vava for a few days and I found that the 3D feature is bad despite trying out 3 different DLP 3D glasses and after trying out different settings (as well as adjusting settings), I returned the Vava and bought the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES instead. I received the Sony last week and got a chance to try out its 3D function. The Sony 3D performance is much better than the Vava. It feels like I was watching 3D in the theater. So not all UST projectors have similar 3D performance.


----------



## rc578

SanDiegoGuy said:


> That is not true. I had the Vava for a few days and I found that the 3D feature is bad despite trying out 3 different DLP 3D glasses and after trying out different settings (as well as adjusting settings), I returned the Vava and bought the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES instead.


Was your Vava updated to the latest firmware? I gathered the latest firmware fixed a lot of picture issues including 3D. Is that not true?

Vava's 3D performance must've really disappointed you if it made you return $2500 projector and get $25,000 projector to replace it.


----------



## USTGuy

rc578 said:


> I read that the color is off out of the box. What is a good setting?
> 
> 
> 
> Even the professional reviews have markedly different RGB settings. Projector Review site calibrated to R - 1270, G - 1024, and B - 924. Projector Central reviewer calibrated to R - 1012, G - 852, and B - 777. What's the reason for such big differences? Screen? Ambient lighting?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you all just customize or tweak one of the standard settings until it looks good or use one of calibration blu rays?


The out of the box Warm color setting is pretty accurate. Other than that I suggest to lower color some (I lowered mine from default 50 to 38, for example).

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

rc578 said:


> Was your Vava updated to the latest firmware? I gathered the latest firmware fixed a lot of picture issues including 3D. Is that not true?
> 
> 
> 
> Vava's 3D performance must've really disappointed you if it made you return $2500 projector and get $25,000 projector to replace it.


3D is as good as it gets on any Optoma projector (I owned 2 other models in the past). If you think 3D is bad on this projector it just means that you don't like 3D on Optoma projectors.
Again, I am not comparing Vava 3D to Sony 3D, but rather to other Optoma models' 3D
Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

rc578 said:


> SanDiegoGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true. I had the Vava for a few days and I found that the 3D feature is bad despite trying out 3 different DLP 3D glasses and after trying out different settings (as well as adjusting settings), I returned the Vava and bought the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Was your Vava updated to the latest firmware? I gathered the latest firmware fixed a lot of picture issues including 3D. Is that not true?
> 
> Vava's 3D performance must've really disappointed you if it made you return $2500 projector and get $25,000 projector to replace it. /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
Click to expand...

Yes, I did upgrade to the latest firmware because I heard that the latest Vava firmware improved the fan noise level.

I bought the Vava (about 2 weeks ago) mainly for the 3D function because my current Dell s718ql 4K UST does not have 3D capability. After reading much about the Optoma P1, I decided against it. The LG hu85la does not have 3D so that is out. Other Chinese 4K UST either have loud fan noise or picture quality do not surpass the Vava. So the expensive Sony UST is only other option. However, since the Sony has gone down in price by a lot from its original price, I went ahead and bought it knowing that it would be better than any other current UST projectors in the market. Yup, the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES is still the king of UST projector (after more than 2 years) with all of its advanced technology.


----------



## USTGuy

I own both the Vava and Optoma P1 and they both have their negatives and positives 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

This is why I always listen to these YouTube reviews with a grain of salt. The guy is a tool, pardon my language [emoji849]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

USTGuy said:


> https://youtu.be/jisMUe4Tc4U
> 
> This is why I always listen to these YouTube reviews with a grain of salt. The guy is a tool, pardon my language [emoji849]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Why is the reviewer in that video said that the Optoma P1 is true 4K and the Vava as fake 4K when both of the projectors do shifting to appears to have 4K?

The website projectorreviews.com states that the Optoma P1 is a shifter. Look at my screen shot below that I got from projectorreviews.com.

The only REAL 4K UST projector currently available is the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES.


----------



## USTGuy

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Why is the reviewer in that video said that the Optoma P1 is true 4K and the Vava as fake 4K when both of the projectors do shifting to appears to have 4K?
> 
> The website projectorreviews.com states that the Optoma P1 is a shifter. Look at my screen shot below that I got from projectorreviews.com.
> 
> The only REAL 4K UST projector currently available is the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES.


The guy is a total tool. He says that his company won't support Vava because it's a knockoff product due to being advertised as a 6000 lumen projector and 4K resolution. Obviously he doesn't know about advertisement strategies used by not only Vava but by pretty much every company out there

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

USTGuy said:


> The guy is a total tool. He says that his company won't support Vava because it's a knockoff product due to being advertised as a 6000 lumen projector and 4K resolution. Obviously he doesn't know about advertisement strategies used by not only Vava but by pretty much every company out there
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Yeah, I agree with you. That guy does not know what he is talking about. He fell into the trap of the advertisement. He should have read from articles that actually do extensive testing on the product instead of just looking at what is printed on the ad.


----------



## USTGuy

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Yeah, I agree with you. That guy does not know what he is talking about. He fell into the trap of the advertisement. He should have read from articles that actually do extensive testing on the product instead of just looking at what is printed on the ad.


What bothers me most is that he will blindly believe Optoma P1 statement of 4K resolution, or Viewsonic statement of 4K resolution without hesitation, when those projectors do the same thing as the Vava [emoji848]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

USTGuy said:


> rc578 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was your Vava updated to the latest firmware? I gathered the latest firmware fixed a lot of picture issues including 3D. Is that not true?
> 
> 
> 
> Vava's 3D performance must've really disappointed you if it made you return $2500 projector and get $25,000 projector to replace it. /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 3D is as good as it gets on any Optoma projector (I owned 2 other models in the past). If you think 3D is bad on this projector it just means that you don't like 3D on Optoma projectors.
> Again, I am not comparing Vava 3D to Sony 3D, but rather to other Optoma models' 3D
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I confirm 3D is not great on VAVA but I never liked 3D on home projectors. Oculus Quest on the other hand has awesome 3D effect.


----------



## Cavin Mosters

on my Vava 3D is really good, but you need the right 3D glasses! I tested 12 different ones, until I found one that is working perfect.
The glasses are not only dependent on the projector but also on the screen.
and the second crucial factor is the mediaplayer... I use the Vero 4k+. It's playing 3D with mvc perfectly and check your HDMI Cable of course too


----------



## USTGuy

Cavin Mosters said:


> on my Vava 3D is really good, but you need the right 3D glasses! I tested 12 different ones, until I found one that is working perfect.
> 
> The glasses are not only dependent on the projector but also on the screen.
> 
> and the second crucial factor is the mediaplayer... I use the Vero 4k+. It's playing 3D with mvc perfectly and check your HDMI Cable of course too


What glasses you got?

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## rc578

Cavin Mosters said:


> on my Vava 3D is really good, but you need the right 3D glasses! I tested 12 different ones, until I found one that is working perfect.


Which brand and model 3D glasses do you use? I am still researching blu ray players but it seems Panasonic UD420 4K UHD players appears to be the best bang-for-buck player. 

I was originally planning on using one of my Sony 4K upscaling blu ray player but the consensus seems to be that I'd get better results with native 4K UHD player than 1080p player that upscales to 4K.


----------



## Cavin Mosters

USTGuy said:


> What glasses you got?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk



in Germany it is:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01K72ZT7E


----------



## USTGuy

I went through 3 different models of 3D glasses before finding a pair that work with this projector 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Cavin Mosters said:


> USTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What glasses you got?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Germany it is:
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01K72ZT7E
Click to expand...

There are bunch of those Chinese 3D glasses. Same ones in US.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BMQ36DD


----------



## USTGuy

With the right glasses and right streaming player or BD player this projector's 3D is not bad.
However I have to give a slight advantage to the Optoma P1 for best 3D. Just being honest.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamcat

Cavin Mosters said:


> on my Vava 3D is really good, but you need the right 3D glasses! I tested 12 different ones, until I found one that is working perfect.
> The glasses are not only dependent on the projector but also on the screen.
> and the second crucial factor is the mediaplayer... I use the Vero 4k+. It's playing 3D with mvc perfectly and check your HDMI Cable of course too


Totally agree! Once I tried the Ultimate3DHeaven glasses, recommended by another user on AVS, the 3D is great on my Vava. My old Optoma DLP link glasses were not the same experience at all. Projecting on to a .6 gain ALR screen, using 3D blu-rays in a Philips player.


----------



## USTGuy

Dreamcat said:


> Totally agree! Once I tried the Ultimate3DHeaven glasses, recommended by another user on AVS, the 3D is great on my Vava. My old Optoma DLP link glasses were not the same experience at all. Projecting on to a .6 gain ALR screen, using 3D blu-rays in a Philips player.


In fact, even the screen we use has an effect on how 3D would look like, no matter what projector and glasses we are using

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## rc578

USTGuy said:


> ...I have to give a slight advantage to the Optoma P1 for best 3D.


Slight advantage or wins hands down?  Is Optoma P1's better 3D worth the price difference if you are into 3D like I am?


----------



## USTGuy

rc578 said:


> Slight advantage or wins hands down?  Is Optoma P1's better 3D worth the price difference if you are into 3D like I am?


Ok a NET advantage! [emoji16]
I'd say if you, like me, love the idea of a projector that can sit close to the screen and not across the room + love 3D, this is worth the money. 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## joms

Im very new to this and im wondering, are UST projectors generally better than normal ones like the Epson HC4010/TW7400? I am condisering getting the mentioned Epson but i just learned about UST so i'd just like to know if which is better.

More info:
1) To be used in my bedroom with all lights turned off. 1x window which will be covered by curtains. No other lights.
2) Light gray wall. Light gray ceiling. 
3) Screen size = 120" (16:9)
4) Viewer seat = around 13 feet away.

Would the Epson HC4010/TW7400 better suit me or should i go with UST projectors?

Thanks.


----------



## klas

joms said:


> Im very new to this and im wondering, are UST projectors generally better than normal ones like the Epson HC4010/TW7400? I am condisering getting the mentioned Epson but i just learned about UST so i'd just like to know if which is better.
> 
> More info:
> 1) To be used in my bedroom with all lights turned off. 1x window which will be covered by curtains. No other lights.
> 2) Light gray wall. Light gray ceiling.
> 3) Screen size = 120" (16:9)
> 4) Viewer seat = around 13 feet away.
> 
> Would the Epson HC4010/TW7400 better suit me or should i go with UST projectors?
> 
> Thanks.


General rule if you have dedicated home theater room then front projector such as Epson will be better suited but for anything else UST is superior in terms of flexibility of placement and no need for wiring. Even built in speaker on VAVA is all you need for bedroom use.


----------



## joms

klas said:


> General rule if you have dedicated home theater room then front projector such as Epson will be better suited but for anything else UST is superior in terms of flexibility of placement and no need for wiring. Even built in speaker on VAVA is all you need for bedroom use.


But how is the picture quality, contrast, etc of the VAVA compared to the Epson TW7400/HC4010? The Epson is also very flexible in terms of placement.

With regard to speakers, i really intend to put up a complete audio setup since I am fond of audio. I will be using a Marantz amp, kef speakers, 2x SVS or PSA subs, etc. The only wiring from the projector would be a long HDMI wire to the Marantz amp which is doable. 

My main concern is the picture quality, contrast, sharpness, etc. By the way, wouldn't the VAVA be actually harder to setup since ive read that I need an extremely flat screen compared to a more forgiving normal white screen for the Epson?

Thanks.


----------



## klas

joms said:


> klas said:
> 
> 
> 
> General rule if you have dedicated home theater room then front projector such as Epson will be better suited but for anything else UST is superior in terms of flexibility of placement and no need for wiring. Even built in speaker on VAVA is all you need for bedroom use.
> 
> 
> 
> But how is the picture quality, contrast, etc of the VAVA compared to the Epson TW7400/HC4010? The Epson is also very flexible in terms of placement.
> 
> With regard to speakers, i really intend to put up a complete audio setup since I am fond of audio. I will be using a Marantz amp, kef speakers, 2x SVS or PSA subs, etc. The only wiring from the projector would be a long HDMI wire to the Marantz amp which is doable.
> 
> My main concern is the picture quality, contrast, sharpness, etc. By the way, wouldn't the VAVA be actually harder to setup since ive read that I need an extremely flat screen compared to a more forgiving normal white screen for the Epson?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

I would guess they are pretty close to image quality and contrast they are both fake 4k but without side by side it's just a guess. If you never installed front projector it's a lot more to deal with in terms of mounting, rounting wires for power and HDMI and the fact that in bedroom it will most likely be a huge box above your head. UST is easy to place just make sure to use fixed screen for best results.


----------



## joms

klas said:


> I would guess they are pretty close to image quality and contrast they are both fake 4k but without side by side it's just a guess. If you never installed front projector it's a lot more to deal with in terms of mounting, rounting wires for power and HDMI and the fact that in bedroom it will most likely be a huge box above your head. UST is easy to place just make sure to use fixed screen for best results.


Actually i plan to put the front projector on a shelf which is near a power supply. The only hard thing i see is the hdmi wiring that would run from the back to the front but i think it's manageable that's why mounting isn't really that much of an advantage with the UST for me. By the way, can the UST have an automatic adjustment (motorized) which can make it have a different zoom for the 16:9 aspect ratio and a different zoom for the 2.4:1 ? (much like the epson)


----------



## USTGuy

With Vava you won't have to worry about constantly getting in the way of the light beam everytime you or your friends have to walk somewhere [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavin Mosters

klas said:


> There are bunch of those Chinese 3D glasses. Same ones in US.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BMQ36DD



that are other ones, which I also had tested. Compare the button on the Top, my one is black


----------



## USTGuy

Cavin Mosters said:


> that are other ones, which I also had tested. Compare the button on the Top, my one is black


I wonder why not all DLP Link glasses work with this projector 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

joms said:


> But how is the picture quality, contrast, etc of the VAVA compared to the Epson TW7400/HC4010? The Epson is also very flexible in terms of placement.
> 
> With regard to speakers, i really intend to put up a complete audio setup since I am fond of audio. I will be using a Marantz amp, kef speakers, 2x SVS or PSA subs, etc. The only wiring from the projector would be a long HDMI wire to the Marantz amp which is doable.
> 
> My main concern is the picture quality, contrast, sharpness, etc. By the way, wouldn't the VAVA be actually harder to setup since ive read that I need an extremely flat screen compared to a more forgiving normal white screen for the Epson?
> 
> Thanks.


The Epson is better picture quality wise than the VAVA. With a 127" screen from 14' DLP 4K vs. 3LCD (Epson) 4K should not look different.


----------



## USTGuy

The Epson is not a UST projector. No grounds to even compare the two.


Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

USTGuy said:


> The Epson is not a UST projector. No grounds to even compare the two.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Of course you can. Poster asked about picture quality. 

Are you saying that you can't compare picture quality between a UST projector and regular throw?


----------



## USTGuy

noob00224 said:


> Of course you can. Poster asked about picture quality.
> 
> Are you saying that you can't compare picture quality between a UST projector and regular throw?


No you can't. It's like trying to compare black levels between a oled tv and a led tv. 
Now if you want to compare black levels between two OLED tvs from two different manufacturers than it's a fair discussion.
UST projectors are a whole category of their own. You can compare Vava to Optoma P1, Wemax, Xiaomi, all within the same category.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

USTGuy said:


> No you can't. It's like trying to compare black levels between a oled tv and a led tv.
> Now if you want to compare black levels between two OLED tvs from two different manufacturers than it's a fair discussion.
> UST projectors are a whole category of their own. You can compare Vava to Optoma P1, Wemax, Xiaomi, all within the same category.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


So a UST projector is better than a high contrast projector like Sony/JVC, even Epson UB series? That's not true, and I have no idea where you're getting this from.

Seriously, where are you getting this information? Do you have a source?


----------



## USTGuy

noob00224 said:


> So a UST projector is better than a high contrast projector like Sony/JVC, even Epson UB series? That's not true, and I have no idea where you're getting this from.
> 
> Seriously, where are you getting this information? Do you have a source?


I never said that a UST projector was better than a Sony, JVC, or Epson. I just said if you want to make comparisons keep those comparisons fair and within the realms of what this thread is about. 
Compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges, if you catch my drift.
Can you imagine a group discussing choices of family-oriented sedans and here comes someone asking if the new corvette would be faster than the sedan? Of course it would, but we were discussing sedans not sports cars [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

USTGuy said:


> I never said that a UST projector was better than a Sony, JVC, or Epson. I just said if you want to make comparisons keep those comparisons fair and within the realms of what this thread is about.
> Compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges, if you catch my drift.
> Can you imagine a group discussing choices of family-oriented sedans and here comes someone asking if the new corvette would be faster than the sedan? Of course it would, but we were discussing sedans not sports cars [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


The statement that the UST projectors mentioned in the previous post are in a category of their own is wrong. What category is that? Moreover, the P1 is not in the same category as the other UST projectors you've mentioned, contrast wise.

You've said a lot of vagueryes and not any facts.

The VAVA 4K can do ~2400:1 native contrast. Does not have dynamic contrast.
The TW7400 (HC4010) has had it's native contrast measured at ~1200:1, with dynamic (iris) between 3000 and 20 000:1.


OP's room is untreated, so whatever ANSI contrast DLP might have over 3LCD is nullified at higher ADL scenes because of washout. In dark scenes the iris starts working and will provide noticeable better blacks.

The 4010 is 40% cheaper than the VAVA. 

With the same amount he would spend on the VAVA, he could get a TW9400. It's got ~4500:1 native contrast and up to 37 000 dynamic. Are you somehow saying that the VAVA is better in terms of picture quality and blacks, is better than the TW9400?

I haven't even gotten into used JVC and other higher CR units.


----------



## USTGuy

noob00224 said:


> The statement that UST projectors are in a category of their own is wrong. What category is that? Moreover, the P1 is not in the same category as the other UST projectors you've mentioned, contrast wise.
> 
> You've said a lot of vagueryes and not any facts.
> 
> The VAVA 4K can do ~2400:1 native contrast. Does not have dynamic contrast.
> The TW7400 (HC4010) has had it's native contrast measured at ~1200:1, with dynamic (iris) between 3000 and 20 000:1.
> 
> 
> OP's room is untreated, so whatever ANSI contrast DLP might have over 3LCD is nullified at higher ADL scenes because of washout. In dark scenes the iris starts working and will provide noticeable better blacks.
> 
> The 4010 is 40% cheaper than the VAVA.
> 
> With the same amount he would spend on the VAVA, he could get a TW9400. It's got ~4500:1 native contrast and up to 37 000 dynamic. Are you somehow saying that the VAVA is better in terms of picture quality and blacks, is better than the TW9400?
> 
> I haven't even gotten into used JVC and other higher CR units.


The Optoma P1 is comparable to the Vava because they both use the same UST laser technology. If we want to discuss Epson, Sony, or JVC long throw projectors there are plenty of other threads to do just that.


Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

USTGuy said:


> The Optoma P1 is comparable to the Vava because they both use the same UST laser technology. If we want to discuss Epson, Sony, or JVC long throw projectors there are plenty of other threads to do just that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


That's like saying all lamp projectors are the same. Not all UST laser projectors are the same. 
The P1 can achieve more than double contrast than the other UST mentioned, ~6000:1. It's also a lot more expensive.

The poster asked about picture quality versus another projector. This is the topic of discussion. This thread is not exclusively for discussing VAVA 4K. If the poster wants to know what product is better picture quality wise, it's fair to compare with the VAVA on this thread.


I see that you haven't answered my statements in regards to contrast values between the Epson and VAVA 4K. It's fair to compare with other types of products.


----------



## USTGuy

noob00224 said:


> That's like saying all lamp projectors are the same. Not all UST laser projectors are the same.
> The P1can achieve more than double native contrast than the others, ~6000:1. It's also a lot more expensive.
> 
> The poster asked about picture quality versus another projector. This is the topic of discussion. This thread is not exclusively for discussing VAVA 4K.
> 
> 
> I see that you haven't answered my statements in regards to contrast values between the Epson and VAVA 4K. It's fair to compare with other types of products.


I haven't answered the question because it's not a fair comparison. That's like asking which of the two projectors will give you a better 100" image from just a few inches off the screen. Can the Epson give you a good 100" image from 8 inches off the screen? No. But it wouldn't be a fair comparison because they are two total different technologies.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

USTGuy said:


> The Optoma P1 is comparable to the Vava because they both use the same UST laser technology. If we want to discuss Epson, Sony, or JVC long throw projectors there are plenty of other threads to do just that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


***Agreed, wholeheartedly. You CANNOT compare a rear/long throw projector to a UST, period. It is a totally senseless debate on a UST thread. As you referenced - - there are plenty of other threads to discuss UST versus long throw projectors.


----------



## noob00224

USTGuy said:


> I haven't answered the question because it's not a fair comparison. That's like asking which of the two projectors will give you a better 100" image from just a few inches off the screen. Can the Epson give you a good 100" image from 8 inches off the screen? No. But it wouldn't be a fair comparison because they are two total different technologies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Poster's question was again, as I've repeated a few times, in regards to picture quality, not from where the projector is placed.

This is avoiding the question entirely. Don't move the goalpost.

If a room, like the one the poster has, can accommodate both types of projectors, surely if fair to compare the two types of technologies/projector location in terms of picture quality, which he said, and I quote : 
_But how is the picture quality, contrast, etc of the VAVA compared to the Epson TW7400/HC4010?
_




Ricoflashback said:


> ***Agreed, wholeheartedly. You CANNOT compare a rear/long throw projector to a UST, period. It is a totally senseless debate on a UST thread. As you referenced - - there are plenty of other threads to discuss UST versus long throw projectors.


We're not talking about long throw vs. short throw, we're talking about PICTURE QUALITY. 

Isn't this the end result of owning a projector?Surely this aspect matters. 

If someone asks in this thread asks about a comparison with non UST projectors you're going to tell them to go somewhere else? You don't own the thread. 

Discussing the difference between the VAVA 4K and other types of projectors is completely valid and on topic.


I've come with arguments, but have been met with non arguments.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Maybe this has been asked before - - but how low (off the ground) does the VAVA 4K projector have to be for a 100" or 120" screen? And how high is the screen (fixed) in relation to the height of the resting projector? Lastly - - best recommended "fixed screen" for UST technology and the VAVA 4K?


----------



## Ricoflashback

noob00224 said:


> Poster's question was again, as I've repeated a few times, in regards to picture quality, not from where the projector is placed.
> 
> This is avoiding the question entirely. Don't move the goalpost.
> 
> If a room, like the one the poster has, can accommodate both types of projectors, surely if fair to compare the two types of technologies/projector location in terms of picture quality, which he said, and I quote :
> _But how is the picture quality, contrast, etc of the VAVA compared to the Epson TW7400/HC4010?_
> 
> We're not talking about long throw vs. short throw, we're talking about PICTURE QUALITY.
> 
> Isn't this the end result of owning a projector?Surely this aspect matters.
> 
> If someone asks in this thread asks about a comparison with non UST projectors you're going to tell them to go somewhere else? You don't know the thread.
> 
> Discussing the difference between the VAVA 4K and other types of projectors is completely valid and on topic.
> 
> I've come with arguments, but have been met with non arguments.



***You are passionate, Cassius, but you do not persuade. You may choose to bury this thread with your "picture quality" argument but again, it is better off in a UST versus long throw projector forum. Once you start discussing "picture quality," then why not bring up $40K projectors or any price range for that matter? If someone wants to compare picture quality - - then refer them to your "long throw" projector thread. If they want to compare their options - - then look at owners' posts of the VAVA 4K UST and then have them pursue the long throw thread of your choice - - in another forum.


----------



## noob00224

Ricoflashback said:


> ***You are passionate, Cassius, but you do not persuade. You may choose to bury this thread with your "picture quality" argument but again, it is better off in a UST versus long throw projector forum. Once you start discussing "picture quality," then why not bring up $40K projectors or any price range for that matter? If someone wants to compare picture quality - - then refer them to your "long throw" projector thread. If they want to compare their options - - then look at owners' posts of the VAVA 4K UST and then have them pursue the long throw thread of your choice - - in another forum.


 I don't know why put picture quality in quotes. Isn't this WHY someone is getting a projector for? Does the quality of the image not matter? 

This question, which projector looks better, is a very pertinent one. It's probably the main question that someone would ask. 


I didn't mention any $40K models, that's a straw man. I mentioned models that are cheaper or the same price as the VAVA 4K.

Nobody made you the minder of this thread. This thread, and this forum, is for potential users to make informed decisions. With regard to this model and others.

This is not the VAVA 4K fan club. There are actually some of those threads, where people post their pictures of their setups. But this is not that.


----------



## Ricoflashback

noob00224 said:


> I don't know why put picture quality in quotes. Isn't this WHY someone is getting a projector for? Does the quality of the image not matter?
> 
> This question, which projector looks better, is a very pertinent one. It's probably the main question that someone would ask.
> 
> 
> I didn't mention any $40K models, that's a straw man. I mentioned models that are cheaper or the same price as the VAVA 4K.
> 
> Nobody made you the minder of this thread. This thread, and this forum, is for potential users to make informed decisions. With regard to this model and others.
> 
> This is not the VAVA 4K fan club. There are actually some of those threads, where people post their pictures of their setups. But this is not that.


***Sorry. I thought this was the VAVA 4K Ultra Short Throw thread. I didn't know it was your personal "picture quality comparison" thread. My mistake.


----------



## noob00224

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Sorry. I thought this was the VAVA 4K Ultra Short Throw thread. I didn't know it was your personal "picture quality comparison" thread. My mistake.


Picture quality is not the only aspect of why someone should choose a UST, and I've not claimed otherwise. The characteristics should be discussed so that anyone that is interested can make an INFORMED decision in their purchases. 
What's wrong with that?

This is not a marketing thread by VAVA where only cheerleaders are allowed to post.

The VAVA 4K is not the only projector in existence. Therefore a new user might want to compare it with something else. Everything I've said has been on topic and brought helpful information to the topic the poster was asking. The singular topic I was replying to was picture quality.

Your comments haven't brought a single argument to my claims. Very unhelpfull and very rude.


----------



## Ricoflashback

noob00224 said:


> Picture quality is not the only aspect of why someone should choose a UST, and I've not claimed otherwise. The characteristics should be discussed so that anyone that is interested can make an INFORMED decision in their purchases.
> What's wrong with that?
> 
> This is not a marketing thread by VAVA where only cheerleaders are allowed to post.
> 
> The VAVA 4K is not the only projector in existence. Therefore a new user might want to compare it with something else. Everything I've said has been on topic and brought helpful information to the topic the poster was asking. The singular topic I was replying to was picture quality.
> 
> Your comments haven't brought a single argument to my claims. Very unhelpfull and very rude.


***Because it's not "apples to apples." Once you break out from the thread's purpose - - the VAVA 4K UST - - it becomes your discussion of comparing ALL projectors under whatever criteria you decide. How about starting your own thread and entitle it "UST versus All Other Projectors," or "The VAVA 4K Is Not The Only Projector In Existence." Or, PM the poster with your recommendations. 

I want to read about the VAVA 4K Projector and/or other UST projectors. I want to hear from VAVA 4K owners' on their setup, their impressions, what screen looks the best and how the VAVA 4K UST is living up to their expectations. 

I do not want to read about other projectors that are NOT 4K UST because I'm not interested AND I can always research other projectors under those threads.


----------



## noob00224

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Because it's not "apples to apples." Once you break out from the thread's purpose - - the VAVA 4K UST - - it becomes your discussion of comparing ALL projectors under whatever criteria you decide. How about starting your own thread and entitle it "UST versus All Other Projectors," or "The VAVA 4K Is Not The Only Projector In Existence." Or, PM the poster with your recommendations.
> 
> I want to read about the VAVA 4K Projector and/or other UST projectors. I want to hear from VAVA 4K owners' on their setup, their impressions, what screen looks the best and how the VAVA 4K UST is living up to their expectations.
> 
> I do not want to read about other projectors that are NOT 4K UST because I'm not interested AND I can always research other projectors under those threads.


Another strawman. It's not all projectors, just the ones that fit the buyers budget, placement, preferences, etc. And I only initially compared the VAVA and the Epson the poster suggested, not all projectors. This is stretching the argument.

You don't necessarily need a separate thread for every comparison. There are many users and non users which don't get to read the PM, that's why.

It is apples to apples because at the end of the day you're still watching a projected image, which is the summation of entire projector setup. Of course it's comparable. 

If you don't want to read it then don't. So if you don't have anything to say regarding my discussion of the VAVA and the Epson, please stop posting. You've made several posts and no arguments. It's you who is polluting the thread. 

Again, who put you in charge of this thread? This thread is not for you personally. I'm sure there are people which would like to know how this model compares to others. 

Comparison to other models is the backbone of this type of forum, the reason it's being visited.

If someone asks
_Hey, I have this setup, am interested in this result, will the VAVA fit my needs?
_What am I supposed to say_. No, but there are other models, but we can't talk here? _
Or discussing details of UST/VAVA and other types of projectors.
What if someone disagrees, says the VAVA is good for them. What then?_
You see, other models are better in this regard, but, you know, not here.

_You can't have a conversation without discussing other models. This is partially what this thread and others like it are for.

When the original poster asked about this, he was not told this is off topic, not the right place, someone actually replied to his inquest. So am I. It was only after what I posted did not favor VAVA, that somehow someone took offense. I wonder if my replay was positive towards the VAVA he would still have had the same reaction. 

And it was the same poster that answered the OP's question that rebutted mine, ironically. No arguments against it though.

But I don't want to continue this conversation with you unless you have any arguments to my claims. Not interested in doing anything else.


----------



## Ricoflashback

noob00224 said:


> Another strawman. It's not all projectors, just the ones that fit the buyers budget, placement, preferences, etc. And I only initially compared the VAVA and the Epson the poster suggested, not all projectors. This is stretching the argument.
> 
> You don't necessarily need a separate thread for every comparison. There are many users and non users which don't get to read the PM, that's why.
> 
> It is apples to apples because at the end of the day you're still watching a projected image, which is the summation of entire projector setup. Of course it's compatible.
> 
> If you don't want to read it then don't. So if you don't have anything to say regarding my discussion of the VAVA and the Epson, please stop posting. You've made several posts and no arguments . Again, who put you in charge of this thread? This thread is not for you personally. I'm sure there are people which would like to know how this model compares to others.
> 
> Comparison to other models is the backbone of this type of forum, the reason it's being visited.
> 
> But I don't want to continue this conversation with you unless you have any arguments to my claims. Not interested in doing anything else.



***Agreed. My last post. You have no arguments or claims within this post outside of the nonsensical belief that watching any projected image is an apples to apples comparison when evaluating a UST projector. Night and day. Peace be with you and your projector, which I'm sure is not a VAVA 4K.


----------



## USTGuy

This is a Vava UST projector thread. That entails that those who come here are first and foremost attracted to the concept of UST projection. Maybe they don't have a dedicated room or maybe they are looking for a big screen TV replacement for their living room. Either way, the UST concept comea first, picture quality second.
That is why it is important to define what type of projection you're interested in.
Epson might have better contrast than Vava, but Epson can't be placed just a few inches off the screen either. 
If the OP is interested in long throw projection than Epson is his best choice

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

USTGuy said:


> This is a Vava UST projector thread. That entails that those who come here are first and foremost attracted to the concept of UST projection. Maybe they don't have a dedicated room or maybe they are looking for a big screen TV replacement for their living room. Either way, the UST concept comea first, picture quality second.
> That is why it is important to define what type of projection you're interested in.
> Epson might have better contrast than Vava, but Epson can't be placed just a few inches off the screen either.
> If the OP is interested in long throw projection than Epson is his best choice
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


You can't know a buyer is only interested in UST's only. That's an assumption and your opinion. There are many reasons why someone might be interested in a UST projector, and you don't get to decide these boundaries. 

They may want to move the source of noise/heat away from the viewing location. Not unique to USTs.

Some are interested because USTs are the only 4K laser projectors in this price range. They don't necessarily want a UST projector.

It's one of the units in stock at the store where they have a discount, etc.

They don't know everything about projectors, UST or not. Most of the time, they have very little information. Nobody gave you the permission to discriminate against people that may not know what they want. Maybe UST is not for them. Maybe someone says they are. What results is a discussion, that hopefully have given the potential customer the information needed to make the correct purchase. 

A lot of potential buyers can accommodate both UST and non UST, and comparisons between both are completely valid here so that the customer gets what's best. This is not an exclusivist club. Everyone is welcome here, regardless of what their environment is.
I'm amazed that some users have self appointed themselves as custodians of this thread or UST projectors.


----------



## USTGuy

You missed the most important part of my last post:
"If the OP is interested in long throw projection than Epson is his best choice".


Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

USTGuy said:


> You missed the most important part of my last post:
> "If the OP is interested in long throw projection than Epson is his best choice".
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


You've completely ignored everything I said and moved on.

If OP is interested in a projector setup, not just UST, then the TW7400 is better than the VAVA from the point of view of contrast. In his setup. From this aspect alone. It's up to him to look at everything these models can do and make a decision.


----------



## USTGuy

noob00224 said:


> You've completely ignored everything I said and moved on.
> 
> If OP is interested in a projector setup, not just UST, then the TW7400 is better from the point of view of contrast. Nothing else.


Sure, he should definitely get the TW7400 in that case. I'm agreeing with you.


Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

USTGuy said:


> Sure, he should definitely get the TW7400 in that case. I'm agreeing with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Not necessarily, it's not just about contrast. It's about the entire package. He can't know how it will turn up if he hasn't had a projector previously, but some things are known and not as subjective.


----------



## klas

noob00224 said:


> USTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, he should definitely get the TW7400 in that case. I'm agreeing with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, it's not just about contrast. It's about the entire package. He can't know how it will turn up if he hasn't had a projector previously, but some things are known and not as subjective.
Click to expand...

If it's about entire package VAVA UST is superior to any front projector in the same price range.


----------



## rc578

klas said:


> If it's about entire package VAVA UST is superior to any front projector in the same price range.


Agreed 100%. Just saw the black version as coming soon posted on Facebook. I guess I'll be getting one.


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> If it's about entire package VAVA UST is superior to any front projector in the same price range.


100% agree. Not to mention it is the only projector that can make a bedroom look nice and not give it that grungy home theater look

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamstate

rc578 said:


> Agreed 100%. Just saw the black version as coming soon posted on Facebook. I guess I'll be getting one.


 Link please? I see no mention of it anywhere on the VAVA FB page or any image online anywhere.


----------



## USTGuy

dreamstate said:


> Link please? I see no mention of it anywhere on the VAVA FB page or any image online anywhere.


Coming soon









Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

[emoji351]New update coming 7/30/2020[emoji351]

V1.91 will include the below improvements: 

1. CEC power off function (Yes, finally. We hear you loud and clear.)

2. Keystone function for 3D mode

3. Optimized fan control to lower the noise

4. Video resolution, frame rate and format of the video display

5. Optimized HDMI and ARC compatibility
6. Optimized remote pairing

7. Bug fix

The new OTA software has been tested out internally with our product team so it's safe to download and update. 



Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Cool just got pushed. It's awesome they keep improving. Hoping they would magically add 24hz support


----------



## mmdd

Has anyone been able to send a 4k 60hz RGB 4: 4: 4 8 bit signal on this projector using htpc?


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> Cool just got pushed. It's awesome they keep improving. Hoping they would magically add 24hz support


What I like about this company is that since they are new in the projector's market they are eager to listen to customers' feedback and keep improving. 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## MCF34

Seroiously considering this for our game room; however, it is an open room with ambient lighting from behind the seating position during the day. There are blinds on the windows but you can see them in the screen of a 75" Samsung Q80R (if not tilted down) in dark scenes during daytime hours. Thoughts? Would do a 100" screen.


----------



## juic-E-juice

Does anyone know if they are putting any effort into a proper Game Mode? Something with low input lag?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavin Mosters

USTGuy said:


> [emoji351]New update coming 7/30/2020[emoji351]
> 
> 4. Video resolution, frame rate and format of the video display


What does that mean, I have updated to 1.91 but can't see any changes. I can't select frame rate or resolution....


----------



## USTGuy

Cavin Mosters said:


> What does that mean, I have updated to 1.91 but can't see any changes. I can't select frame rate or resolution....


It does not change frame rate or resolution. It will allow you to just see what frame rate and resolution you are playing 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

This looks nice









Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

USTGuy said:


> This looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


I certainly didn't ask for it, actually prefer in white which doesn't show all that dust. 

Make it cheaper and add some improvements like 24hz support I am asking for that!


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> I certainly didn't ask for it, actually prefer in white which doesn't show all that dust.
> 
> Make it cheaper and add some improvements like 24hz support I am asking for that!


I too prefer it in white to be honest. But others had been asking for the black version so here it is [emoji41]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## rc578

I much prefer black over white but it would be nicer if it came in other colors - silver/gray, blue, red, etc. WAF is very much a thing in my household.


----------



## rc578

Excited. Just ordered the black one. Now I have to look for 3D glasses.


----------



## Danillohr

Got the black version a few days ago direct from vava’s website. I’m a little anxious cause I was charged from vava UK and had to pay internacional transaction fee. No updates about shipping in 3 days. Is that the normal from vava’s website? Did anyone got it from there? 😅


----------



## rc578

I was also charged from Vava UK which, on second thought, is kind of strange. I thought Vava was based in California. I hope I didn't get charged international transaction fee. 

I am actually thinking about cancelling and reordering when Vava offers screen+projector combo like it did last Thanksgiving.


----------



## Danillohr

rc578 said:


> I was also charged from Vava UK which, on second thought, is kind of strange. I thought Vava was based in California. I hope I didn't get charged international transaction fee.
> 
> I am actually thinking about cancelling and reordering when Vava offers screen+projector combo like it did last Thanksgiving.


I thought they were on California too, i read they ship products from amazon warehouse there and the “fast” shipping seems to confirm that. But then, why charge from the UK? they didn’t mention anything about international transactions and it seems very weird to me. Maybe that’s whey they were offering it with no tax fees. I just hope to get it soon. 😖


----------



## USTGuy

Hope you'll like it. I'm in the US but any advice I'm here to help.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> [emoji351]New update coming 7/30/2020[emoji351]
> 
> V1.91 will include the below improvements:
> 
> 1. CEC power off function (Yes, finally. We hear you loud and clear.)
> 
> 2. Keystone function for 3D mode
> 
> 3. Optimized fan control to lower the noise
> 
> 4. Video resolution, frame rate and format of the video display
> 
> 5. Optimized HDMI and ARC compatibility
> 6. Optimized remote pairing
> 
> 7. Bug fix
> 
> The new OTA software has been tested out internally with our product team so it's safe to download and update.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Sent you a DM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phineas

Wondering if I can get some clarification from owners on the projector setup. According to the projector central review, for a 100" viewing size the projector will cast the screen about 10 inches above the top of the unit. Add another 4 inches for unit height and you are talking about 14 inches. My media center is 22 inches from the ground so I think I am looking at a screen that starts roughly 36 inches from the floor? Given the height of a 100" screen and considering screen borders it seems with an 8 foot ceiling this thing will need to be mounted almost to the top. Does that make sense?

A couple follow up questions:

1) When increasing screen size (I actually would like to go up to 110") do the placement measurements change at all? That includes inches above the unit and distance _from_ the wall?
2) Is there any wiggle room in placement (lens shifting?) or does the unit pretty much have to always be dead center on the screen and at a predetermined distance from the wall based on screen size?


----------



## USTGuy

Phineas said:


> Wondering if I can get some clarification from owners on the projector setup. According to the projector central review, for a 100" viewing size the projector will cast the screen about 10 inches above the top of the unit. Add another 4 inches for unit height and you are talking about 14 inches. My media center is 22 inches from the ground so I think I am looking at a screen that starts roughly 36 inches from the floor? Given the height of a 100" screen and considering screen borders it seems with an 8 foot ceiling this thing will need to be mounted almost to the top. Does that make sense?
> 
> A couple follow up questions:
> 
> 1) When increasing screen size (I actually would like to go up to 110") do the placement measurements change at all? That includes inches above the unit and distance _from_ the wall?
> 2) Is there any wiggle room in placement (lens shifting?) or does the unit pretty much have to always be dead center on the screen and at a predetermined distance from the wall based on screen size?


No lens shift. The larger the image the further back from the wall and lower toward the floor the projector must be placed. Yes it can be very tedious and challenging depending on our environment.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Phineas said:


> Wondering if I can get some clarification from owners on the projector setup. According to the projector central review, for a 100" viewing size the projector will cast the screen about 10 inches above the top of the unit. Add another 4 inches for unit height and you are talking about 14 inches. My media center is 22 inches from the ground so I think I am looking at a screen that starts roughly 36 inches from the floor? Given the height of a 100" screen and considering screen borders it seems with an 8 foot ceiling this thing will need to be mounted almost to the top. Does that make sense?
> 
> A couple follow up questions:
> 
> 1) When increasing screen size (I actually would like to go up to 110") do the placement measurements change at all? That includes inches above the unit and distance _from_ the wall?
> 2) Is there any wiggle room in placement (lens shifting?) or does the unit pretty much have to always be dead center on the screen and at a predetermined distance from the wall based on screen size?



Just for reference. My UST sits 3 inches off the floor on a custom made console. My center speaker sits behind the projector and below my screen. My screen is 120".


----------



## Budala007

Casey_Bryson said:


> Just for reference. My UST sits 3 inches off the floor on a custom made console. My center speaker sits behind the projector and below my screen. My screen is 120".


At 120” do you feel that you have a uniform compared to someone with a 100” screen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Budala007 said:


> At 120” do you feel that you have a uniform compared to someone with a 100” screen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uniform...autocorrect?


----------



## Budala007

Casey_Bryson said:


> Uniform...autocorrect?


Meaning S good as a lamp based projector would look like from edge to edge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Budala007 said:


> Meaning S good as a lamp based projector would look like from edge to edge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uniformity is spectacular.


----------



## Budala007

Casey_Bryson said:


> Uniformity is spectacular.


Pics? What type of screen do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Budala007 said:


> Pics? What type of screen do you have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just posted some eye candy pics here. See for yourself: Fengmi (峰米) Laser 4K Cinema

It's not a single color test but you get the idea.

Screen is an XY PET CLR 120" screen. It has 
0.8 gain.


----------



## Budala007

Casey_Bryson said:


> I just posted some eye candy pics here. See for yourself: Fengmi (峰米) Laser 4K Cinema
> 
> It's not a single color test but you get the idea.
> 
> Screen is an XY PET CLR 120" screen. It has
> 0.8 gain.


So those pics are not while you were using the Vava, but the Fengmi? Best place to get that screen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Budala007 said:


> So those pics are not while you were using the Vava, but the Fengmi? Best place to get that screen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Correct. Direct from XY Screens.


----------



## Budala007

Casey_Bryson said:


> Correct. Direct from XY Screens.


May I ask what happened with the Vava? I was conserving it, but I kept reading it doesn’t have a unified image corner to corner especially if you go bigger then 120”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Budala007 said:


> May I ask what happened with the Vava? I was conserving it, but I kept reading it doesn’t have a unified image corner to corner especially if you go bigger then 120”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's likely due to the lens quality which can vary for all UST's regardless of manufacture. That's why the vertical offset ( distance between top of projector and screen) is always listed between x and y.

Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions. Don't mean to derail the thread from VAVA.


----------



## Budala007

Casey_Bryson said:


> That's likely due to the lens quality which can vary for all UST's regardless of manufacture. That's why the vertical offset ( distance between top of projector and screen) is always listed between x and y.


Is the upgrade worth it to the Vava UST from my BenQ HT2050A and Elite Cinegray 3D 120” screen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phineas

Thanks for the replies. Going to have to rethink jumping to a UST. I love the concept but not quite sure I have the right setup in the front for it at the moment: low ceiling and a media console that's a little too high. New technology, new tradeoffs.


----------



## USTGuy

Low ceiling and high media control definetely could create setup issues as this UST projector has no lens shift

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## avuman

Total noob who just recently bought the VAVA (it's shipping to me now). Two questions:

Is there an affordable UST projector screen I can purchase under $500? I can block out about 90% of the light in my media room.
I wanted to go for a 135" screen, but can the unit realistically handle that without making picture quality blurry? I've read around that 120" is the max size.
Appreciate any help!


----------



## USTGuy

avuman said:


> Total noob who just recently bought the VAVA (it's shipping to me now). Two questions:
> 
> Is there an affordable UST projector screen I can purchase under $500? I can block out about 90% of the light in my media room.
> I wanted to go for a 135" screen, but can the unit realistically handle that without making picture quality blurry? I've read around that 120" is the max size.
> Appreciate any help!


Get a Elite Screens Aeon screen. 100" for less than $400

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> Get a Elite Screens Aeon screen. 100" for less than $400
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


What about in my area? I need a 120” with the Vava 4K that I’m going to be getting. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Budala007 said:


> What about in my area? I need a 120” with the Vava 4K that I’m going to be getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check Elite Screens Aeon series 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> Check Elite Screens Aeon series
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


I did, but I see the CLR and CLR 2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Budala007 said:


> I did, but I see the CLR and CLR 2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CLR is a good choice. CLR2 is on backorder

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> CLR is a good choice. CLR2 is on backorder
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


But what’s the main difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Budala007 said:


> But what’s the main difference?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CRL2 is a new and improved version which is made with a special material supposed to render better black and white levels

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> CRL2 is a new and improved version which is made with a special material supposed to render better black and white levels
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


But I also read it’s a darker image?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Budala007 said:


> But I also read it’s a darker image?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not darker, bolder. Blacks are deeper while whites stay white

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## avuman

Any thoughts on whether to get a grey or white screen in an 80% light controlled room?


----------



## Budala007

I’m going to getting this projector soon and I’m wondering what speakers/sub option I should consider without too many cables or even if there’s a totally wireless option? I simply want to avoid running a lot of cables, A/V receivers and if possible soundbars. 

In the past I’ve used soundbars like JBL 2.1 with the powerful sub which I guess I can always stick to, but I wanted to see my options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

avuman said:


> Any thoughts on whether to get a grey or white screen in an 80% light controlled room?


If you get a UST screen it will be grey

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Budala007 said:


> I’m going to getting this projector soon and I’m wondering what speakers/sub option I should consider without too many cables or even if there’s a totally wireless option? I simply want to avoid running a lot of cables, A/V receivers and if possible soundbars.
> 
> In the past I’ve used soundbars like JBL 2.1 with the powerful sub which I guess I can always stick to, but I wanted to see my options.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





https://www.nakamichi-usa.com/



Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> https://www.nakamichi-usa.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


But that setup isn’t fully wireless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Budala007 said:


> But that setup isn’t fully wireless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not fully wireless no

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> Not fully wireless no
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


So I have a JBL 2.1 soundbar/sub. If I mount the soundbar on the wall all the hdmi cables for the DirecTV, Apple TV would be visible and would have to be ran in the floor to the projector correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Budala007 said:


> So I have a JBL 2.1 soundbar/sub. If I mount the soundbar on the wall all the hdmi cables for the DirecTV, Apple TV would be visible and would have to be ran in the floor to the projector correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess so. Not easy to make conclusions without being able to actually see the room setup. But I can tell you that if you want the best quality sound with Atmos and DTS X the Nakamichi is the best bet

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deaf-Forever

totally wireless will be a challenge and a compromise in performance me thinks.


----------



## USTGuy

Deaf-Forever said:


> totally wireless will be a challenge and a compromise in performance me thinks.


Big time. I don't even do wireless headphones LOL

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> Big time. I don't even do wireless headphones LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


If I plug in my JBL 2.1 soundbar into the hdmi arc of the Vava 4K, can I plug my Apple TV and Directv directly into the projector? I’m trying to figure out how to mount my soundbar and then conceal as much as the cables as possible. There’s Denny’s behind my drywall so I’m not able to fish anything down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Budala007 said:


> If I plug in my JBL 2.1 soundbar into the hdmi arc of the Vava 4K, can I plug my Apple TV and Directv directly into the projector? I’m trying to figure out how to mount my soundbar and then conceal as much as the cables as possible. There’s Denny’s behind my drywall so I’m not able to fish anything down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vava has 3 hdmi ports so I don't see a problem with that

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> Vava has 3 hdmi ports so I don't see a problem with that
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


In the Audio settings wouldn’t I have to change the source ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Budala007 said:


> In the Audio settings wouldn’t I have to change the source ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. HDMI 3 is for your soundbar. HDMI 1 and 2 for your other two devices. You will change to either hdmi 1 or 2 depending what device you want to use from the Source settings in Vava main menu

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> Yes. HDMI 3 is for your soundbar. HDMI 1 and 2 for your other two devices. You will change to either hdmi 1 or 2 depending what device you want to use
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


I’ll have to check out what most people do who have UST’s and soundbars mounted to the wall.....as far as the cables going down the wall, across the floor and up to the projector. I’m almost afraid the soundbar may be too low as I’m going from 110” to 120”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Finally paired my Vava with my brand new Grandview Dynamique screen after using a Optoma P1 for the last 2 months. I can honestly say that the Vava beats Optoma P1 in certain aspects, to my surprise 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Better blacks: Vava
Better contrast: Vava
Better colors: Vava
Better audio passthrough via ARC: Optoma P1 
Quieter fan: Optoma
Less heat-generating: Optoma P1
















Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> Better blacks: Vava
> Better contrast: Vava
> Better colors: Vava
> Better audio passthrough via ARC: Optoma P1
> Quieter fan: Optoma
> Less heat-generating: Optoma P1 P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


The UST seems awfully high to the ground . How big is your screen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Budala007 said:


> The UST seems awfully high to the ground . How big is your screen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only 90" but it's perfect for my bedroom. If I wanted a bigger image I would have to move the projector further back but the bed would be in the way

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

USTGuy said:


> Only 90" but it's perfect for my bedroom. If I wanted a bigger image I would have to move the projector further back but the bed would be in the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Would this be too high to project a 120” image? It’s 22” high.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Budala007 said:


> Would this be too high to project a 120” image? It’s 22” high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I have mine at 3” from the floor anything more and it's too high up


----------



## Budala007

klas said:


> Yes I have mine at 3” from the floor anything more and it's too high up


And how far back is yours? I was under the impression I had to position mine 13-14” according to what Vava told me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Budala007 said:


> And how far back is yours? I was under the impression I had to position mine 13-14” according to what Vava told me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 120” that's about right


----------



## Budala007

klas said:


> For 120” that's about right


Shoot so I need a shorter stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

Based on my picture should I go with a 112” or 120” screen? I have the hvac to the right. 112” would mean 1 foot away vs 120” at 2 feet away from the wall. 

Sit 14ft away. Ceiling is 7.5ft high. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Budala007 said:


> Would this be too high to project a 120” image? It’s 22” high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends on how high the wall you have is

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

Budala007 said:


> Based on my picture should I go with a 112” or 120” screen? I have the hvac to the right. 112” would mean 1 foot away vs 120” at 2 feet away from the wall.
> 
> Sit 14ft away. Ceiling is 7.5ft high.


You should be able to experiment by moving the PJ around - bring it a little further from the wall and a little lower. Your limitation would be the width of the wall between the wall and the beam.


----------



## Budala007

evnow said:


> You should be able to experiment by moving the PJ around - bring it a little further from the wall and a little lower. Your limitation would be the width of the wall between the wall and the beam.


Understood but then it’s all about the table stand then too. I’m once I find the correct projector height it will be near impossible to get a stand that exact same height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

I modified a cart which I have a picture somewhere in the original VAVA thread


----------



## USTGuy

I'm glad I'm not so picky when it comes to perfect image/screen alignment!
To me, as long as the picture falls within the screen perimeter I'm a happy camper [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

Has anyone found some options on a stand for the Vava 4K? I want to find something. Where the unit is secured vs out in the open. I’m worried that when we have get togethers in our basement rec room someone will bump into it etc....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

Budala007 said:


> Understood but then it’s all about the table stand then too. I’m once I find the correct projector height it will be near impossible to get a stand that exact same height.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you get an idea about the ideal height, you can get a stand that is lower. Ikea has some low stands. You can also try stores like wayfair that specialize in furniture. Are you planning to buy a screen or make one ? If you go DIY screen route, you can build one to your exact dimension needs.

I've this unit from Ikea (just $60) that is 14" high. I'm planning to use this once my UST PJ finally ships.









LACK TV unit, black-brown, 58 5/8x21 5/8x13 3/4" - IKEA


LACK TV unit, black-brown, 58 5/8x21 5/8x13 3/4". The opening at the back allows you to easily gather and organize all wires.




www.ikea.com





As to the unit being "secured", I don't see how that is possible, unless you build something DIY. UST needs the projector top to be open. So it needs to be kept on the stand, rather than inside a shelf. You can build something infront of it, to partially secure it if you go DIY. The other option is not to serve alcohol when you have gettogethers 

Ofcourse the more difficult part is, where to place the center channel. You would have to place it in the stand angled up - assuming you are not building a full fledged theatre with space behind the screen.


----------



## Budala007

evnow said:


> Once you get an idea about the ideal height, you can get a stand that is lower. Ikea has some low stands. You can also try stores like wayfair that specialize in furniture. Are you planning to buy a screen or make one ? If you go DIY screen route, you can build one to your exact dimension needs.
> 
> I've this unit from Ikea (just $60) that is 14" high. I'm planning to use this once my UST PJ finally ships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LACK TV unit, black-brown, 58 5/8x21 5/8x13 3/4" - IKEA
> 
> 
> LACK TV unit, black-brown, 58 5/8x21 5/8x13 3/4". The opening at the back allows you to easily gather and organize all wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ikea.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the unit being "secured", I don't see how that is possible, unless you build something DIY. UST needs the projector top to be open. So it needs to be kept on the stand, rather than inside a shelf. You can build something infront of it, to partially secure it if you go DIY. The other option is not to serve alcohol when you have gettogethers
> 
> Ofcourse the more difficult part is, where to place the center channel. You would have to place it in the stand angled up - assuming you are not building a full fledged theatre with space behind the screen.


That’s the same stand I was looking at. The only question is should I mount my soundbar on the wall under the screen or just put it on the lowest shelf on this stand. I have the JBL 5.1 Surround with a monster sounding sub. 

I’m thinking of going with a 120” Silver Ticket UST Screen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

Budala007 said:


> The only question is should I mount my soundbar on the wall under the screen or just put it on the lowest shelf on this stand.


Mounting will give you the best sound - assuming it does not come in the way of the projected light. You will have to experiment to see where to mount so that it doesn't obstruct the image. For best sound, the tweeter should be at ear height. So a few inches below the screen will be better than a few inches above the floor.


----------



## Budala007

evnow said:


> Mounting will give you the best sound - assuming it does not come in the way of the projected light. You will have to experiment to see where to mount so that it doesn't obstruct the image. For best sound, the tweeter should be at ear height. So a few inches below the screen will be better than a few inches above the floor.


This is true, I’m doing some experimenting before I make a final choice on a 120” screen. I’m torn whether or not to go with the Silver Ticket UST ST3-169120-UST Silver Ticket Products Thin Bezel, 120" Diagonal, 16:9 Cinema Format, 4K Ultra HD Ready, HDTV (6 Piece Fixed Frame) Projector Screen, Ultra Short Through Ambient Light Rejecting Material

Or the Elite Aeon CLR. 





Aeon CLR® Series | Short Throw Projector Screen - Elite Screens


The Aeon CLR® is an EDGE FREE® fixed frame ceiling light rejecting projector screen. Its StarBright CLR® material absorbs 95% of overhead lights to combat the washout effect of bright interior room lighting and is designed for use with ultra short throw projectors. An LED backlight kit is included.




m.elitescreens.com





I had a Silver Ticket 110” with my BenQ HT2050A and loved it. 

Vava sent me these pj measurements as well. 4K Projector Screen measurements











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

You should go with a different entertainment console. Especially with your low ceilings. 

Since its ideal to have your eyes at a third of the height of the screen. Measure it out. For most people it means you'll need a console under 12 inches. For you much less. Mine is sitting 3 inches off the floor with a 120 inch screen and it's perfect, but it could be moved up maybe 6 inches or so up without too much of a strain on the neck or eyes. It's 17.5 inches from the bottom of my projector to the screen. A 120" screen is ~59 inches tall. You'll likely have similar numbers but less for a 100" screen because the vertical offset gets smaller as you move the projector closer to the screen for a smaller image.


----------



## Budala007

Casey_Bryson said:


> You should go with a different entertainment console. Especially with your low ceilings.
> 
> Since its ideal to have your eyes at a third of the height of the screen. Measure it out. For most people it means you'll need a console under 12 inches. For you much less. Mine is sitting 3 inches off the floor with a 120 inch screen and it's perfect, but it could be moved up maybe 6 inches or so up without too much of a strain on the neck or eyes. It's 17.5 inches from the bottom of my projector to the screen. A 120" screen is ~59 inches tall. You'll likely have similar numbers but less for a 100" screen because the vertical offset gets smaller as you move the projector closer to the screen for a smaller image.


I don’t know or anywhere who would be able to sell such a low console like that though?

Here’s how I used to have i it with my HT2050A and 100” screen before.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

Casey_Bryson said:


> Since its ideal to have your eyes at a third of the height of the screen.


Yes - this is where the ideal screen height & ideal center speaker placement clash - you need the center speaker to be behind the screen.


Budala007 said:


> I don’t know or anywhere who would be able to sell such a low console like that though?
> 
> Here’s how I used to have i it with my HT2050A and 100” screen before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you have complete control of your screen / PJ placement. Just place the PJ on a monitor raiser off the floor. Looks like you don't need a front console for equipment either. Mount the center speaker. You will get a clean look.

If you want something more "classy" than a monitor raiser look for very low amp stands - like this very inexpensive monoprice one.





__





Monolith by Monoprice Amplifier/Component Stand - Monoprice.com


The Monolith™ Amplifier/Component Stand is a single shelf A/V stand for your home theater or entertainment system. Its satin finished shelf is sturdy and durable, while its open air design allow



www.monoprice.com


----------



## Budala007

evnow said:


> Yes - this is where the ideal screen height & ideal center speaker placement clash - you need the center speaker to be behind the screen.
> 
> Looks like you have complete control of your screen / PJ placement. Just place the PJ on a monitor raiser off the floor. Looks like you don't need a front console for equipment either. Mount the center speaker. You will get a clean look.
> 
> If you want something more "classy" than a monitor raiser look for very low amp stands - like this very inexpensive monoprice one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monolith by Monoprice Amplifier/Component Stand - Monoprice.com
> 
> 
> The Monolith™ Amplifier/Component Stand is a single shelf A/V stand for your home theater or entertainment system. Its satin finished shelf is sturdy and durable, while its open air design allow
> 
> 
> 
> www.monoprice.com


Thanks! I have a multi function room not just dedicated space. 

I have 2 things that I need to place on a stand on aside of the pj. My mini genie DirecTV and the Apple TV box. I also want to be able to conceal the cables for these boxes and on top of that if I walk mount my soundbar I’ll need to somehow conceal the hdmi and power cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

Budala007 said:


> Thanks! I have a multi function room not just dedicated space.
> 
> I have 2 things that I need to place on a stand on aside of the pj. My mini genie DirecTV and the Apple TV box. I also want to be able to conceal the cables for these boxes and on top of that if I walk mount my soundbar I’ll need to somehow conceal the hdmi and power cable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a wooden plank/board. You can get finished boards in Home Depot etc. Add 4 / 6 legs like the ones shown with the amp/stand. That should provide you enough space for the PJ and the couple of sources. You can add a decent BD player too. You would be placing all the components and the PJ at the same level.

The other option is to put the PJ on amp stand and add two identical stands on either side for components to make it look symmetrical.

Depending on how well you want to hide the cable to the sound bar - you can get a cable duct or go from inside the dry wall. It would be a very short run, anyway.


----------



## klas

Budala007 said:


> Has anyone found some options on a stand for the Vava 4K? I want to find something. Where the unit is secured vs out in the open. I’m worried that when we have get togethers in our basement rec room someone will bump into it etc....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I modified wire shelf to protect from kids.


----------



## Budala007

klas said:


> I modified wire shelf to protect from kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034520


Cool, just not sure I like the wheels though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

klas said:


> I modified wire shelf to protect from kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034520


I’m also looking at monitor stands, although it would work I’m REALLY looking for something with more class since I spend almost $3k on the Vava I don’t want to situate it on a $20-$30 stand....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

Budala007 said:


> I’m also looking at monitor stands, although it would work I’m REALLY looking for something with more class since I spend almost $3k on the Vava I don’t want to situate it on a $20-$30 stand....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


High end audio is your friend - if you want classy amp stands 





__





Audio Advisor, Inc.






www.audioadvisor.com


----------



## Budala007

evnow said:


> High end audio is your friend - if you want classy amp stands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio Advisor, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.audioadvisor.com


Shockingly those stands don’t look like anything better than the less expensive ones [emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Budala007 said:


> I’m also looking at monitor stands, although it would work I’m REALLY looking for something with more class since I spend almost $3k on the Vava I don’t want to situate it on a $20-$30 stand....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wheels are removable but occasionally I roll it away. I don't mind cheap solution since it's in a basement. I did look at monitor stands as well but didn't find anything suitable.


----------



## evnow

Budala007 said:


> Shockingly those stands don’t look like anything better than the less expensive ones [emoji102]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are supposed to give you good isolation - so, would be good for PJs as well  Anyway, amp stands & monitor raisers are your best bet for off the shelf solutions.

ps : reminds me of double blind tests where audiophiles couldn't tell the difference between an expensive amp and a Yamaha receiver.


----------



## Budala007

With a UST whet do most people do so they don’t have to keep realigning it? For example I make get togethers in my basement and people may bump into the stand that it sits on. I don’t want to place it in a drawer that slides out simply because it needs air circulating around it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

My favorite Vava display settings with Grandview DY3 screen, dark room:
Brightness 48
Contrast 45
Color 38
Sharpness 20
Tint 58
Color Temp Warm
Brighthess Standard

Amazing picture. Natural and balanced all the way!

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Budala007 said:


> With a UST whet do most people do so they don’t have to keep realigning it? For example I make get togethers in my basement and people may bump into the stand that it sits on. I don’t want to place it in a drawer that slides out simply because it needs air circulating around it.


Yes but it's not a big deal unless you have an obsession with even-ness


----------



## USTGuy

I only care that the whole image lands within the screen, that's all

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

Fengmi has an (expensive) telescopic table for UST PJ. It can telescope out to the right distance / height when in use - and get back to a resting place when not in use.









Fengmi Laser TV Telescopic Pan-Tilt-Zoom Platform Mini Smart TV Cabinet Extension PTZ Ultra-short Focus Projector Stand Retractable Table


Only US$484.99, buy best fengmi laser tv telescopic pan-tilt-zoom platform mini smart tv cabinet extension ptz ultra-short focus projector stand retractable table sale online store at wholesale price.




www.banggood.com





Good concept - will take time to get the price down.


----------



## USTGuy

evnow said:


> Fengmi has an (expensive) telescopic table for UST PJ. It can telescope out to the right distance / height when in use - and get back to a resting place when not in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fengmi Laser TV Telescopic Pan-Tilt-Zoom Platform Mini Smart TV Cabinet Extension PTZ Ultra-short Focus Projector Stand Retractable Table
> 
> 
> Only US$484.99, buy best fengmi laser tv telescopic pan-tilt-zoom platform mini smart tv cabinet extension ptz ultra-short focus projector stand retractable table sale online store at wholesale price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.banggood.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good concept - will take time to get the price down.


I'd like to see some practical use videos of this 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

Got my 120” Silver Ticket UST ALR screen and I’m trying to test out different height levels and angles so that I can buy the right table, but I’m just not having any luck to get the image to be square on every corner. I’m 2 ft away from the wall and I have 12 inches from the bottom of the screen to the UST. 

Almost ready to give up here to be honest as I rarely had these issues with a lamp based projector. 

I used to have a 110” screen with my BenW HT2050A, is it possible that 120” is just not the right way to go in this case? I can’t see 10 inches making this much of a difference, but with UST who knows...

Would I have better luck with a Optoma P2 by chance as far as getting it level to the screen corners? The P2 seems to have different ways of making sure this can happen from what I’m read even using like your smartphone. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

Has anyone tried to return their Vava. Their policy states that it can be returned if unused?









Return Policy


We allow order cancellations before the product is shipped. If the order is cancelled you will get a full refund. We cannot cancel orders in transit.




www.vava.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishLord82

I have a 12' long wall that is 10' high. I have two large LR speakers with a width of 13" each. I am planning to use a VividStorm Pro screen but am not sure whether to use 110" or 120" screen size. Need to find room for my equip. I have a Marantz 8802a prepro, cable box, Oppo 105 and latest Roku box. Do I put the Vava in front of the 13" equipment rack or put the rack first and then the Vava, possibly on a separate stand?


----------



## evnow

Budala007 said:


> Got my 120” Silver Ticket UST ALR screen and I’m trying to test out different height levels and angles so that I can buy the right table, but I’m just not having any luck to get the image to be square on every corner. I’m 2 ft away from the wall and I have 12 inches from the bottom of the screen to the UST.
> 
> Almost ready to give up here to be honest as I rarely had these issues with a lamp based projector.
> 
> I used to have a 110” screen with my BenW HT2050A, is it possible that 120” is just not the right way to go in this case? I can’t see 10 inches making this much of a difference, but with UST who knows...
> 
> Would I have better luck with a Optoma P2 by chance as far as getting it level to the screen corners? The P2 seems to have different ways of making sure this can happen from what I’m read even using like your smartphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks to me like a leveling issue. One thing you could do is to slightly increase the image size to fill the screen. Few mm on the black border would be not noticeable. I’m assuming you have already tried the key stone correction ...


----------



## Budala007

evnow said:


> Looks to me like a leveling issue. One thing you could do is to slightly increase the image size to fill the screen. Few mm on the black border would be not noticeable. I’m assuming you have already tried the key stone correction ...


Yes but downed keystone greatly impact pixel quality? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

Budala007 said:


> Yes but downed keystone greatly impact pixel quality?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes - thats why its best to handle geometry issues with leveling corrections. You can either adjust the legs of the PJ - or if you are going to use an AMP stand - you get additional adjustments.

BTW, you can use a laser level (or something similar) to figure out if its a PJ issue or just a floor/wall/screen issue.


----------



## klas

Budala007 said:


> Has anyone tried to return their Vava. Their policy states that it can be returned if unused?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Return Policy
> 
> 
> We allow order cancellations before the product is shipped. If the order is cancelled you will get a full refund. We cannot cancel orders in transit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vava.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have mine unused for about a year now. Can I return it?


----------



## Ricoflashback

evnow said:


> Yes - thats why its best to handle geometry issues with leveling corrections. You can either adjust the legs of the PJ - or if you are going to use an AMP stand - you get additional adjustments.
> 
> BTW, you can use a laser level (or something similar) to figure out if its a PJ issue or just a floor/wall/screen issue.


***Great suggestion on the AMP stand. That looks like a great way to have very fine screen adjustments.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Anybody try one of these Chinese screens? US $274.08 59% OFF|Ambient Light Rejecting ALR Thin Frame 80 90 100 120 133 inch Fixed Frame Projector Screen for Home theater Projection|Projection Screens| - AliExpress

Always potential issues when ordering from China and the vendor is important. In this case, Aliexpress has been around for a while. Looks like a lot of ALR screens are very pricey. That's o.k. - - IF (and a big if) the picture quality is that much better. Bang for buck is important, too. Any thoughts? Lastly - - how high is the table that you are using for a 120" screen and what is the measurement at the top of the screen on the projecting wall? I'm trying to get an idea of the height and width of wall needed for a 120" screen and then, on the side, my AVR equipment and speakers.


----------



## evnow

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Anybody try one of these Chinese screens? US $274.08 59% OFF|Ambient Light Rejecting ALR Thin Frame 80 90 100 120 133 inch Fixed Frame Projector Screen for Home theater Projection|Projection Screens| - AliExpress
> 
> Always potential issues when ordering from China and the vendor is important. In this case, Aliexpress has been around for a while. Looks like a lot of ALR screens are very pricey. That's o.k. - - IF (and a big if) the picture quality is that much better. Bang for buck is important, too. Any thoughts? Lastly - - how high is the table that you are using for a 120" screen and what is the measurement at the top of the screen on the projecting wall? I'm trying to get an idea of the height and width of wall needed for a 120" screen and then, on the side, my AVR equipment and speakers.


Interesting. This is what they say about UST.



> This ALR screen is suitable for short throw projector(focal length more than 1.5m), Medium and Long focus projector. If your projecotr is (Ultra) short throw projector(focal length less than 1.5m), please leave us the message, we will make a special surface material for you.


BTW, that price is for 84" - for 120" is about $400 w/ tax.


----------



## Ricoflashback

evnow said:


> Fengmi has an (expensive) telescopic table for UST PJ. It can telescope out to the right distance / height when in use - and get back to a resting place when not in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fengmi Laser TV Telescopic Pan-Tilt-Zoom Platform Mini Smart TV Cabinet Extension PTZ Ultra-short Focus Projector Stand Retractable Table
> 
> 
> Only US$484.99, buy best fengmi laser tv telescopic pan-tilt-zoom platform mini smart tv cabinet extension ptz ultra-short focus projector stand retractable table sale online store at wholesale price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.banggood.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good concept - will take time to get the price down.


***Yes - - nice concept but way overpriced.


----------



## Ricoflashback

evnow said:


> Interesting. This is what they say about UST.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that price is for 84" - for 120" is about $400 w/ tax.


***I'm making an assumption that most ALR screen material is somewhat the same and the visual differences aren't that great. I do not know if that is true but that's my initial thoughts. Plus - - if you buy a lower priced screen and anything happens to it or it just doesn't look as good over time - - you could always get a new one at a much reduced price. Getting it totally flat without any wrinkles seems to be the key in obtaining the best picture. While the HDR might not be any where near as good as an OLED or high end LCD - - I'd trade that off for a really large screen for sports and movies with sharp detail.


----------



## evnow

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I'm making an assumption that most ALR screen material is somewhat the same and the visual differences aren't that great.


Not sure about that. A lot of ALR screens specifically say not for UST. In the DIY screens forum the recommendation is to use flat gray rather than an ALR for UST.


----------



## Ricoflashback

evnow said:


> Not sure about that. A lot of ALR screens specifically say not for UST. In the DIY screens forum the recommendation is to use flat gray rather than an ALR for UST.


***I think you're right. Upon further review, what's confusing in looking for an optimal screen for a UST is that they say regular ambient light rejection screens are not good for UST's but some form of light rejection works better? The Aeon CLR (Starbright CLR) touts its ceiling light rejection. I suppose that also helps with window light during the day? 

Net-net - - I'm sure there have to be good, quality UST screen solutions that don't cost an arm & a leg. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***VAVA 4K Question - I know this is relative to the screen size you have but for a 100" image - - with the VAVA 4K projector on the table (measuring from the top of the table, bottom of the projector) - - how high is the image on the wall at the very top? I'm trying to determine (1) the height of the table to place the projector and (2) the distance from the very bottom of the projector sitting on the table to the highest vertical point of the screen image (and then add an inch or two depending on your fixed frame edge.)


----------



## evnow

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I think you're right. Upon further review, what's confusing in looking for an optimal screen for a UST is that they say regular ambient light rejection screens are not good for UST's but some form of light rejection works better? The Aeon CLR (Starbright CLR) touts its ceiling light rejection. I suppose that also helps with window light during the day?


What is important is the projection angle. For long throw projectors, screen has to just absorb light that comes from sharper angles but return the light that comes perpendicular to the screen. For UST its the other way - only light that comes from a sharp angle from below needs to be reflected and rest absorbed. So, the way the crystals are aligned on the screen etc are different.


----------



## USTGuy

UST screens reflect light from below and deflect light from above, unlike generic ALR screens.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

just ordered one from BUYDIG.com..aka Beach Camera....nice sale price....going to give this a trail run. They have a 45 day return policy that will allow me to see if it's a keeper.


----------



## klas

gene9p said:


> just ordered one from BUYDIG.com..aka Beach Camera....nice sale price....going to give this a trail run. They have a 45 day return policy that will allow me to see if it's a keeper.


That's regular price. Last BF they had nice price. I am hoping they will have it again.


----------



## gene9p

sale is over....I don't think prices are allowed here....back to regular price...


----------



## Ricoflashback

***How about this for an adjustable amp stand : 









VTI Amp Stand (Silver Cap, Silver Pole) BL404SSB-01, BL404SSC-01, BL404SSO-01


More on the VTI Amp Stand (Silver Cap, Silver Pole) BL404SSB-01, BL404SSC-01, BL404SSO-01 below. Call a VTI AV rack specialist at 1-800-807-1477.



www.standsandmounts.com





Also - anybody check out the new Hisense 4K UST - 100L5F? Comes with a 100” ALR screen. Android apps and new motion handling.


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***How about this for an adjustable amp stand :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTI Amp Stand (Silver Cap, Silver Pole) BL404SSB-01, BL404SSC-01, BL404SSO-01
> 
> 
> More on the VTI Amp Stand (Silver Cap, Silver Pole) BL404SSB-01, BL404SSC-01, BL404SSO-01 below. Call a VTI AV rack specialist at 1-800-807-1477.
> 
> 
> 
> www.standsandmounts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - anybody check out the new Hisense 4K UST - 100L5F? Comes with a 100” ALR screen. Android apps and new motion handling.


Hisense is not in the same budget range as Vava

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

USTGuy said:


> Hisense is not in the same budget range as Vava
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


***Yes, but if you are in the market for a 100" ALR screen - - that's included. Figure around a grand for a decent screen, IMHO. Of course, the VAVA 4K can provide a bigger screen dimension, as well. I'm interested to hear about the Hisense motion handling since the largest screen I can setup is 100".


----------



## gene9p

been messing around on my wall and using some speakers stands to hold the projector....I like what I'm seeing and hearing


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Yes, but if you are in the market for a 100" ALR screen - - that's included. Figure around a grand for a decent screen, IMHO. Of course, the VAVA 4K can provide a bigger screen dimension, as well. I'm interested to hear about the Hisense motion handling since the largest screen I can setup is 100".


I would personally be a little concerned with screen quality when it comes included in the deal.
I'd rather get a Grandview DY3 specifically suited for 4K UST laser projector.
But I see your point and I'm sure the Hisense will have a great appeal to folks who don't plan to go over 100" and just want to buy all in one 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

I tried these 3d glasses and it was pretty crappy...did I get the wrong ones? there are a few different models






Amazon.com: Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors - BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivitek, NEC, Sharp, ViewSonic & Endless Others!: Electronics


Amazon.com: Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors - BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivitek, NEC, Sharp, ViewSonic & Endless Others!: Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## USTGuy

gene9p said:


> I tried these 3d glasses and it was pretty crappy...did I get the wrong ones? there are a few different models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors - BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivitek, NEC, Sharp, ViewSonic & Endless Others!: Electronics
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors - BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivitek, NEC, Sharp, ViewSonic & Endless Others!: Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


I got these:





Amazon.com: Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors - BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivitek, NEC, Sharp, ViewSonic & Endless Others!: Electronics


Amazon.com: Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors - BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivitek, NEC, Sharp, ViewSonic & Endless Others!: Electronics



www.amazon.com





Only issue I have with 3D is that image doesn't sync flawlessly at first attempt sometimes

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

yup..same ones....


----------



## Ricoflashback

USTGuy said:


> I would personally be a little concerned with screen quality when it comes included in the deal.
> I'd rather get a Grandview DY3 specifically suited for 4K UST laser projector.
> But I see your point and I'm sure the Hisense will have a great appeal to folks who don't plan to go over 100" and just want to buy all in one
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


***Yes, definitely a "no go" for anyone wanting a screen size larger size that 100". The screen, itself, is an ALR screen that has been manufactured by Hisense and optimized for 4K/HDR & their laser projector. It's gotten great reviews on the looks and ease of putting it together plus the picture quality. I'd normally be weary of any "throw-in" but if there are any problems - - you only have one vendor to pursue. And, it's sold in the U.S. by companies like www.projectorscreen.com - - so it's nice to have a U.S. company to contact in case of problems. (Just like Vava!)


----------



## Ricoflashback

gene9p said:


> been messing around on my wall and using some speakers stands to hold the projector....I like what I'm seeing and hearing


***Wow, just a picture on your wall? Looks great! How's the motion for hockey? Imagine what an ALR screen could do with that picture. 

Size of screen you are displaying? Also - - any idea on the vertical offset (distance from the bottom of the projector to the bottom of the picture?) Really nice, vivid colors.


----------



## USTGuy

gene9p said:


> yup..same ones....


I get good 3D but the sync-in process at least for me can be a pain for the first several attempts. Just being honest. 
Optoma P1 has amazing 3D and blows Vava away in those regards 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

Hockey looks great..no motion issues what so ever.I am watching about 90 inches of display and I will measure the distance tonight.


Ricoflashback said:


> ***Wow, just a picture on your wall? Looks great! How's the motion for hockey? Imagine what an ALR screen could do with that picture.
> 
> Size of screen you are displaying? Also - - any idea on the vertical offset (distance from the bottom of the projector to the bottom of the picture?) Really nice, vivid colors.


Baseball and football are excellent as well. This is a killer projector for sporting events for sure.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***I thought this was an interesting comparison between a Hisense, Optima and Vava 4K projector (see exact models in review) - 






Compare Hisense 100L5F HDR 4K UHD Smart Laser DLP Projector vs Optoma Technology CinemaX P2 3000-Lumen XPR 4K UHD Ultra-Short Throw Laser DLP Home Theater Projector with Wi-Fi White vs VAVA VA-LT002 2500-Lumen Pixel-Shift 4K UHD Ultra-Short Throw Laser DLP Projector with Wi-Fi White


Compare Hisense 100L5F HDR 4K UHD Smart Laser DLP Projector vs Optoma Technology CinemaX P2 3000-Lumen XPR 4K UHD Ultra-Short Throw Laser DLP Home Theater Projector with Wi-Fi White vs VAVA VA-LT002 2500-Lumen Pixel-Shift 4K UHD Ultra-Short Throw Laser DLP Projector with Wi-Fi White



www.bhphotovideo.com





Outside of a lot of “not applicable” on the Hisense projector, the versatility in screen size favors the Vava and Optima. I did notice that the Hisense has a native 4K chip as opposed to pixel shift for the other projectors. I’m not sure how much of a difference that makes, PQ wise. I have some time before making any decision and look forward to more 4K laser projectors coming to the market. After looking at a lot of alternatives for a minimum 100” screen or bigger - I really think UST Laser Projectors give you the most bang for the buck and ease of installation.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Screen questions for the Vava 4K UST projector and other UST like models, which I assume would use the same type screen:

1. I know I should be looking for an ALR screen but there are many offerings out there. Any, real, discernible differences between the higher priced models and reasonably priced screens? And by reasonable, I mean $1K for a 100” fixed screen.

2. Ease of assembly. I think this is very important as well as the ease of hanging it on the wall. Does it keep its shape and uniformity?

3. Warranty applicable, at all, with these screens? Maintenance of the screen? (Dusting, cleaning?)


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Screen questions for the Vava 4K UST projector and other UST like models, which I assume would use the same type screen:
> 
> 1. I know I should be looking for an ALR screen but there are many offerings out there. Any, real, discernible differences between the higher priced models and reasonably priced screens? And by reasonable, I mean $1K for a 100” fixed screen.
> 
> 2. Ease of assembly. I think this is very important as well as the ease of hanging it on the wall. Does it keep its shape and uniformity?
> 
> 3. Warranty applicable, at all, with these screens? Maintenance of the screen? (Dusting, cleaning?)


Grandview Dynamique, specifically made for 4K UST projector. 95% ALR, 0 4 gain, reasonable price. Easy to assemble. 5 year warranty (don't quote me on that last one though).

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

USTGuy said:


> Grandview Dynamique, specifically made for 4K UST projector. 95% ALR, 0 4 gain, reasonable price. Easy to assemble. 5 year warranty (don't quote me on that last one though).
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


***Much thanks. Looks like a great screen! ProjectorScreen.com has it along with a great description. Looks really easy to assemble.









Grandview PE-L100DY3 Dynamique UST Ambient Light Rejecting Screen - 100"(49x87)-[16:9]- 0.4 Gain - Grandview GV-PE-L100DY3


Buy your Grandview GV-PE-L100DY3(R2) 100" projector screen from ProjectorScreen.com. This screen is Wall Mounted and Ultra Short Throw, ideal for home theaters, residential and other projection setups. Find expert support and the best deals anywhere online.




www.projectorscreen.com


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Much thanks. Looks like a great screen! ProjectorScreen.com has it along with a great description. Looks really easy to assemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandview PE-L100DY3 Dynamique UST Ambient Light Rejecting Screen - 100"(49x87)-[16:9]- 0.4 Gain - Grandview GV-PE-L100DY3
> 
> 
> Buy your Grandview GV-PE-L100DY3(R2) 100" projector screen from ProjectorScreen.com. This screen is Wall Mounted and Ultra Short Throw, ideal for home theaters, residential and other projection setups. Find expert support and the best deals anywhere online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com


It's far better than Elite Screens or XYSCREENS in that price range, it's also ISF certified which to me is a great added bonus for movie watching 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

USTGuy said:


> It's far better than Elite Screens or XYSCREENS in that price range, it's also ISF certified which to me is a great added bonus for movie watching
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


 "far better". Facts please. This is a science forum.


----------



## evnow

Casey_Bryson said:


> "far better". Facts please. This is a science forum.


Yes - I'd like to see some measurements published by a 3rd party / reviewer. Including that $200 ALR someone is selling on AliExpress.

Seems to me there is a ton of margin involved in these plus low volumes contributing to high prices.


----------



## klas

@USTGuy where is the 24Hz firmware that you mentioned?


----------



## Ricoflashback

evnow said:


> Yes - I'd like to see some measurements published by a 3rd party / reviewer. Including that $200 ALR someone is selling on AliExpress.
> 
> Seems to me there is a ton of margin involved in these plus low volumes contributing to high prices.


***I'm all for a great price but a I don't think there is great quality in a $200 China screen. If you look at the AliExpress site (and I've actually ordered from them - a rapid charger for my Huawei cell phone) they have a lot of cheap screens and then the better screens (like the XY Pet Crystal ALR) that are more in line with the Grandview price. I like buying from an American company even though the product might be sourced from China or overseas. I probably could have saved $200 by buying my Muzishare X7 KT88 Tube Amplifier if I bought from a China supplier but I ended up ordering through Amazon - - primarily for the speed of delivery (ten days) and peace of mind. 

I'm not saying you can't get a great deal on an ALR screen. But for the price - - I'd take the Grandview from an American company with the five year warranty. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## gene9p

so..who here is using a painted screen on wall and what did you use???


----------



## evnow

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I'm all for a great price but a I don't think there is great quality in a $200 China screen.


Most likely. But I want to see tests and numbers to make sure we are not buying expensive snake oil (all too common, unfortunately). May be that $200 screen is no better than the $50 gray screen or its 90% of the $1k screen. I want to see some measurements instead of assuming more expensive = better.


----------



## Ricoflashback

evnow said:


> Most likely. But I want to see tests and numbers to make sure we are not buying expensive snake oil (all too common, unfortunately). May be that $200 screen is no better than the $50 gray screen or its 90% of the $1k screen. I want to see some measurements instead of assuming more expensive = better.


***I don't know if there is a place to find a test - - especially involving UST Projectors. Here is an older AVS Forum reference on a ProjectorCentral article on ALR screens. I do not believe they take in account projectors like the Vava 4K or other UST projectors - so it's really not applicable to the newer UST offerings:





__





Ambient Light Rejection Screens (ALR Screens) Shoot-Out


Detailed comparison of eleven ambient light rejection screens



www.projectorcentral.com





Personally, I'm going to check with the folks at projectorscreen.com as they have a large showroom with multiple screen setups. Otherwise - - you're counting on folks opinion and experience - - which can be very good but not real subjective or a side to side comparison.


----------



## evnow

Ricoflashback said:


> Personally, I'm going to check with the folks at projectorscreen.com as they have a large showroom with multiple screen setups. Otherwise - - you're counting on folks opinion and experience - - which can be very good but not real subjective or a side to side comparison.


Be wary of retailers. Its difficult to give honest opinion / information if it hits the bottom line.

In general ALR for UST should do better than normal ALR. This is because the light comes from an unusual angle and screen specially created for UST could reject light from other directions better.


----------



## Ricoflashback

evnow said:


> Be wary of retailers. Its difficult to give honest opinion / information if it hits the bottom line.
> 
> In general ALR for UST should do better than normal ALR. This is because the light comes from an unusual angle and screen specially created for UST could reject light from other directions better.


***I understand your point but I can tell if someone is steering me in one direction or the other. If I end up buying from this company - - I'll listen to their comments/suggestions (product/screens on hand) and then research/verify as much as I can. As I said before - - there is NO study that is available on these ALR screens for UST right now. I'd love to see ProjectorCentral or some other company conduct a test, but I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## evnow

Ricoflashback said:


> As I said before - - there is NO study that is available on these ALR screens for UST right now.


Yes - there is no test available.

Hopefully @kraine can do a comparison test. But more likely will come from someone like HDTVTest (HDTVTest).


----------



## USTGuy

I'm so very impressed with overall PQ that I decided to sell my Optoma P1 and keep Vava. It was not an easy decision and I will surely miss the 3D quality offered by the P1, but ultimately the Vava got the nod. If I had 2 rooms I would have kept both.


Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I understand your point but I can tell if someone is steering me in one direction or the other. If I end up buying from this company - - I'll listen to their comments/suggestions (product/screens on hand) and then research/verify as much as I can. As I said before - - there is NO study that is available on these ALR screens for UST right now. I'd love to see ProjectorCentral or some other company conduct a test, but I don't think it's going to happen.


I trust my eyes

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

some owners here like the OPTOMA 100 inch screen for 549 from BESTBUY.com..seems to be a nice pairing with the VAVA.


----------



## Ricoflashback

gene9p said:


> some owners here like the OPTOMA 100 inch screen for 549 from BESTBUY.com..seems to be a nice pairing with the VAVA.


***Yes - nice write up here - https://www.bestbuy.com/site/optoma...zo8xK-Ebe3uQrMwkopxoCKagQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

I suspect that the fabric can't be that much different for ALR screens. It's not the Arby's Secret Sauce. Just kidding. The pictures look great from the buyer's post on the Best Buy site. The frame, itself, looks a little larger and not as sleek (or easy to put together from appearances) than the Grandview PE-L100DY3(R2) Dynamique UST screen. I also like the middle support with the Grandview. Lots of options and this is a good one. Thx for your post.


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Yes - nice write up here - https://www.bestbuy.com/site/optoma...zo8xK-Ebe3uQrMwkopxoCKagQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> I suspect that the fabric can't be that much different for ALR screens. It's not the Arby's Secret Sauce. Just kidding. The pictures look great from the buyer's post on the Best Buy site. The frame, itself, looks a little larger and not as sleek (or easy to put together from appearances) than the Grandview PE-L100DY3(R2) Dynamique UST screen. I also like the middle support with the Grandview. Lots of options and this is a good one. Thx for your post.


I'd be suspicious of any ALR at that low a price

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

USTGuy said:


> I'd be suspicious of any ALR at that low a price
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


***I think the screen is a definite improvement over a non ALR screen but past the fabric - - how well it holds up, how well it keeps its shape and how easy it is to hang is really important, IMHO. Any warranty is a plus.


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I think the screen is a definite improvement over a non ALR screen but past the fabric - - how well it holds up, how well it keeps its shape and how easy it is to hang is really important, IMHO. Any warranty is a plus.


Quality control is also important. You don't want marks or stains of any sort of this type of screen material. I'd rather spend a few extra bucks and go with Grandview Dynamique 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

USTGuy said:


> Quality control is also important. You don't want marks or stains of any sort of this type of screen material. I'd rather spend a few extra bucks and go with Grandview Dynamique
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


I don't think Optoma will sell a screen that doesn't atleast meet the basic quality. With best buy selling this - I expect about 100% margin for BB and something similar for Optoma. No wonder we see ALR screens on Ali for ~$100.

But the problem is in finding out which Ali sellers are genuine ...


----------



## USTGuy

evnow said:


> I don't think Optoma will sell a screen that doesn't atleast meet the basic quality. With best buy selling this - I expect about 100% margin for BB and something similar for Optoma. No wonder we see ALR screens on Ali for ~$100.
> 
> But the problem is in finding out which Ali sellers are genuine ...


In the Optoma P1 thread someone tested the Optoma screen and was very disappointed. He did add that maybe what happened to him was an isolated case of defective screen, but I wouldn't take any chances

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

USTGuy said:


> In the Optoma P1 thread someone tested the Optoma screen and was very disappointed. He did add that maybe what happened to him was an isolated case of defective screen, but I wouldn't take any chances
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


You aren't taking a big chance if you can return easily !

You are taking a big chance if you order from AliExpress (or worse Banggood).


----------



## USTGuy

evnow said:


> You aren't taking a big chance if you can return easily !
> 
> You are taking a big chance if you order from AliExpress (or worse Banggood).


True. Best Buy and Amazon have great return policy. I just wouldn't get that screen. Grandview is my first and only choice. 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

3D is the only frustrating feature for me on this projector [emoji35]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

@USTGuy 24Hz firmware?


----------



## evnow

Budala007 said:


> With a UST whet do most people do so they don’t have to keep realigning it? For example I make get togethers in my basement and people may bump into the stand that it sits on. I don’t want to place it in a drawer that slides out simply because it needs air circulating around it.


Here is a thought. Keep the projector inside the coffee table. Open up the table when you need to use the projector. This should give plenty of circulation ...



https://smile.amazon.com/YAHEETECH-Compartment-Storage-Reception-Minimalist/dp/B08J2T5YHB/ref=zg_bs_3733631_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=ARQW0S1XGRPCBYVBN4PG


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> @USTGuy 24Hz firmware?


Not sure if latest firmware added 24Hz but now every time a native 24Hz source plays the projector will have a pop-up sign in the upper corner stating 24Hz

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

***I got to thinking about this with all the new UST projectors coming out these days. Instead of a 30 watt sound system (or whatever touted power) why not focus on including a quality center speaker for dialogue for movies and sports? Most HT buyers will have their own, separate sound system or they will use a soundbar or a phantom center. This would really simplify the cabinet/TV stand decision and make it much easier to integrate into your setup.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***The Aeon CLR Starbright (Elite Screens) also looks like a great choice - 









Elite Screens® AEON Ceiling Light Rejecting Series, EDGE FREE® Ambient Light Rejecting Fixed Frame Projection Screen


The Aeon CLR® is an EDGE FREE® fixed frame ceiling light rejecting projector screen. Its StarBright CLR® material absorbs 95% of overhead lights to combat the washout effect of bright interior room lighting and is designed for use with ultra short throw projectors. An LED backlight kit is included.



shop.elitescreens.com





And, the new Aeon CLR 2 series that cost even less AND is ISF certified, as well. (Albeit in a funky 103" size, only.) 









[Elite Screens] Aeon CLR® 2 Series


Description The Aeon CLR® 2 is an EDGE FREE® ceiling and ambient light rejecting (ALR/CLR®) projection screen. It specializes in negating the washout effect caused by overhead and other off-axis light sources. This technology allows the CLR® 2 material to display true image brightness, color...




shop.elitescreens.com


----------



## klas

USTGuy said:


> Not sure if latest firmware added 24Hz but now every time a native 24Hz source plays the projector will have a pop-up sign in the upper corner stating 24Hz
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


I see that popup only when I boot the Shield it says 60 Hz. What source are you using? Also what firmware do yo have?


----------



## gene9p

thinking about trying this paint









Projection / Projector Screen Paint - Ultra Short Throw with Ambient Light Rejection - QUART - Paint on Screen POS-Q00USTALR


#POS-Q00USTALR - Projection / Projector Screen Paint - Ultra Short Throw with Ambient Light Rejection - QUART




www.projectorscreen.com


----------



## USTGuy

Kept going back and forth comparing Vava to Optoma P1 on the same Grandview screen and despite what the numbers might suggest on paper, Vava gives me a better overall picture. Before getting the screen I was sure that Optoma P1 would have blown Vava away once paired with a ALR UST screen, but shockingly, the Vava beats the P1 with this screen.
I sold the P1 as a result.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> I see that popup only when I boot the Shield it says 60 Hz. What source are you using? Also what firmware do yo have?


I'm nowhere near my Vava but I'll check the fw number later today.
I get the 24Hz pop up on any content in native 24Hz that I play either from my Shield TV Pro or from my LG UHD player. You need to set your player to output 24Hz first.
I don't know how to test 24Hz but to me it looks like Vava is now playing in 24Hz when it detects 24Hz sources

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

***This might sound like a dumb question, but I'll ask it anyway. I'm sure there is a minimum distance from the wall to where your VAVA 4K projector is located (stand or cabinet) to fit your screen size. Example: 11" from the wall (minimum) to fit a 100" screen. Say you want to move the projector 15" from the wall. Can you just adjust the lens to compensate for that distance? Thx - Rico.


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***This might sound like a dumb question, but I'll ask it anyway. I'm sure there is a minimum distance from the wall to where your VAVA 4K projector is located (stand or cabinet) to fit your screen size. Example: 11" from the wall (minimum) to fit a 100" screen. Say you want to move the projector 15" from the wall. Can you just adjust the lens to compensate for that distance? Thx - Rico.


No lens adjustment unfortunately 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

USTGuy said:


> No lens adjustment unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


***So you have to physically pick up and move the UST projector to adjust to the size of your screen?


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***So you have to physically pick up and move the UST projector to adjust to the size of your screen?


Always. Lower + further from wall for larger screen, higher + closer to wall for smaller screen

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

gene9p said:


> thinking about trying this paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projection / Projector Screen Paint - Ultra Short Throw with Ambient Light Rejection - QUART - Paint on Screen POS-Q00USTALR
> 
> 
> #POS-Q00USTALR - Projection / Projector Screen Paint - Ultra Short Throw with Ambient Light Rejection - QUART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com


Hmmm - you can either spray or roll ? First check with the experts in DIY screens sub-forum. I did a quick search and didn't find anything.


----------



## USTGuy

I decided to turn CEC off. I like the idea that when I turn projector on/off my Onkyo receiver and Shield TV do the same, but I noticed that with CEC off I get less glitchy audio passthrough and also less random audio sync issues. Not a big deal but worth mentioning.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

USTGuy said:


> I decided to turn CEC off. I like the idea that when I turn projector on/off my Onkyo receiver and Shield TV do the same, but I noticed that with CEC off I get less glitchy audio passthrough and also less random audio sync issues. Not a big deal but worth mentioning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


What do you use for remote ? One reason I'm using CEC is to get volume control of the receiver using the PJ remote.


----------



## klas

USTGuy said:


> I'm nowhere near my Vava but I'll check the fw number later today.
> I get the 24Hz pop up on any content in native 24Hz that I play either from my Shield TV Pro or from my LG UHD player. You need to set your player to output 24Hz first.
> I don't know how to test 24Hz but to me it looks like Vava is now playing in 24Hz when it detects 24Hz sources
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


I see what you mean there is 24hz 4k selection in Shield. UI is however gets very choppy with navigation


----------



## Casey_Bryson

klas said:


> I see what you mean there is 24hz 4k selection in Shield. UI is however gets very choppy with navigation


Same thing happens in Windows when you output 24hz. With a PC you can get around it with MadVR which will switch to 24hz during a Movie and then once its not playing will switch back to the OS resolution and refresh rate.


----------



## USTGuy

evnow said:


> What do you use for remote ? One reason I'm using CEC is to get volume control of the receiver using the PJ remote.


I use Vava remote most of the time

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> I see what you mean there is 24hz 4k selection in Shield. UI is however gets very choppy with navigation


Not on mine, buy I need to add that I have Refresh Rate app installed on my Shield

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Casey_Bryson said:


> Same thing happens in Windows when you output 24hz. With a PC you can get around it with MadVR which will switch to 24hz during a Movie and then once its not playing will switch back to the OS resolution and refresh rate.


You can achieve the same on Shield TV by installing and activating Refresh Rate app

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Bottom line is: Vava now plays in 24Hz.
Just wish they improved 3D! [emoji35]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## GregK

USTGuy said:


> Bottom line is: Vava now plays in 24Hz.
> Just wish they improved 3D! [emoji35]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Are there issues with the 3-D performance?


----------



## USTGuy

GregK said:


> Are there issues with the 3-D performance?


Just kind of flat. Almost like watching 2D with 3D glasses on. Very uneventful [emoji42]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## avuman

Just received my unit yesterday. What are the best calibration settings you guys are using?

I'm currently using these ones: VAVA 4K UHD Laser TV Review- Calibration 2 - Projector Reviews


----------



## USTGuy

avuman said:


> Just received my unit yesterday. What are the best calibration settings you guys are using?
> 
> I'm currently using these ones: VAVA 4K UHD Laser TV Review- Calibration 2 - Projector Reviews


Brighthess 48
Contrast 45
Sharpness 20
Color 38
Tint 58
Color Temperature Warm

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

USTGuy said:


> Not sure if latest firmware added 24Hz but now every time a native 24Hz source plays the projector will have a pop-up sign in the upper corner stating 24Hz
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


***I've been reading your posts on both the Optoma P1 and the VAVA 4K projector with great interest. Also - - I researched the Grandview Dynamique DY3(R2) screen and have been comparing it to the Aeon CLR screen(s). The DY3 appears to have less gain although I'm not sure that means as much with a UST Projector. The Grandview also claims that it handles 4K material better due to its Micron-Scale Light Grid Structure.

I've been considering the Hisense 100L5F (it also comes with an ALR screen although I'm not sure what the quality is and maybe they'll just offer the projector in the future instead of the bundle price.) It uses a single, blue light laser. To address 24 fps and judder, it has what they call MEMC (Motion Estimation / Motion Compensation) which is supposed to be 10x faster than motion for the Hisense OLED models. It also has HDR10 and HLG decoding.

One of the benefits of the Hisense projector over the Optoma & VAVA 4K is the Android TV capability. The remote and interface look just like the Sony remote and navigation screen. I'm not a gamer so input lag isn't of importance to me. Primarily sports, movies and news. Price wise - - it seems like the VAVA 4K has the lowest price. If you factor in a grand or so for the Hisense ALR screen - - it's also less costly than the Optoma. I'm still sorting out my options and perhaps there will be even more UST Projectors to choose from in the next six months or so.


----------



## gene9p

the Optoma screen just jumped up to 699 from 549..so much for hoping for another 449 sale..lol

3d is working well now on my VAVAK..Avatar3D disc looked really good and so did the Guardians of the Glaxy 3D disc. Still using my wall..no screen. Also watched part of Spiderman into the Spiderverse in 4K....now THAT Is demo material..wow..gotta take a few screen shots tonight.


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I've been reading your posts on both the Optoma P1 and the VAVA 4K projector with great interest. Also - - I researched the Grandview Dynamique DY3(R2) screen and have been comparing it to the Aeon CLR screen(s). The DY3 appears to have less gain although I'm not sure that means as much with a UST Projector. The Grandview also claims that it handles 4K material better due to its Micron-Scale Light Grid Structure.
> 
> I've been considering the Hisense 100L5F (it also comes with an ALR screen although I'm not sure what the quality is and maybe they'll just offer the projector in the future instead of the bundle price.) It uses a single, blue light laser. To address 24 fps and judder, it has what they call MEMC (Motion Estimation / Motion Compensation) which is supposed to be 10x faster than motion for the Hisense OLED models. It also has HDR10 and HLG decoding.
> 
> One of the benefits of the Hisense projector over the Optoma & VAVA 4K is the Android TV capability. The remote and interface look just like the Sony remote and navigation screen. I'm not a gamer so input lag isn't of importance to me. Primarily sports, movies and news. Price wise - - it seems like the VAVA 4K has the lowest price. If you factor in a grand or so for the Hisense ALR screen - - it's also less costly than the Optoma. I'm still sorting out my options and perhaps there will be even more UST Projectors to choose from in the next six months or so.


I'd rather go with Vava and invest on a Grandview Dynamique screen

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

gene9p said:


> the Optoma screen just jumped up to 699 from 549..so much for hoping for another 449 sale..lol
> 
> 3d is working well now on my VAVAK..Avatar3D disc looked really good and so did the Guardians of the Glaxy 3D disc. Still using my wall..no screen. Also watched part of Spiderman into the Spiderverse in 4K....now THAT Is demo material..wow..gotta take a few screen shots tonight.


Does 3D syncs in right away every time? With mine sometimes I have to go in, out, and back in 3D to sync in perfect 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

USTGuy said:


> I'd rather go with Vava and invest on a Grandview Dynamique screen
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


***I like the Grandview Dynamique screen but if Hisense unbundles their 100L5F, then that would make it an easy decision. I think the Hisense UST has as many benefits and picture clarity as the VAVA 4K plus it's Android TV - which is an easier interface and access to apps, IMHO. I'm also interested in reading about their MEMC motion handling - - especially for 24 fps. I don't think you can go wrong with either projector. I wonder if VAVA will release an upgraded model within the next year or so.


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I like the Grandview Dynamique screen but if Hisense unbundles their 100L5F, then that would make it an easy decision. I think the Hisense UST has as many benefits and picture clarity as the VAVA 4K plus it's Android TV - which is an easier interface and access to apps, IMHO. I'm also interested in reading about their MEMC motion handling - - especially for 24 fps. I don't think you can go wrong with either projector. I wonder if VAVA will release an upgraded model within the next year or so.


I see your point of view but to me things like built-in Android TV, MEMC motion handling, are all irrelevant. I was sure that once I compared the highly praised P1 to the Vava on my new screen, that P1 would have stayed and Vava would have been sent back, and look what happened instead? I go more by personal first hand experience than by specs on paper. Android TV? I run everything from my Nvidia Shield TV pro. 
Motion-handling? 24fps looks great on Vava (no stuttering, jerking, frame skipping whatsoever).
I'm not trying to be a Vava fanboy and there are features on the P1 that I will miss still

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## avuman

Any simple hacks for lowering the image placement on the projection? My media console is about 2 inches too high to make the image perfectly fit my screen.


----------



## evnow

avuman said:


> Any simple hacks for lowering the image placement on the projection? My media console is about 2 inches too high to make the image perfectly fit my screen.


You have to lower the projector or raise the screen. No other options.

If the media console has legs, you can hack off 2 inches ... or you may have to get a new console if you can't raise your screen.


----------



## imagic

Prime Day Special from VAVA: Save $600 on VAVA 4K Laser UST Projector - Prime Day Special


----------



## gene9p

went back in time to try an old faithful paint..Misty Evening Silver....took down my old pull down screen..two quick coats..and it looks great. Still has reflections but....


----------



## gene9p

I see it's on sale tomorrow..Prime Day Special for less than I paid..Hopefully Buydig/Beach Camera will match so I can keep the one I have. I have a 45 day return window and tomorrow will be day 23 that I have it.


----------



## dil8ed

Looking to pick up the Vava. Also want to pick up a 120" screen. Seems the Grandview Dynamique and Elite Aeon CLR are the screens most recommended here. Can anyone recommend reputable online stores with good pricing for those two? Please PM if price talk isn't allowed. Much appreciated.


----------



## klas

Mark Henninger said:


> Prime Day Special from VAVA: Save $600 on VAVA 4K Laser UST Projector - Prime Day Special


That's what I paid last BF. Not bad but wish it would have dropped below 2k by now.


----------



## Alex Raposo

Man....this or an epson 5050?


----------



## gene9p

great sale on amazon and I believe return is not until Jan 31st due to Holiday season according to their website. Lots of time to give it a try.


----------



## Atlanta_EQ

gene9p said:


> went back in time to try an old faithful paint..Misty Evening Silver....


Looks great! I think I’m going to try this before laying out for a screen. Did you use the Essentials or Premium paint? Flat or eggshell? Thanks!


----------



## gene9p

I used the Glidden Premium ..Flat... a quart was plenty with some left over. Cost 10 bucks and was ready in 5 minutes at Home Depot. I used a thin roller and Frog tape.


----------



## evnow

Atlanta_EQ said:


> Looks great! I think I’m going to try this before laying out for a screen. Did you use the Essentials or Premium paint? Flat or eggshell? Thanks!


This is what @MississippiMan suggested in the DIY screen thread.









UST screen - Paint on an old DIY white screen ?


I built a DIY white screen (~120" diagonal) using blackout cloth some 15 (!) years ago - thanks to help on this forum. Its stretched and stapled to a 3x1 and frame hung on a wall. I tried shining a torch from where UST would sit and saw no waves, creases or bends. I've been using it with various...




www.avsforum.com





Ofcourse - its best to spray.



> Being a UST, you can still put up a mid-toned Neutral Grey (N7) and that will help mitigate modest ambient light issues as well as improve Black Level rendition....something that is needed since the Fengmi only sports a 3000:1 Contrast ratio
> 
> However the choice of the paint you use can be critically important. I suggest PPG Diamond Pure White Flat.


----------



## Atlanta_EQ

gene9p said:


> I used the Glidden Premium ..Flat... a quart was plenty with some left over. Cost 10 bucks and was ready in 5 minutes at Home Depot. I used a thin roller and Frog tape.





evnow said:


> This is what @MississippiMan suggested in the DIY screen thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UST screen - Paint on an old DIY white screen ?
> 
> 
> I built a DIY white screen (~120" diagonal) using blackout cloth some 15 (!) years ago - thanks to help on this forum. Its stretched and stapled to a 3x1 and frame hung on a wall. I tried shining a torch from where UST would sit and saw no waves, creases or bends. I've been using it with various...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse - its best to spray.


Thanks!


----------



## Atlanta_EQ

Well, I bought the paint today. Also, the projector came a day early.

I set up the projector on the existing (yellow) wall just to see what it would look like. Good thing I did. Picture quality is great but WAVY. This wall isn’t nearly flat enough for this plan. Time to go screen shopping.

Look at the top, about 1/4 across from the right side. That’s because of my wall right? Nothing I can do about that but get a screen?


----------



## klas

You can surely make your wall perfectly flat if you are up to this challenge or save yourself from a hassle and get a fixed screen.


----------



## Ricoflashback

dil8ed said:


> Looking to pick up the Vava. Also want to pick up a 120" screen. Seems the Grandview Dynamique and Elite Aeon CLR are the screens most recommended here. Can anyone recommend reputable online stores with good pricing for those two? Please PM if price talk isn't allowed. Much appreciated.


***Thanks to a couple posters here on the AVS Forum, when I pick up my UST, I'll look at the Grandview Dynamique screen. You probably can't go wrong with the Elite Aeon CLR, as well. The folks I've talked with at projectorscreen.com have always been helpful.

https://www.projectorscreen.com/grandview-pe-l120dy3-r2-dynamique-ust-ambient-light-rejecting-screen-120-58-8x104-6-16-9-0-6-gain.html 

And truthful. I asked them about the ALR screen included with the new Hisense 100L5F and how it compared to the Grandview Dynamique and they flat out told me that it's a cheaper, lighter screen. I didn't feel like they had "a dog in the fight" or were trying to upsell me. They gave me their opinion based on side by side experience in their large showroom. (Geez, where can you find that these days?) Another good website is

B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders

although I couldn't find the Dynamique model listed there.


----------



## Ricoflashback

klas said:


> You can surely make your wall perfectly flat if you are up to this challenge or save yourself from a hassle and get a fixed screen.


***If cost is an issue (when isn't it? :>) - there are less expensive screens under a grand (I'm thinking the Optoma screen at Best Buy, DIY (Carl's Place) or even some of the cheaper Chinese screens. That has to be better than a plain wall no matter what paint you use.


----------



## klas

Ricoflashback said:


> ***If cost is an issue (when isn't it? :>) - there are less expensive screens under a grand (I'm thinking the Optoma screen at Best Buy, DIY (Carl's Place) or even some of the cheaper Chinese screens. That has to be better than a plain wall no matter what paint you use.


I bought plain white 125" screen on Amazon for under $200 and it's perfectly fine. Sure it's not ALR but I don't need it.


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> I bought plain white 125" screen on Amazon for under $200 and it's perfectly fine. Sure it's not ALR but I don't need it.


I had the same type of screen, white matte 1.1 gain, and as long as I kept the room totally dark the image was good. But even then, when I went with Grandview Dynamique screen, it really did make a huge difference. To me it was worth the extra bucks.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Thanks to a couple posters here on the AVS Forum, when I pick up my UST, I'll look at the Grandview Dynamique screen. You probably can't go wrong with the Elite Aeon CLR, as well. The folks I've talked with at projectorscreen.com have always been helpful.
> 
> https://www.projectorscreen.com/grandview-pe-l120dy3-r2-dynamique-ust-ambient-light-rejecting-screen-120-58-8x104-6-16-9-0-6-gain.html
> 
> And truthful. I asked them about the ALR screen included with the new Hisense 100L5F and how it compared to the Grandview Dynamique and they flat out told me that it's a cheaper, lighter screen. I didn't feel like they had "a dog in the fight" or were trying to upsell me. They gave me their opinion based on side by side experience in their large showroom. (Geez, where can you find that these days?) Another good website is
> 
> B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders
> 
> although I couldn't find the Dynamique model listed there.


Really glad I listen to Projector Screen advise and bought the Grandview Dynamique screen 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> You can surely make your wall perfectly flat if you are up to this challenge or save yourself from a hassle and get a fixed screen.


Screen!!!! [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

USTGuy said:


> I had the same type of screen, white matte 1.1 gain, and as long as I kept the room totally dark the image was good. But even then, when I went with Grandview Dynamique screen, it really did make a huge difference. To me it was worth the extra bucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


***One of the things I learned in the projector world is that a good screen makes a lot of difference. I still had fun with my 100" cheapo screen via Amazon Prime (a FAVI Motorized Screen for $164.00) with my BenQ W1080ST projector but with the advent of 4K UST Projectors - - I'll spend the $$$ for the nicest screen I can reasonably afford. I figure with a fixed screen, it should last a long time. I'm planning on five years for the projector before I get the itch to buy a newer model.


----------



## USTGuy

Ricoflashback said:


> ***One of the things I learned in the projector world is that a good screen makes a lot of difference. I still had fun with my 100" cheapo screen via Amazon Prime (a FAVI Motorized Screen for $164.00) with my BenQ W1080ST projector but with the advent of 4K UST Projectors - - I'll spend the $$$ for the nicest screen I can reasonably afford. I figure with a fixed screen, it should last a long time. I'm planning on five years for the projector before I get the itch to buy a newer model.


Grandview has the best prices for the type of screen material you get

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

Received my VAVA yesterday and thought I would post some first impressions. Note this is my first projector and I am not an expert reviewer by any means. I am used to watching an 82" Samsung LED.

I set it up temporarily projecting 110" image on a green/gray painted wall. When I first turned it on all the menus were in Chinese. I called customer service and got right through to a tech who helped me through most of the setup. The electronic focus was difficult (for me) to get perfect from the test screen. Any tips here are appreciated.

The fan was quiet and and I was only bothered by it a few short times when it went to full power and the room volume was low. During those times, it sounded like a desktop computer fan when the CPU is taxed.

The high brightness mode seemed to be a negligible difference over standard and shifts the colors slightly so I left it on standard.

The image looked pretty good in the late afternoon and really came alive once the room was completely dark. The speakers sounded surprisingly good, better than a lot of soundbars I have heard.

I watched some scenes from TRON (bluray) to gauge the black levels and was really surprised how deep they were. I took these with my iphone so they are a bit grainy. Here is a short clip









IMG_5745.mov







drive.google.com





Then, I went to Disney+ to stream some 4K HDR.

HDR movies had good colors and contrast, but at times, the colors seemed muted and the brightness was always lower than with non HDR content. Turning off HDR in the menu for some reason made the image very washed out and unwatchable. Here is a scene from Captain America Civil War. Look how muted iron man's suit looks. Spidey then looks oversaturated. Also notice the green ghosting around captain america in the action scene. I didn't see this when viewing the clip, maybe this is the rainbow effect? I need to do more testing, but I find myself wanting more brightness for HDR content. Maybe a good screen with solve this.









IMG_5722.mov







drive.google.com





Then I watched some cable TV. Most shows looked good, but I found myself tweaking the colors a lot, show to show, to get good skin tones. I hope to find settings that work universally so I don't have to keep playing with the settings for different content.

The image settings are basic and user friendly, but leave you wanting more detailed options. None of them seemed to made a huge difference in the image, very minor tweaks.

The only issue thus far was playing content with my bluray player. The video and audio were out of sync and there is no correction in the menus. I didn't have this problem when using it with my TV so not sure what is going on there. I'll try my 4K player tonight and see if it has the same issue.

Does anyone know what the return period is for recent buys off amazon?


----------



## klas

You can check your return window in your order. It will be until end of January 2021


----------



## gene9p

*The eagles live from the forum blu ray* 


the cd's sound really good but the blu ray is fantastic. watching on my VAVA UST and using the lpcm track is really rocking. Took same daytime photos but will revisit tonight when I get back home....


----------



## USTGuy

Finally got 3D to look decent with some minor picture adjustments 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## GregK

USTGuy said:


> Finally got 3D to look decent with some minor picture adjustments
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk



That's good to hear as this model so far has had mixed reviews on its 3-D performance.

What type of picture adjustments did you do?


----------



## Atlanta_EQ

Ugg. Back to the drawing board (a bit, at least).
Screen arrived today. This wall has a mini-split A/C that I can’t move. That limited how high I could put the screen. That doesn’t align with the height of my media cabinet that the projector is on.










To max out the screen I’m going to have to get the projector lower. Changing furniture is isn‘t something my wife is excited about.


----------



## Bill97Z

What size screen is that?

You are going to need a console that is really low and may be difficult to find. Also, to get an image that big the projector will need to be pulled out from the wall some and you may not be able to fit your sound bar in front of it.



Atlanta_EQ said:


> Ugg. Back to the drawing board (a bit, at least).
> Screen arrived today. This wall has a mini-split A/C that I can’t move. That limited how high I could put the screen. That doesn’t align with the height of my media cabinet that the projector is on.
> 
> View attachment 3048776
> 
> 
> To max out the screen I’m going to have to get the projector lower. Changing furniture is isn‘t something my wife is excited about.


----------



## Atlanta_EQ

Bill97Z said:


> What size screen is that?
> 
> You are going to need a console that is really low and may be difficult to find. Also, to get an image that big the projector will need to be pulled out from the wall some and you may not be able to fit your sound bar in front of it.


It‘s 100”. According to the calculator I can do it with a 15.5“ console (which does exist, just have to find one the wife likes). I bought a mount for the sound bar, so I can do whatever I have to with that if I can just get the screen/projector setup right.


----------



## USTGuy

Atlanta_EQ said:


> Ugg. Back to the drawing board (a bit, at least).
> Screen arrived today. This wall has a mini-split A/C that I can’t move. That limited how high I could put the screen. That doesn’t align with the height of my media cabinet that the projector is on.
> 
> View attachment 3048776
> 
> 
> To max out the screen I’m going to have to get the projector lower. Changing furniture is isn‘t something my wife is excited about.


Mine is set up very similar to yours. I can live with it.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

GregK said:


> That's good to hear as this model so far has had mixed reviews on its 3-D performance.
> 
> What type of picture adjustments did you do?


I have to reset picture settings using Standard mode with R/G/B set at 824/1024/824 as 3D picture pushes too much red and blue compared to my customized 2D picture settings

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## DunMunro

A video review of the Vava 4K UST:


----------



## Slots1Up

Atlanta_EQ said:


> Ugg. Back to the drawing board (a bit, at least).
> Screen arrived today. This wall has a mini-split A/C that I can’t move. That limited how high I could put the screen. That doesn’t align with the height of my media cabinet that the projector is on.
> 
> 
> cut the leggs of the cabinet ,maby that will help
> View attachment 3048776
> 
> 
> To max out the screen I’m going to have to get the projector lower. Changing furniture is isn‘t something my wife is excited about.


----------



## gene9p

DTS glitch???....every 4k disc, blu ray disc has lip sync issue with DTS soundtracks from my OPPO 203 to the Vava. No problems going to the tv but into the VAVA it's out of whack. I tried every setting and different cables. The only thing that fixes it is to change the HDMI audio out from the player to LPCM. I even factory reset the player. Anyone else having this issue?

Oh great..just read this review on projector central"The system has Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD decoding on-board, which usually delivers noticeably better audio quality to the speakers than standard PCM digital audio. However, DTS bitstreams on Blu-ray discs from all three of my disc players (an Oppo Blu-ray and Sony and Panasonic UHD Blu-ray players) were consistently out of lip sync on both 1080p and 4K Blu-rays, with no sync adjust in the projector to correct this. The same thing occurred with both short and long HDMI cables from different brands, so the cable integrity wasn't at issue. Dolby Digital bitstreams were fine and sounded great, but for convenience, I usually just set the players for PCM output knowing everything would play correctly. "

UGH!!!!


----------



## Bill97Z

I had audio video sync issues with an old samsung bluray player no matter what settings were selected. I called customer service and they blamed the player, even though I didn't have these issues with it connected to any of my TV's. I hooked up a newer LG player and had sync issues with bitstream output, but not PCM. Sound quality was the same so didn't bother me. This weekend I will hook everything up through my receiver and 4K player and see what happens. I have no audio sync issues with cable box or streaming stick. They should include an adjustment in a firmware update.



gene9p said:


> DTS glitch???....every 4k disc, blu ray disc has lip sync issue with DTS soundtracks from my OPPO 203 to the Vava. No problems going to the tv but into the VAVA it's out of whack. I tried every setting and different cables. The only thing that fixes it is to change the HDMI audio out from the player to LPCM. I even factory reset the player. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Oh great..just read this review on projector central"The system has Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD decoding on-board, which usually delivers noticeably better audio quality to the speakers than standard PCM digital audio. However, DTS bitstreams on Blu-ray discs from all three of my disc players (an Oppo Blu-ray and Sony and Panasonic UHD Blu-ray players) were consistently out of lip sync on both 1080p and 4K Blu-rays, with no sync adjust in the projector to correct this. The same thing occurred with both short and long HDMI cables from different brands, so the cable integrity wasn't at issue. Dolby Digital bitstreams were fine and sounded great, but for convenience, I usually just set the players for PCM output knowing everything would play correctly. "
> 
> UGH!!!!


----------



## gene9p

Just got off the phone with Vava tech support..no DTS support...I will get a call back tomorrow sometime as it is being sent to engineering for an answer about addressing the problem. If a FW is not possible then this is going to cause real concern. What if next year there is a new release with no sound issues?. I'm not crazy about pcm'ing DTS soundtracks. There is no reason to have to as DTS has been around for several decades and should be an automatic inclusion in any decoding on a tv or projector.


----------



## Bill97Z

I agree it should work. However, I don't notice any difference in sound quality, and they are both lossless formats just being sent to 2 speakers.



gene9p said:


> Just got off the phone with Vava tech support..no DTS support...I will get a call back tomorrow sometime as it is being sent to engineering for an answer about addressing the problem. If a FW is not possible then this is going to cause real concern. What if next year there is a new release with no sound issues?. I'm not crazy about pcm'ing DTS soundtracks. There is no reason to have to as DTS has been around for several decades and should be an automatic inclusion in any decoding on a tv or projector.


----------



## DunMunro

Another review of the Vava 4K UST:






Vava 4K (Test)







audiovision.de





Use Google Chrome's autotranslate feature for language of choice.


----------



## USTGuy

gene9p said:


> DTS glitch???....every 4k disc, blu ray disc has lip sync issue with DTS soundtracks from my OPPO 203 to the Vava. No problems going to the tv but into the VAVA it's out of whack. I tried every setting and different cables. The only thing that fixes it is to change the HDMI audio out from the player to LPCM. I even factory reset the player. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Oh great..just read this review on projector central"The system has Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD decoding on-board, which usually delivers noticeably better audio quality to the speakers than standard PCM digital audio. However, DTS bitstreams on Blu-ray discs from all three of my disc players (an Oppo Blu-ray and Sony and Panasonic UHD Blu-ray players) were consistently out of lip sync on both 1080p and 4K Blu-rays, with no sync adjust in the projector to correct this. The same thing occurred with both short and long HDMI cables from different brands, so the cable integrity wasn't at issue. Dolby Digital bitstreams were fine and sounded great, but for convenience, I usually just set the players for PCM output knowing everything would play correctly. "
> 
> UGH!!!!


You need to set your player to PCM if connecting directly to Vava. Either that or invest on a receiver like Denon or Onkyo

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Bill97Z said:


> I agree it should work. However, I don't notice any difference in sound quality, and they are both lossless formats just being sent to 2 speakers.


We should expect those issues when connecting a player directly to Vava. The projector is only PCM capable. Not the end of the world.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot666

Is the picture height adjustable at all? It looks like I'll need to have this almost on the floor to get the picture low enought. Eyes about 1/3 from the bottom. Black model is on its way.


----------



## DunMunro

Patriot666 said:


> Is the picture height adjustable at all? It looks like I'll need to have this almost on the floor to get the picture low enought. Eyes about 1/3 from the bottom. Black model is on its way.


This calculator might help:









VAVA 4K Projection Calculator - Throw Distance and Screen Size


Find screen size and throw distance for the VAVA 4K projector.



www.projectorcentral.com


----------



## gene9p

received a call back from VAVA about he DTS lip sync glitch. I don't think they fully understand the problem. How they want me to set up DTS output from my players is impossible..my only option is to set either of them to LPCM. If I leave output at LPCM...DD and Atmos soundtracks sound so low and lossy that I have to crank up the projector's volume. Same with the DTS tracks although the lip sync is gone. I tried to explain to them..what if you bought a new tv and you had this issue..you would be quite upset. I also told them that you can go out and buy the cheapest tv on the shelf and it WON'T have this issue. I think he got the message and will get back to engineering again. Of course if you don't use the projector's speakers system you won't see this..but if you do....ugh. I did try the OPPO 203's AV sync and set it all the way down to -100ms where it is close but still a bit off. That's as much as I can do to correct the original soundtrack. A few days left on my return window. Hoping for an answer quickly.

PS:
VAVA will be releasing a DLP 3 lens edition next year according to tech.Expect costs to be high for that one.


----------



## USTGuy

The DTS issue is common as I tested 3 different units and they all had the same issue. Just get a receiver or switch to PCM audio

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

You need a low stand. My temp stand is about 24" and bottom of the image (110") is about 37" from the floor, top of the image is about 8' tall. I don't mind looking up slightly from the seating position.



Patriot666 said:


> Is the picture height adjustable at all? It looks like I'll need to have this almost on the floor to get the picture low enought. Eyes about 1/3 from the bottom. Black model is on its way.


----------



## Patriot666

DunMunro said:


> This calculator might help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAVA 4K Projection Calculator - Throw Distance and Screen Size
> 
> 
> Find screen size and throw distance for the VAVA 4K projector.
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com





Bill97Z said:


> You need a low stand. My temp stand is about 24" and bottom of the image (110") is about 37" from the floor, top of the image is about 8' tall. I don't mind looking up slightly from the seating position.


I prefer my screen to start at about 20" off the ground, well depending on the screen size. I've found it makes a huge difference in having the screen lower in getting that immersive feeling. That would put the shelf at only 9".Thankfully I have an adjustable, low and wide audio rack that will work, maybe not quite that low, but close. What I'm wondering is if the image height can be adjusted at all on the projector itself, or is the projected image fixed? Does it have any zoom to fine tune the image size on the screen? Thanks!!!


----------



## DunMunro

Patriot666 said:


> I prefer my screen to start at about 20" off the ground, well depending on the screen size. I've found it makes a huge difference in having the screen lower in getting that immersive feeling. That would put the shelf at only 9".Thankfully I have an adjustable, low and wide audio rack that will work, maybe not quite that low, but close. What I'm wondering is if the image height can be adjusted at all on the projector itself, or is the projected image fixed? Does it have any zoom to fine tune the image size on the screen? Thanks!!!


AFAIK, there's only a keystone correction. IIRC, you fine tune height, via the adjustable height feet.


----------



## Atlanta_EQ

Patriot666 said:


> Is the picture height adjustable at all? It looks like I'll need to have this almost on the floor to get the picture low enought. Eyes about 1/3 from the bottom. Black model is on its way.


This is one of several reasons ours is going back. We need a useful piece of furniture there and the Vava needs something barely a foot off the ground.


----------



## Bill97Z

My stand is 25” tall. The image is higher on the wall but I don’t mind it, it’s actually easier on the neck and eyes when reclined. Here is 110” projected on the wall.









IMG_5986.mov







drive.google.com







Atlanta_EQ said:


> This is one of several reasons ours is going back. We need a useful piece of furniture there and the Vava needs something barely a foot off the ground.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Patriot666 said:


> Is the picture height adjustable at all? It looks like I'll need to have this almost on the floor to get the picture low enought. Eyes about 1/3 from the bottom. Black model is on its way.


It's adjustable, but in the way you think it is, not the way you would like: you have to move the protector up or down. 

You'll want it as close to the ground as possible for a 120" screen or larger.


----------



## DunMunro

Casey_Bryson said:


> It's adjustable, but in the way you think it is, not the way you would like: you have to move the protector up or down.
> 
> You'll want it as close to the ground as possible for a 120" screen or larger.



IIRC, they can be ceiling mounted as well.


----------



## USTGuy

I have a 90" screen and I'm happy for as long as the whole picture fits the screen [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot666

I use a Solid Tech rack (seen below) so I'm planning on either lowering both the middle shelves, or moving the top shelf to one of the sides, then using just one lower shelf. I'll be able to place the PJ as low as I want providing the rack supports don't extend above it to where they're in the way of the projected image. Like everything in this hobby, this PJ is a compromise, but I'm super excited to not have a tv in my living room. I'll be scaling down the picture size using a Lumagen for daytime tv watching, then go full size for night time movies on a 100" clr screen. This setup worked with my Plasma that it's replacing, but I didn't use it due to possible screen burn in. It should work with the laser/clr screen though... 









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

I use a 32 inch high tv cart for 90+ inches that reaches the ceiling..the back of the stand is only 4 inches from the wall.


----------



## Bill97Z

According to the manual for 110” image the bottom of image should be about 13” higher than the console the projector sits on. I just measured mine and it’s 16 inches. Is anyone else getting the numbers printed in the manual?


----------



## Patriot666

Bill97Z said:


> According to the manual for 110” image the bottom of image should be about 13” higher than the console the projector sits on. I just measured mine and it’s 16 inches. Is anyone else getting the numbers printed in the manual?
> 
> View attachment 3052282


Is the Device-Wall distance accurate? For 110" it looks like you should be somewhere around 9".


----------



## Bill97Z

Patriot666 said:


> Is the Device-Wall distance accurate? For 110" it looks like you should be somewhere around 9".



I just double checked the image size by measuring the length and width it’s exactly 110 inch diagonal. The projector is just over 9.5” from the wall which is a little further than the chart says it should be. The height from table to bottom of image is a little over 15.5” . The chart says it should be about 13”.


----------



## Patriot666

Bill97Z said:


> I just double checked the image size by measuring the length and width it’s exactly 110 inch diagonal. The projector is just over 9.5” from the wall which is a little further than the chart says it should be. The height from table to bottom of image is a little over 15.5” . The chart says it should be about 13”.


Thanks Bill. My PJ arrives tomorrow and my screen is already here. It's going to be a bit of work trying to adjust my rack position to get the image just right on my screen. It's not easily moved, and the equipment will have to come off first. I'm having a hard time configuring the rack to get the best image height, and I think the best I can do will have the image start at about 24" or so from the ground. Having experienced the significant improvement in viewing experience in lowering the (bottom of the) screen to below eye level, I'll never go back to looking up at a screen. I hope mine isn't too far off that chart's estimated 12" height. The calulator said 11", but we'll see.


----------



## Bill97Z

Just saw the black model is on sale today for the lowest price I've ever seen on Amazon, check it out!


----------



## USTGuy

I like the white model. It fits my room like an extra piece of furniture [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## DCMlover

Bill97Z said:


> Just saw the black model is on sale today for the lowest price I've ever seen on Amazon, check it out!


I saw $1949 for either color. Tempting


----------



## Bill97Z

DCMlover said:


> I saw $1949 for either color. Tempting


Can’t beat it, the next option is 3200 and image quality is similar.


----------



## DCMlover

Anyone know how this compares to the benq ht3550?


----------



## DCMlover

I just bought one. We will see how it does.


----------



## USTGuy

Vava better than Optoma P1 at a much better price and 10 times more bedroom friendly design!

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Nice price going today... If I didn't have one I would be all over it. I hope they are working on v2 model though


----------



## gene9p

V2 is a newer more expensive version..3 lasers..according to customer service..

the blacks sold out fast....

I already got one price match from BUYDIG for the 2199 sale..and don't think they will give me a second one..lol


----------



## MCF34

I saw a write up today saying price was dropped to $1900...still at regular price on Amazon.


----------



## Bill97Z

MCF34 said:


> I saw a write up today saying price was dropped to $1900...still at regular price on Amazon.


I just checked and it’s back on sale for 1950.


----------



## klas

gene9p said:


> V2 is a newer more expensive version..3 lasers..according to customer service..


For real? Did they say ETA by any chance?


----------



## gene9p

no..just next year...


----------



## DCMlover

I got a black one. Delivery is slow for some reason. Hopefully it is better than my w1070.


----------



## gene9p

it is worth the wait. I noticed that myself yesterday that deliveries needed a week or more for arrival.


----------



## Patriot666

Huge sale within the same week that I finally pulled the trigger...ugh!!! For everyone's info, my 103" image is 14.5" above the projector shelf (3.5" higher than the Vava calculator shows), and 8" from projector to screen (the Vava calculator shows 1' 9"..?). This put the bottom of my screen at 27.5". With my adjustable shelves configured as low as possible under my screen I'd still like it lower, so I may move my rack from under the screen to the side and stack the shelves vertically, leaving one single shelf for the projector at around 6" to have the bottom of the screen around 20". There's a window behind my screen and light bleeds through, so if/when I make the changes I'll have to black that window out, probably just using a piece of cardboard. For now I have everything dialed in and looking great! The multi sized image for tv works. I did change the color setting to Warm, which looked more natural to my eyes. 




















Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

I would not definetely spend $5000+ on a v2 model for a misley 5% actual improvement in PQ at best

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

I'm running a 110" image and the image to projector shelf height is about 15.75" (2.75" higher than the manual states). Kind of annoying. I emailed customer service and they told me to use the adjustable feet to lower the image.



Patriot666 said:


> Huge sale within the same week that I finally pulled the trigger...ugh!!! For everyone's info, my 103" image is 14.5" above the projector shelf (3.5" higher than the Vava calculator shows), and 8" from projector to screen (the Vava calculator shows 1' 9"..?). This put the bottom of my screen at 27.5". With my adjustable shelves configured as low as possible under my screen I'd still like it lower, so I may move my rack from under the screen to the side and stack the shelves vertically, leaving one single shelf for the projector at around 6" to have the bottom of the screen around 20". There's a window behind my screen and light bleeds through, so if/when I make the changes I'll have to black that window out, probably just using a piece of cardboard. For now I have everything dialed in and looking great! The multi sized image for tv works. I did change the color setting to Warm, which looked more natural to my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

USTGuy said:


> I would not definetely spend $5000+ on a v2 model for a misley 5% actual improvement in PQ at best
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Who said that it's going to be 5k? I certainly wouldn't spend even if it's 3k but anything under...


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> Who said that it's going to be 5k? I certainly wouldn't spend even if it's 3k but anything under...


We'll see but I doubt that any triple laser UST projector will cost less than $5000

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

expect the cost to be very high..along the lines of the LG and the upper Samsung UST coming out. 

Hey Patriot666....what screen are you using..it looks great


----------



## Ricoflashback

Patriot666 said:


> Huge sale within the same week that I finally pulled the trigger...ugh!!! For everyone's info, my 103" image is 14.5" above the projector shelf (3.5" higher than the Vava calculator shows), and 8" from projector to screen (the Vava calculator shows 1' 9"..?). This put the bottom of my screen at 27.5". With my adjustable shelves configured as low as possible under my screen I'd still like it lower, so I may move my rack from under the screen to the side and stack the shelves vertically, leaving one single shelf for the projector at around 6" to have the bottom of the screen around 20". There's a window behind my screen and light bleeds through, so if/when I make the changes I'll have to black that window out, probably just using a piece of cardboard. For now I have everything dialed in and looking great! The multi sized image for tv works. I did change the color setting to Warm, which looked more natural to my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


***I think it looks great, as is. I’m not sure why you want it lower. Is your main seating position on the floor? Just kidding. How’s the projector noise? Even with my regular BenQ projector above me - - after awhile, any fan noise became less audible. Really only in very quiet scenes. I guess I just got used to it. Personally, I wouldn’t change a thing. Looks optimal to me.


----------



## Patriot666

gene9p said:


> expect the cost to be very high..along the lines of the LG and the upper Samsung UST coming out.
> 
> Hey Patriot666....what screen are you using..it looks great


It's an ALR made by Akia from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08CVB2YS9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Ricoflashback said:


> ***I think it looks great, as is. I’m not sure why you want it lower. Is your main seating position on the floor? Just kidding. How’s the projector noise? Even with my regular BenQ projector above me - - after awhile, any fan noise became less audible. Really only in very quiet scenes. I guess I just got used to it. Personally, I wouldn’t change a thing. Looks optimal to me.


LOL nah it's just that after lowering my screens in my previous setups, I always shoot to have my eyes about 1/3 up from the bottom of the screen or so and it makes a big difference, especially with 3D. It feels like being at imax. I used to use the BenQ W1070. Honestly I can't hear any projector noise at all, but I also have a fish tank running in the other room, so I've gotten used to that white noise. It's definitely quiet though.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Patriot666 said:


> It's an ALR made by Akia from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08CVB2YS9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> LOL nah it's just that after lowering my screens in my previous setups, I always shoot to have my eyes about 1/3 up from the bottom of the screen or so and it makes a big difference, especially with 3D. It feels like being at imax. I used to use the BenQ W1070. Honestly I can't hear any projector noise at all, but I also have a fish tank running in the other room, so I've gotten used to that white noise. It's definitely quiet though.


***I have an unused BenQ W1080ST - - which is basically the same projector as the W1070. BenQ never made a short throw, 4K replacement for the W1080ST, hence our next place will have a UST projector. My current 75" Sony 900F is 36" off the floor, to the bottom of the screen. That seems to work for me and while my head isn't 1/3rd up from the bottom of the screen - - in the reclining position, it works great. When I used my projector, my 100" screen was about 40" from the bottom to the top. All personal preference. In looking at your setup, I can't see a center speaker. Do you have a stereo setup or phantom center?


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Just a quick note that I've been looking at all sorts of UST projectors from the high end Samsung models, to Optoma, Hisense and even LG. It looks like to me that the VAVA 4K is really well priced (especially when it goes on sale) and the difference between the very high end and the VAVA isn't that great, picture wise. Bang for the buck, the VAVA 4K is tough to beat. To me, if product one is 2X the cost of product two - - then I look for double the performance/quality. Maybe that isn't the right thinking but that's how I view it.


----------



## Patriot666

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I have an unused BenQ W1080ST - - which is basically the same projector as the W1070. BenQ never made a short throw, 4K replacement for the W1080ST, hence our next place will have a UST projector. My current 75" Sony 900F is 36" off the floor, to the bottom of the screen. That seems to work for me and while my head isn't 1/3rd up from the bottom of the screen - - in the reclining position, it works great. When I used my projector, my 100" screen was about 40" from the bottom to the top. All personal preference. In looking at your setup, I can't see a center speaker. Do you have a stereo setup or phantom center?


It's stereo only, just the 2 tower speakers. I stopped running surround speakers in my living room, it gets too cluttered and proper placement isn't always possible. I've also found that I don't miss the surround channels all that much. This setup is perfect for a dual use room, stereo listening without a big shiny black tv staring back at me, and high quality audio for movies.

Regarding screen height, it's funny because my brother and his wife have a 65" tv, and every time they come over and watch my 60" at nearly the same viewing distance, they comment on how much bigger and better it looks. I believe that the perceived size difference and improvement is due to their tv being mounted above eye level. It is all about personal preference for sure, but if you prefer the middle "sweet spot" seat in a movie theater vs the front row, I'd bet you'd prefer the screen lower if you tried it out. I like it just low enough that when reclined my feet don't block my view lol.


----------



## USTGuy

Patriot666 said:


> It's stereo only, just the 2 tower speakers. I stopped running surround speakers in my living room, it gets too cluttered and proper placement isn't always possible. I've also found that I don't miss the surround channels all that much. This setup is perfect for a dual use room, stereo listening without a big shiny black tv staring back at me, and high quality audio for movies.
> 
> Regarding screen height, it's funny because my brother and his wife have a 65" tv, and every time they come over and watch my 60" at nearly the same viewing distance, they comment on how much bigger and better it looks. I believe that the perceived size difference and improvement is due to their tv being mounted above eye level. It is all about personal preference for sure, but if you prefer the middle "sweet spot" seat in a movie theater vs the front row, I'd bet you'd prefer the screen lower if you tried it out. I like it just low enough that when reclined my feet don't block my view lol.


I'm with you on the surround sound subject. I used to be fixated with having Dolby Atmos in both my living room and bedroom but now that I only have front sound I realize the trade off is worth it. If your video quality is top notch a decent, clean, punchy stereo sound does the job just fine and you don't have to turn a nice living area into a sound stage LOL

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

I went back to two channel stereo a few years ago.....no regrets.🎼


----------



## USTGuy

gene9p said:


> I went back to two channel stereo a few years ago.....no regrets.[emoji443]


UST projector + front stereo sound of good quality is ideal for a living space that is not a dedicated bat cave. The loss of any quality is minimal as long as the projector and source fed to it are of good quality. Agree.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

Patriot666 said:


> It's stereo only, just the 2 tower speakers. I stopped running surround speakers in my living room, it gets too cluttered and proper placement isn't always possible. I've also found that I don't miss the surround channels all that much. This setup is perfect for a dual use room, stereo listening without a big shiny black tv staring back at me, and high quality audio for movies.
> 
> Regarding screen height, it's funny because my brother and his wife have a 65" tv, and every time they come over and watch my 60" at nearly the same viewing distance, they comment on how much bigger and better it looks. I believe that the perceived size difference and improvement is due to their tv being mounted above eye level. It is all about personal preference for sure, but if you prefer the middle "sweet spot" seat in a movie theater vs the front row, I'd bet you'd prefer the screen lower if you tried it out. I like it just low enough that when reclined my feet don't block my view lol.


***Screen height wise, I can't go lower. It's the nature of my bat cave basement and my large, Paradigm center speaker (CC-690 - 37.25" W by 10" H by 16.5" D) - which is located on the top of my entertainment center. To accommodate my new setup (100" or 120" screen - UST) it will be about the same height as my current screen is (40" to the bottom of the screen.) The three shelf stand will have my center speaker in the middle at a little lower height - 15" low to 25" to the top of the speaker. I recline further than you do so my feet would be in the way if it was any lower. I'm sure a lower screen height would look better but I really enjoy the sound from Dolby Atmos and my large center. All personal taste.

I have separate stereo speakers (Danish Dali Evidence 470's) that I've paired with a Muzishare X7 - KT88 tube amplifier and ARCAM CDS-50 CD/SACD player plus the Bluesound Node 2i streamer. Love the tube sound for two channel listening.


----------



## gene9p

I use a Vinnie Rossi Lio and a Manley Chinook phono stage..all with tubes...way to go!!!!


----------



## Bill97Z

It's on sale again!









The amazing Vava 4K HDR ultra-short-throw projector is on sale for $1,999 (save $800)


Still expensive? Yes. Still totally worth it? Yes. Cheapskate readers get a free extended warranty, too.




www.cnet.com


----------



## evnow

Bill97Z said:


> It's on sale again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amazing Vava 4K HDR ultra-short-throw projector is on sale for $1,999 (save $800)
> 
> 
> Still expensive? Yes. Still totally worth it? Yes. Cheapskate readers get a free extended warranty, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnet.com


I think at this price it becomes an attractive buy (compared to even the newer Fengmi/Xiaomi). You get easy return and warranty even if slightly worse PQ.


----------



## Bill97Z

evnow said:


> I think at this price it becomes an attractive buy (compared to even the newer Fengmi/Xiaomi). You get easy return and warranty even if slightly worse PQ.


Seems like a no brainer, a grand + cheaper than the alternatives (epson, Optoma) of similar image quality.


----------



## badboy8813

coming over to the dark side and returning the P2


----------



## evnow

Bill97Z said:


> Seems like a no brainer, a grand + cheaper than the alternatives (epson, Optoma) of similar image quality.


May be their updated model for the year is coming out ? Obviously very late ... but the Xiaomi 1S came out just a month or so back.

ps : Mijia 1S is also available now for ~ 1700.


----------



## USTGuy

Vava offers the best balance of price, design, quality image, throw ratio, and nation-wide customer service.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

as I stated earlier..new model will be a costlier version along the lines of the LG and the high end Samsung


----------



## USTGuy

gene9p said:


> as I stated earlier..new model will be a costlier version along the lines of the LG and the high end Samsung


I'm afraid so

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

VAVA also offering it direct for 800 dollars off!









VAVA 4K Laser TV


VAVA's laser projector 0.233:1 throw ratio projects epic visual effects a few inches from the wall. 150” Big Screen Home Theater with smart Android system.




www.vava.com


----------



## gene9p

black or white !!!..nice....


----------



## dil8ed

I downloaded/installed software version 2.01 last night. Has anyone else? It changed some of my picture settings but nothing else seemed to change. CEC off still doesn't work (using shield tv pro). Is there a change log anywhere?


----------



## gene9p

I'm getting update now..hope it fixes DTS glitch..


----------



## USTGuy

I won't update to new firmware just yet. It supposedly screws up with wifi connection. 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## dil8ed

USTGuy said:


> I won't update to new firmware just yet. It supposedly screws up with wifi connection.


I thought so as well. When performing network check (connected to wifi), it says "connection anomaly". But I was able to download the smart youtube app from the app store and play videos.


----------



## USTGuy

dil8ed said:


> I thought so as well. When performing network check (connected to wifi), it says "connection anomaly". But I was able to download the smart youtube app from the app store and play videos.


Not sure at this point if I want to take a chance and install new firmware. I'm pretty satisfied with everything overall. 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

I did the update....I don't use the built in apps so all is ok at the moment. ..it did NOT fix the DTS issue..oh well...


----------



## USTGuy

gene9p said:


> I did the update....I don't use the built in apps so all is ok at the moment. ..it did NOT fix the DTS issue..oh well...


DTS issue? Are you referring to audio delay?

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

yeah..the lip sync problem with dts soundtracks through the built in speakers.


----------



## USTGuy

gene9p said:


> yeah..the lip sync problem with dts soundtracks through the built in speakers.


Can't you switch to PCM?

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Every time I see a lower price VAVA 4K and a link, the price is NEVER that low. Good thing I can wait awhile before purchasing.


----------



## Bill97Z

I had this issue with my older bluray player. No issues with my newer 4K player, and if I did that player has an adjustment for audio sync. How old is your player? Does it have an adjustment?

it is frutr


gene9p said:


> I did the update....I don't use the built in apps so all is ok at the moment. ..it did NOT fix the DTS issue..oh well...


----------



## gene9p

the Oppo 203 has adjustment for audio but it's always a bit off even at the lowest neg adjustment....plugging a hard drive into the USB of the Vava has no lip sync issues with dts sound track on ripped movies..however it doesn't play them smoothly, it has a tendency to jump back a few seconds of the movie on a frequent basis...


----------



## klas

USTGuy said:


> Not sure at this point if I want to take a chance and install new firmware. I'm pretty satisfied with everything overall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Installed ok no issues


----------



## gene9p

trying a 20 inch high stand..looking good

4K football..college game on FOX sports app
4K UHD from VUDU..Sean Connery James Bond Bundle..6 films..29.99..photos from Dr No


----------



## Patriot666

I have a new 5" amp stand for my Vava, but I loathe taking my system down again, putting more holes in the walls to move the screen, and rearranging my rack shelves in a different place in the room. It's a lot of work just to lower the screen 7 more inches, unfortunately I know it'll keep bugging me until I do it. Since the window sill sticks out I'll be mounting the screen to a couple 1x3 trim boards to extend the screen off the wall a little. This will help keep the screen perfectly flat as well. I'm hoping to get it all done tomorrow, starting bright and early. The Vava with ALR screen combo looks amazing, like a giant 4k tv.


----------



## calvinwalfred

My screen was at the perfect height for my Viewsonic HD800 after some trial and error. The Vava and the Viewsonic have similar throw distances but the there is like about half an inch of space left on the bottom of the screen when using the VAVA. Guess I will have to raise the screen a little or I could live with it. Sure wish these projectors had a little zoom.


----------



## kthejoker20

gene9p said:


> trying a 20 inch high stand..looking good
> 
> 4K football..college game on FOX sports app
> 4K UHD from VUDU..Sean Connery James Bond Bundle..6 films..29.99..photos from Dr No
> View attachment 3056469
> View attachment 3056470
> View attachment 3056471


Are you using the wall or a screen in those pics?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

When hanging a screen it's better to mount it a little higher because you could always trim the image in with the keystone correction. If the screen is too high leaving space on the bottom, the only solution is to lower it.

If


calvinwalfred said:


> My screen was at the perfect height for my Viewsonic HD800 after some trial and error. The Vava and the Viewsonic have similar throw distances but the there is like about half an inch of space left on the bottom of the screen when using the VAVA. Guess I will have to raise the screen a little or I could live with it. Sure wish these projectors had a little zoom.


----------



## gene9p

I am using my wall..not a screen..painted in Misty Evening Grey....


----------



## kthejoker20

gene9p said:


> I am using my wall..not a screen..painted in Misty Evening Grey....


Does the ust look ok without the alr screen?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

you are looking at it..check my other posts for other photos. Lot's of leeway with a painted wall. The paint I used was from the old reliable screen paint forum from years ago that I had used in the past. Cost only 10 bucks to be mixed at Home Depot. Is a fixed screen better??...most likely yes if you can align it properly and afford the cost of a good one...if not..1999 for VAVA on sale and a ten dollar can of paint will surprise you.


----------



## DCMlover

I got the VAVA on sale and I am not feeling it. Frame rate issues with the Xfinity app. Odd difficult setup and an image that is super bright but not a ton better than my w1070 in my dedicated theater. 👎🏼


----------



## gene9p

don't use the built in apps...get a firestick or a Roku stick...both work great through the HDMI inputs.Do the FW updates, adjust the picture to the recommended settings here in the forum.


----------



## Bill97Z

As I wait for my CLR screen I am perfectly happy with it projecting on a gold painted wall as long as the room is dark (not pitch black but no or minimal lights on).










kthejoker20 said:


> Does the ust look ok without the alr screen?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

some V for Vendetta shots..these are not 4k but look great


----------



## oneil50

With CLR and without


----------



## klas

kthejoker20 said:


> Does the ust look ok without the alr screen?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Yes. Cheap $200 white fixed screen is great. Projecting on the wall however not so great unless it's perfectly flat and without texture.


----------



## Patriot666

Anyone have any quick and easy calibration tweaks for better blacks?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

Patriot666 said:


> Anyone have any quick and easy calibration tweaks for better blacks?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


What type of screen do you have and what does your room look like as far as lighting? What is the source of the content that you are watching? My unit has pretty good blacks with default settings.

Projecting on a gray/green wall @ 110" screen size









IMG_5745.mov







drive.google.com


----------



## Patriot666

Bill97Z said:


> What type of screen do you have and what does your room look like as far as lighting? What is the source of the content that you are watching? My unit has pretty good blacks with default settings.
> 
> Projecting on a gray/green wall @ 110" screen size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5745.mov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


CLR screen in my living room, lights out, UHD and 4k streaming. Coming from a plasma so I'm spoiled. The blacks are good but could be better. I wish I knew how to calibrate.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot666

My new rearranged setup. Blacking out the window behind the screen was a necessity. The Vava is on a 5.75" Sanus amp stand, which astetically matches the projector perfectly plus it has adjustable feet, with my 100" CLR screen at 20.5" off the ground. Loving it. I highly recommend the lower placement. Cable cleanup is still in work...
















Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DCMlover

I have had this PJ for a couple of weeks. I think I will send it back. It is definitely better than my w1070 but not enough in my dedicated theater to justify the $2000 price. It is very hard to set up and finicky. It also does strange things in the Xfinity app on my Roku with the frame rates. Colors are awesome and you really notice it on video games. Not so much on stuff that is more muted like Star Wars. Very little difference between my current projector.


----------



## klas

DCMlover said:


> I have had this PJ for a couple of weeks. I think I will send it back. It is definitely better than my w1070 but not enough in my dedicated theater to justify the $2000 price. It is very hard to set up and finicky. It also does strange things in the Xfinity app on my Roku with the frame rates. Colors are awesome and you really notice it on video games. Not so much on stuff that is more muted like Star Wars. Very little difference between my current projector.


You misunderstood main benefit of UST. If you have space and wired setup for dedicated HT room you are simply wasting money with UST. They are meant for anyone who doesn't have HT room or small spaces or can't hardwire front projector if it's a rental.


----------



## gene9p

I enjoy not walking in front of the screen and blocking out the picture..lol...very happy with the VAVA and there will be improvements in the future with UST's.... at 2,000 it's a steal compared to Optoma, LG and Samsung models


----------



## DCMlover

klas said:


> You misunderstood main benefit of UST. If you have space and wired setup for dedicated HT room you are simply wasting money with UST. They are meant for anyone who doesn't have HT room or small spaces or can't hardwire front projector if it's a rental.


I didn’t misunderstand anything. People are comparing them to traditional projectors and talking about how fantastic it is. I had to check it out. I simply wanted to highlight my experience. It also tells me how good my w1070 is.


----------



## Scarpad

I have the LG CX 77 on order but am considering this projector I’m posting a picture of my new setup. My stand is 23” off the floor, my wall space would accommodate 88” across for a 100” screen but I only have 45 inches or so from ceiling to stand. Can I make this work?


----------



## evnow

Scarpad said:


> I have the LG CX 77 on order but am considering this projector I’m posting a picture of my new setup. My stand is 23” off the floor, my wall space would accommodate 88” across for a 100” screen but I only have 45 inches or so from ceiling to stand. Can I make this work?
> View attachment 3058775


You need a new stand/s - probably a split stand with a very low shelf/stand for the PJ and two separate stands on either side.


----------



## gene9p

not going to work too well with that window..


----------



## klas

DCMlover said:


> I didn’t misunderstand anything. People are comparing them to traditional projectors and talking about how fantastic it is. I had to check it out. I simply wanted to highlight my experience. It also tells me how good my w1070 is.


And they are fantastic but not for image properties. Like I said you misread the reason why they are better then front projectors and why folks prefer USTs over front projector.


----------



## Patriot666

DCMlover said:


> I didn’t misunderstand anything. People are comparing them to traditional projectors and talking about how fantastic it is. I had to check it out. I simply wanted to highlight my experience. It also tells me how good my w1070 is.


The black levels may have been better on my W1070, but it was in a blacked out theater so it's hard to say. I'm considering moving my setup into a bedroom, darkening the room with black velvet, and replacing this Vava with a JVC....The benefits of UST are definitely there for a living room setup, but I find the black levels and intense brightness not so good for lights out, night time movie watching. Still debating though.


Scarpad said:


> I have the LG CX 77 on order but am considering this projector I’m posting a picture of my new setup. My stand is 23” off the floor, my wall space would accommodate 88” across for a 100” screen but I only have 45 inches or so from ceiling to stand. Can I make this work?


I have a 100" screen and use a 6" tall amp stand. It puts the screen at a perfect height of 20" off the ground. ie it puts my floor standing speaker's tweaters somewhat close to the on screen speaker's mouth for realistic sound. Close as you can get with speakers behind a AT screen anyways, which is likely what I'll end up doing, again.


----------



## Bill97Z

Patriot666 said:


> The black levels may have been better on my W1070, but it was in a blacked out theater so it's hard to say. I'm considering moving my setup into a bedroom, darkening the room with black velvet, and replacing this Vava with a JVC....The benefits of UST are definitely there for a living room setup, but I find the black levels and intense brightness not so good for lights out, night time movie watching. Still debating though.
> 
> I have a 100" screen and use a 6" tall amp stand. It puts the screen at a perfect height of 20" off the ground. ie it puts my floor standing speaker's tweaters somewhat close to the on screen speaker's mouth for realistic sound. Close as you can get with speakers behind a AT screen anyways, which is likely what I'll end up doing, again.


Is the 1070 as bright as the VAVA? Just curious


----------



## Bill97Z

Here are some UST ambient light rejecting screen samples from Elite and Akia (which is affiliated with Elite).

From left to right is CLR2, CLR, CLR3, CLR4.

Dark room.....








IMG_6411.MOV







drive.google.com





With lights on....








IMG_6414.MOV







drive.google.com





I will post my opinions after some of you get a chance to watch.


----------



## kmfisher

I took a flyer on the Akia 123" CLR4 UST screen and want to say that it's great! My only complaint is that it's not 123 usable inches. The screen is slightly more than 16:9 so it's really 120" maybe 121" for 16:9 content.

It is a beautiful picture. So much better than my wall and the CLR works great. Compared to my warm gray wall, the whites are brighter and whiter, and the blacks are much better. Installation was really easy. The box is labeled Akia/Elite and it's the same frame as Elite uses so you can watch the Elite install videos. It took me about 90 mins. I did have the Silver Ticket ALR sample to compare to, and the Akia is a brighter picture. Silver Ticket is advertised as 0.4-0.6 gain and Akia is 0.8.

If anyone has any requests, I can take some pictures of various scenes. Here's three pics I took:

In the dark:









Room at 50% dimmed:









Room at full overhead brightness:









My camera started to struggle with the colors (that room isn't purple and the blue definitely didn't look like a negative), but they all look great. For settings, I'm using the ones posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## heffneil

gene9p said:


> I enjoy not walking in front of the screen and blocking out the picture..lol...very happy with the VAVA and there will be improvements in the future with UST's.... at 2,000 it's a steal compared to Optoma, LG and Samsung models


Where is it $2k? I see it for $2800 on amazon?
Thanks!

Neil


----------



## Bill97Z

Looks great. If you watched my screen sample videos on the previous page the CLR4 and original CLR seem to be the best options (very close in performance) of the ones I tested. So th screen isn't a true 16x9? Is that why it has a gap on the bottom?



kmfisher said:


> I took a flyer on the Akia 123" CLR4 UST screen and want to say that it's great! My only complaint is that it's not 123 usable inches. The screen is slightly more than 16:9 so it's really 120" maybe 121" for 16:9 content.
> 
> It is a beautiful picture. So much better than my wall and the CLR works great. Compared to my warm gray wall, the whites are brighter and whiter, and the blacks are much better. Installation was really easy. The box is labeled Akia/Elite and it's the same frame as Elite uses so you can watch the Elite install videos. It took me about 90 mins. I did have the Silver Ticket ALR sample to compare to, and the Akia is a brighter picture. Silver Ticket is advertised as 0.4-0.6 gain and Akia is 0.8.
> 
> If anyone has any requests, I can take some pictures of various scenes. Here's three pics I took:
> 
> In the dark:
> View attachment 3059179
> 
> 
> Room at 50% dimmed:
> View attachment 3059180
> 
> 
> Room at full overhead brightness:
> View attachment 3059181
> 
> 
> My camera started to struggle with the colors (that room isn't purple and the blue definitely didn't look like a negative), but they all look great. For settings, I'm using the ones posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Bill97Z

heffneil said:


> Where is it $2k? I see it for $2800 on amazon?
> Thanks!
> 
> Neil


Sale is over. Keep an eye out, will probably go on sale again soon.


----------



## DunMunro

And another VAVA review:


----------



## Patriot666

Bill97Z said:


> Is the 1070 as bright as the VAVA? Just curious


I'm not sure of the specs/lumens, but the Vava is crazy bright. The thing is, if this is meant to be used in a non darkened room, the brightness and reflection of light off the walls washes out the picture at night, and during the day the sunlight washes it out, even with a CLR/ALR screen. I'm finding that the compromises needed to use a projector in the living room outweigh the benefits, for me anyways. I guess I'm destined to watch my movies in a cave lol.


----------



## kmfisher

Bill97Z said:


> Looks great. If you watched my screen sample videos on the previous page the CLR4 and original CLR seem to be the best options (very close in performance) of the ones I tested. So th screen isn't a true 16x9? Is that why it has a gap on the bottom?


Looking at your samples, CLR looks like the darkest black levels and image overall. CLR2 looks surprisingly good since I don't think that was meant for UST. CLR3 and CLR4 almost look exactly the same to me. What do you think?

Either the screen isn't 16x9 or the projector doesn't project in true 16x9 by just a smidge. Maybe its due to the trapezoid correction? I might be able tweak the image more by using the physical and digital picture adjustments, and maybe squeeze another half-inch out of it. I don't think I will because I'm really happy with the image quality already and you can't see the bar when you are watching movies. It just blends into the screen.










Another thing to note is that Akia/Elite has been improving their setup for the screens and addressing complaints based on Amazon reviews. For example, the screen came with two pairs of white gloves, a specific bag of extra parts for repairs, and the other bags were counted out correctly. They also tweaked how the corners of the screen wrap around the frame so that you don't risk tearing the screen anymore. The printed instructions could use more clarity, but watching the video made it really straight-forward.


----------



## Bill97Z

I find it very watchable during the day, even projecting on a wall. Also, a CLR screen won't reflect off to the walls and ceiling that bad at night.



Patriot666 said:


> I'm not sure of the specs/lumens, but the Vava is crazy bright. The thing is, if this is meant to be used in a non darkened room, the brightness and reflection of light off the walls washes out the picture at night, and during the day the sunlight washes it out, even with a CLR/ALR screen. I'm finding that the compromises needed to use a projector in the living room outweigh the benefits, for me anyways. I guess I'm destined to watch my movies in a cave lol.


----------



## Bill97Z

Your setup looks awesome. I think the only way to get the image in the full frame is to extend the picture beyond the screen and then narrow it in with the keystone correction. At some point it's good enough though!

Regarding screen samples, I didn't care for CLR2, I thought it had the worst image quality and darkest overall image without much other benefit. CLR had the deepest blacks and best light rejection. CLR4 was close and offered a slightly brighter image at the expense of blacks. CLR3 was brightest and looked the best for lighter scenes in terms of brightness and color saturation, but the blacks looked grayer and the light rejection wasn't great.

If I had to decide I would go with CLR or CLR4. CLR4 is much thicker and stiffer material than CLR and my sample refuses to lay flat no matter how I bend it. 



kmfisher said:


> Looking at your samples, CLR looks like the darkest black levels and image overall. CLR2 looks surprisingly good since I don't think that was meant for UST. CLR3 and CLR4 almost look exactly the same to me. What do you think?
> 
> Either the screen isn't 16x9 or the projector doesn't project in true 16x9 by just a smidge. Maybe its due to the trapezoid correction? I might be able tweak the image more by using the physical and digital picture adjustments, and maybe squeeze another half-inch out of it. I don't think I will because I'm really happy with the image quality already and you can't see the bar when you are watching movies. It just blends into the screen.
> 
> View attachment 3059331
> 
> 
> Another thing to note is that Akia/Elite has been improving their setup for the screens and addressing complaints based on Amazon reviews. For example, the screen came with two pairs of white gloves, a specific bag of extra parts for repairs, and the other bags were counted out correctly. They also tweaked how the corners of the screen wrap around the frame so that you don't risk tearing the screen anymore. The printed instructions could use more clarity, but watching the video made it really straight-forward.


----------



## Patriot666

Bill97Z said:


> I find it very watchable during the day, even projecting on a wall. Also, a CLR screen won't reflect off to the walls and ceiling that bad at night.


Gotcha, then it must just be the black levels of the projector that are lacking IMO. They look a bit grey and it's hard to make out anything in dark scenes. We've been watching The Haunting of Hill House, Netflix 4K, lots of dark scenes. It's funny even my wife notices it. For some reason I thought that because it's a laser it would have inky blacks.


----------



## DunMunro

Patriot666 said:


> Gotcha, then it must just be the black levels of the projector that are lacking IMO. They look a bit grey and it's hard to make out anything in dark scenes. We've been watching The Haunting of Hill House, Netflix 4K, lots of dark scenes. It's funny even my wife notices it. For some reason I thought that because it's a laser it would have inky blacks.


I prefer to stream Netflix with my UB420 BD player's streaming apps to take advantage of it's HDR Optimizer. This allows for bringing up the near blacks slightly to prevent crushing of faint details.


----------



## Bill97Z

I don't know, I don't have that problem. Here is a scene from Tron bluray projected onto a green/gray wall with the VAVA, the first day I got it. The blacks seem very good and inky. Maybe it's the source material.









IMG_5745.mov







drive.google.com








Patriot666 said:


> Gotcha, then it must just be the black levels of the projector that are lacking IMO. They look a bit grey and it's hard to make out anything in dark scenes. We've been watching The Haunting of Hill House, Netflix 4K, lots of dark scenes. It's funny even my wife notices it. For some reason I thought that because it's a laser it would have inky blacks.


----------



## kmfisher

DunMunro said:


> I prefer to stream Netflix with my UB420 BD player's streaming apps to take advantage of it's HDR Optimizer. This allows for bringing up the near blacks slightly to prevent crushing of faint details.


I think there's three issues at play here, and one or two that VAVA could correct.

1. A CLR/ALR screen definitely helps in two ways. One, it helps to minimize off ceiling/wall reflections which hurt black levels. Two, the lower gain and gray/black nature of the screen automatically improves black levels while focusing light back at the viewer.

2. HDR10 mastering and the VAVA don't always play nice. VAVA has improved their HDR implementation, but it would be nice for there to be some sort of optimizer. You can see this with Disney+ and no screen really well. Moana looks awesome, but Avengers: Endgame looks sort of gray instead of black. It's because of the way the HDR10 format only sets a single light range for an entire film vs. frame by frame for Dolby Vision and HDR10+. Then, VAVA has a poor interpretation of that light range and what should be black becomes dark gray. VAVA can fix this in two ways - improve their range algorithm to better handle a wider range of variability or give us an optimizer where we can pause the screen and tweak the image. Adding the CLR screen definitely helped this for me quite a bit.

3. Lasers can only get so dark. I'd compare the black levels to an edge-lit LCD w/out local dimming. I'm not sure if VAVA can turn the lasers fully off when black is displayed, but if VAVA could, that would significantly improve the black levels.

Still looks great overall.


----------



## gene9p

I wish they would correct the DTS decoding issue...I'm ok with just about everything else


----------



## Bill97Z

Great summary.

I agree with you on the HDR. Some flicks look incredible and some I prefer the bluray version for a brighter picture with same color quality. Spiderman far from home is a prime example (final battle scene), Bumblebee (chapter one and the last chapter), and even chapter 1 of Aquaman where I prefer the bluray because the 4K disk HDR image is too dim and doesn't offer much color improvement IMO. Some of this is probably due to the limited color gammut of the VAVA which barely extends into the HDR range. Local controls on the vava would be great, but in the mean time I just ordered a panasonic 4K player that has an HDR optimizer to see if that helps so I can use the 4K disk all of the time, esp because it has a feature where you can turn HDR off and watch the 4K disk in SDR so the picture doesn't get dimmer.

In the VAVA's defense, I don't think there are many or any 4K projectors that have better HDR processing and display for 2 grand. 

As far as blacks I just ran some contrast and black test patterns I found on youtube and the VAVA did pretty good in a dark room. I was not able to see the difference between reference black and the first or second bar, but from 3% onward I could see the different bars of contrast. I will run same test on my QLED and see how well that does!



kmfisher said:


> I think there's three issues at play here, and one or two that VAVA could correct.
> 
> 1. A CLR/ALR screen definitely helps in two ways. One, it helps to minimize off ceiling/wall reflections which hurt black levels. Two, the lower gain and gray/black nature of the screen automatically improves black levels while focusing light back at the viewer.
> 
> 2. HDR10 mastering and the VAVA don't always play nice. VAVA has improved their HDR implementation, but it would be nice for there to be some sort of optimizer. You can see this with Disney+ and no screen really well. Moana looks awesome, but Avengers: Endgame looks sort of gray instead of black. It's because of the way the HDR10 format only sets a single light range for an entire film vs. frame by frame for Dolby Vision and HDR10+. Then, VAVA has a poor interpretation of that light range and what should be black becomes dark gray. VAVA can fix this in two ways - improve their range algorithm to better handle a wider range of variability or give us an optimizer where we can pause the screen and tweak the image. Adding the CLR screen definitely helped this for me quite a bit.
> 
> 3. Lasers can only get so dark. I'd compare the black levels to an edge-lit LCD w/out local dimming. I'm not sure if VAVA can turn the lasers fully off when black is displayed, but if VAVA could, that would significantly improve the black levels.
> 
> Still looks great overall.


----------



## Ste-lar7

davedelite said:


> Question regarding the audio on the Vava. I understand that a "line in" source cannot be used to drive the HK soundbar on the Vava as a center channel. Fine. No intention to do so. What about setting up some surround speakers with the Vava and connecting those with the HK soundbar embedded in the PJ. Possible? If so, any requirements with regard to auxiliary speakers that can be used as surround or subwoofer with the Vava? Or are we limited to just what the PJs soundbar offers by itself?


I thought I read somewhere that VAVA was going to add something to the software to make the audio out selectable to allow the sound bar to stay on when something is plugged into the jack. This would allow you to get a small sub with a selectable crossover point and run the sub for a little more "oomph". Has anyone else heard this, or is it already added to the software or have they confirmed it is not coming? My wife, who approved this purchase on the condition it makes our media room more "minimalist" like all of the lifestyle pictures of UST projectors. She really wants to not have to have a sound system with this projector. I, on the other hand, am OK with that if I can at least feel the effects. Even though I have a couple of sound options, I cannot quite figure out how to make a center channel or soundbar work with the VAVA without spoiling the aesthetic.

EDIT: Or, on the other hand, is there a bluetooth subwoofer that the projector can be paired with?


----------



## Ste-lar7

Bill97Z said:


> Great summary.
> 
> I agree with you on the HDR. Some flicks look incredible and some I prefer the bluray version for a brighter picture with same color quality. Spiderman far from home is a prime example (final battle scene), Bumblebee (chapter one and the last chapter), and even chapter 1 of Aquaman where I prefer the bluray because the 4K disk HDR image is too dim and doesn't offer much color improvement IMO. Some of this is probably due to the limited color gammut of the VAVA which barely extends into the HDR range. Local controls on the vava would be great, but in the mean time I just ordered a panasonic 4K player that has an HDR optimizer to see if that helps so I can use the 4K disk all of the time, esp because it has a feature where you can turn HDR off and watch the 4K disk in SDR so the picture doesn't get dimmer.
> 
> In the VAVA's defense, I don't think there are many or any 4K projectors that have better HDR processing and display for 2 grand.
> 
> As far as blacks I just ran some contrast and black test patterns I found on youtube and the VAVA did pretty good in a dark room. I was not able to see the difference between reference black and the first or second bar, but from 3% onward I could see the different bars of contrast. I will run same test on my QLED and see how well that does!


I have never been able to use YouTube for setting any contrast or color- so many things are Youtube dependent and do not translate to other content. I have found the setup patterns on the Xbox One work pretty well.


----------



## gene9p

a few shots of APOLLO 13 on VUDU in 4k ....on my uneven painted wall,lol


----------



## gene9p

Star Wars Lego holiday special on Disney +


----------



## DCMlover

Bill97Z said:


> Is the 1070 as bright as the VAVA? Just curious


Vava is way brighter.


----------



## gene9p

VAVA has it's own screen now!!!



https://www.amazon.com/VAVA-ALR-Projector-Screen-100-inch/dp/B08KYBH4VD


----------



## aronsonstack

gene9p said:


> VAVA has it's own screen now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VAVA-ALR-Projector-Screen-100-inch/dp/B08KYBH4VD


It was listed last BF as well. But I had to go the XY Screen route because Vava doesn't offer 120.


----------



## aronsonstack

Coming from an Optoma GT5600, do you guys think I will be wowed by the Vava?


----------



## klas

aronsonstack said:


> Coming from an Optoma GT5600, do you guys think I will be wowed by the Vava?


You would be coming from FHD to 4k so yes there will be quite noticeable gain in sharpness and detail in the images after that you will never want to go back to FHD projectors.


----------



## Bill97Z

On sale again for $850 off.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08D3R7PVV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabt1_dlC_evHWFbXY03KMN?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&fbclid=IwAR0njZ12nUH4RZK7y9ZVIsMe6vc1dFJsw-n582bJAc15eFk6J9Ib4PxCOYk


----------



## DigitalMovs

Edit: Moved my questions to VAVA owner's forum.


----------



## Patriot666

My comments regarding streaming were using my Sony X700 btw. I mentioned the black levels in The Haunting of Hill House on Netflix, and it's true that other sources look way better. We're watching Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas blu ray right now with all the lights on and the blacks look great. I take it all back lol. 

P.S. Those sales must happen really quick because I haven't been able to catch one yet!


----------



## gene9p

amazon had the white ones on sale..the black models were full price ....that was yesterday..today???..it up's to 2199..


----------



## Bill97Z

DigitalMovs said:


> Edit: Moved my questions to VAVA owner's forum.


Where is this forum?


----------



## DigitalMovs

Bill97Z said:


> Where is this forum?


Hah! Surprisingly, I couldn't find one and just pieced together my questions from old responses. Too late to get in on the deal though. =/


----------



## aronsonstack

Anybody know what happened to Vava on Slickdeals? Their brand is banned on that site. You can't post deals about them.


----------



## juic-E-juice

Am I the only one who saw the massively reduced price for the VAVA UST and assumed that they must have a newer model coming out soon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aronsonstack

juic-E-juice said:


> Am I the only one who saw the massively reduced price for the VAVA UST and assumed that they must have a newer model coming out soon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or, just a BF deal.


----------



## gene9p

watching the LOTR 4k release..WOW...this is way to watch














these films. The VAVA is delivering an incredible picture and sound too!!!!


----------



## DunMunro

Do not tempt me to buy the LOTR 4K trilogy...


----------



## Bill97Z

Wow so clear, and blacks look great. How do the real dark scenes look? Any black crushing? What screen do you have?



gene9p said:


> watching the LOTR 4k release..WOW...this is way to watch
> View attachment 3062885
> View attachment 3062886
> these films. The VAVA is delivering an incredible picture and sound too!!!!
> View attachment 3062888
> View attachment 3062889


----------



## gene9p

dark scenes look great...no crushing..no screen..wall painted with Misty evening grey


----------



## Bill97Z

Rumor is they are working on a triple laser to compete with LG and Samsung. These are in the 5-6K range. Once these are gone there may never be an opportunity to get an UST for under 2 grand. The next option is the optoma which is $1000+ more, and by posts on this forum, full of bugs.

At this price point, and given the solid performance, it's a no brainer to pick one up, and upgrade down the road a few years if the technology improves and prices drop.



juic-E-juice said:


> Am I the only one who saw the massively reduced price for the VAVA UST and assumed that they must have a newer model coming out soon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badboy8813

Does a 150" CLR screen exist? The 120" Aeon CLR screen looks small on my wall.


----------



## Ste-lar7

Nice looking theater area there. Mind if I ask if having the PJ on top of the center channel causes any issues? Also, what are you using for a stand? I have contemplated using a cabinet style coffee table since they are about 22" deep and generally 12-15 inches tall.


----------



## DunMunro

badboy8813 said:


> Does a 150" CLR screen exist? The 120" Aeon CLR screen looks small on my wall.
> 
> View attachment 3063040


I suspect someone does, but you might not need one depending on your room. For example, adding simple curtain rod along the wall, and using low cost black drapes would eliminate a lot of ambient light.


----------



## GregK

For the VAVA in the 3-D mode with 24p content, does anyone have a way of confirming if the refresh rate is 120hz or 144hz? The DLP chip can do 144hz and given both 3-D and apparently 24 native playback are now options with this projector, I was curious if anyone knew.


----------



## badboy8813

larrimore said:


> Nice looking theater area there. Mind if I ask if having the PJ on top of the center channel causes any issues? Also, what are you using for a stand? I have contemplated using a cabinet style coffee table since they are about 22" deep and generally 12-15 inches tall.


Thanks! Haven't had any issues with having the PJ on top of the center channel. I am using this stand from IKEA -> LACK TV unit, black-brown, 58 5/8x21 5/8x13 3/4" - IKEA without the legs installed.


----------



## Ste-lar7

badboy8813 said:


> Thanks! Haven't had any issues with having the PJ on top of the center channel. I am using this stand from IKEA -> LACK TV unit, black-brown, 58 5/8x21 5/8x13 3/4" - IKEA without the legs installed.


Which size screen are you using? Which brand/material?


----------



## badboy8813

larrimore said:


> Which size screen are you using? Which brand/material?


120" Elite Screens Aeon CLR


----------



## gene9p

The Hobbit..an Unexpected Journey 4k set


----------



## aronsonstack

Love my new Vava!!! But man, I was keystoning and budging the projector for close to an hour. LOL! Can someone explain HDMI 2.0? If I select this... the rich vibrant colors goes away, it becomes more grayish or cold. So I just turn it off. I'm using Nvidia Shield TV Pro. 

But I'd just like to be schooled on why HDMI 2.0 is like that, and in what use cases would you turn it on?


----------



## aronsonstack

aronsonstack said:


> Love my new Vava!!! But man, I was keystoning and budging the projector for close to an hour. LOL! Can someone explain HDMI 2.0? If I select this... the rich vibrant colors goes away, it becomes more grayish or cold. So I just turn it off. I'm using Nvidia Shield TV Pro.
> 
> But I'd just like to be schooled on why HDMI 2.0 is like that, and in what use cases would you turn it on?


So I found out that if I turn on HDMI 2.0 on the Vava... I have to go to the advanced settings in Nvidia Shield to turn on "Match content color space." Correct colors then come back. Still not sure what all this means.


----------



## Bill97Z

Make sure you also turn on HDR for the HDMI input that you are using an the colors should get even richer! 



aronsonstack said:


> Love my new Vava!!! But man, I was keystoning and budging the projector for close to an hour. LOL! Can someone explain HDMI 2.0? If I select this... the rich vibrant colors goes away, it becomes more grayish or cold. So I just turn it off. I'm using Nvidia Shield TV Pro.
> 
> But I'd just like to be schooled on why HDMI 2.0 is like that, and in what use cases would you turn it on?


----------



## kmfisher

aronsonstack said:


> Love my new Vava!!! But man, I was keystoning and budging the projector for close to an hour. LOL! Can someone explain HDMI 2.0? If I select this... the rich vibrant colors goes away, it becomes more grayish or cold. So I just turn it off. I'm using Nvidia Shield TV Pro.
> 
> But I'd just like to be schooled on why HDMI 2.0 is like that, and in what use cases would you turn it on?


I would turn it on, and look at the HDR settings for the VAVA and on the Shield. They likely need to be adjusted. You might have to change the color gamut on the shield to align with the VAVA. At least, that's my guess.


----------



## skittletop

On a related note, has anyone hooked their Vava up to a windows PC? So far I can only get it to work at 30fps, if I enable HDMI 2.0 in the projector settings, the screen goes blank :-/ I'm running Windows 10 with an Nvidia GTX1080?

At first, I thought it might be my HDMI cable. I purchased this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XXWXBVG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
But when I use the same cable with my Nvidia shield I get full 2160p 60fps fine (with HDMI 2.0 checked in the projector settings).


----------



## Patriot666

aronsonstack said:


> Love my new Vava!!! But man, I was keystoning and budging the projector for close to an hour. LOL! Can someone explain HDMI 2.0? If I select this... the rich vibrant colors goes away, it becomes more grayish or cold. So I just turn it off. I'm using Nvidia Shield TV Pro.
> 
> But I'd just like to be schooled on why HDMI 2.0 is like that, and in what use cases would you turn it on?


I spent days moving the projector to line it up lol, but I'm pretty sure my screen isn't exactly square. As I've mentioned in previous posts, I've noticed the grayish blacks too, but I haven't tried turning off HDMI 2.0. I just started using the Shield TV Pro. What an awesome box!


----------



## Ste-lar7

I really love the picture from this projector, even on a wall. However, I want to know if anyone else is having a terrible time with Rainbow Effect from this projector. I am trying to get my head around whether or not I can live with this. I had a projector (Optoma) that I had for a couple of years that was about as bad as this one. I learned to live with it but it never went away for me. Then after a couple of LCD projectors, I ended up with a Sharp DLP that gave me no RBE at all. I liked it so much I bought a second one when we moved to a new house. I thought that RBE must just be a thing of the past until I got this one. 

Is the RBE on these just worse than other DLP USTs or is it that DLP has taken a step back with Color Wheels?


----------



## aronsonstack

Patriot666 said:


> I spent days moving the projector to line it up lol, but I'm pretty sure my screen isn't exactly square. As I've mentioned in previous posts, I've noticed the grayish blacks too, but I haven't tried turning off HDMI 2.0. I just started using the Shield TV Pro. What an awesome box!


Yep, I know mine isn't completely squared either. It still kinda amazes me there isn't any easier technology. I'm fairly new to projectors, and during my process of researching, my imagination of keystoning was way more advanced than reality. I thought you can simply plot the 8 dots, and tell the project to fill it up! LOL! Wouldn't that be neat if that was how it is?


----------



## gene9p

larrimore said:


> I really love the picture from this projector, even on a wall. However, I want to know if anyone else is having a terrible time with Rainbow Effect from this projector. I am trying to get my head around whether or not I can live with this. I had a projector (Optoma) that I had for a couple of years that was about as bad as this one. I learned to live with it but it never went away for me. Then after a couple of LCD projectors, I ended up with a Sharp DLP that gave me no RBE at all. I liked it so much I bought a second one when we moved to a new house. I thought that RBE must just be a thing of the past until I got this one.
> 
> Is the RBE on these just worse than other DLP USTs or is it that DLP has taken a step back with Color Wheels?


I haven't even noticed it....then again i don't go looking for it either


----------



## Patriot666

aronsonstack said:


> Yep, I know mine isn't completely squared either. It still kinda amazes me there isn't any easier technology. I'm fairly new to projectors, and during my process of researching, my imagination of keystoning was way more advanced than reality. I thought you can simply plot the 8 dots, and tell the project to fill it up! LOL! Wouldn't that be neat if that was how it is?


I refuse to use keystone adjustments at all. I do whatever it takes to get the image squared. Ask my wife...she thinks I'm nuts lol.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skittletop

skittletop said:


> On a related note, has anyone hooked their Vava up to a windows PC? So far I can only get it to work at 30fps, if I enable HDMI 2.0 in the projector settings, the screen goes blank :-/ I'm running Windows 10 with an Nvidia GTX1080?
> 
> At first, I thought it might be my HDMI cable. I purchased this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XXWXBVG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> But when I use the same cable with my Nvidia shield I get full 2160p 60fps fine (with HDMI 2.0 checked in the projector settings).


Answering my own post. Using a Display Port to HDMI 2.0 Converter cable fixed it. This is the one I purchased:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077JB28KM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## aronsonstack

Hey owners... when we power it off, is the on/off button supposed to go dark, or does it get illuminated? When I power mine off, it seems to shut down, everything is quiet, but that on/off button is illuminated. Is this normal?


----------



## vava4k

Hello folks 

sorry for posting off topic message.

long time lurker and use this website to keep me updated on what to get and what not to get in terms of my entertainment needs, managed to get this shipped to me by my friend to my address however due to holidays I was away and I lost the package before I got back home as it was left outside  is there any way to track the projector? can vava help in anyway if the order no etc is provided to them? not sure what to do, still checking with shipping company and planning to register a complaint with police. But is there any tracking or gps available in the projector if somehow we can find out or get the serial from vava from the order number? is it possible if whoever stole it turns on can be tracked? I know this is not phone or tab but as this is Chinese tech I am just curious if they have anything of that sort in it as they do in some other products like some of the security webcams they sell etc. I tried to postpone the shipment but I was not able to do it unfortunately. I had my neighbors informed about being not at home and they have been timely collecting the mails etc but they say no projector was delivered  

Appreciate your input.


----------



## gene9p

aronsonstack said:


> Hey owners... when we power it off, is the on/off button supposed to go dark, or does it get illuminated? When I power mine off, it seems to shut down, everything is quiet, but that on/off button is illuminated. Is this normal?


yes....


----------



## gene9p

vava4k said:


> Hello folks
> 
> sorry for posting off topic message.
> 
> long time lurker and use this website to keep me updated on what to get and what not to get in terms of my entertainment needs, managed to get this shipped to me by my friend to my address however due to holidays I was away and I lost the package before I got back home as it was left outside  is there any way to track the projector? can vava help in anyway if the order no etc is provided to them? not sure what to do, still checking with shipping company and planning to register a complaint with police. But is there any tracking or gps available in the projector if somehow we can find out or get the serial from vava from the order number? is it possible if whoever stole it turns on can be tracked? I know this is not phone or tab but as this is Chinese tech I am just curious if they have anything of that sort in it as they do in some other products like some of the security webcams they sell etc. I tried to postpone the shipment but I was not able to do it unfortunately. I had my neighbors informed about being not at home and they have been timely collecting the mails etc but they say no projector was delivered
> 
> Appreciate your input.


The shipping company is responsible for the loss. I f you ordered it from Amazon,or Vava themselves they provided you a tracking number and delivery notice. If they just left it..then it wasn't delivered so they have to replace it. If they give you a hard time, dispute the charges on your credit card.


----------



## Rigby Reardon

Hi all, I got one of these as a second projector for the living room and am quite happy with the 2D image. However, I have a weird problem with 3D. When playing a 3D Blu-ray and switching the Vava to 3D mode, I get a 3D image with my shutter glasses, but there are green stripes (about an inch thick) along the top and bottom edges of the screen, which are very irritating. Additionally, the Vava displays "1920x2205" in the top left corner (instead of 1920x1080) after switching to 3D mode. Is this normal in frame-packing mode? This is with Vava firmware 1.91 and a cheap LG UHD/BD player.

Has anyone ever seen anything like this, and is the "1920x2205" in 3D mode normal? Also, is there any way to display information about the received video signal on this projector without switching modes?


----------



## gene9p

Rigby Reardon said:


> Hi all, I got one of these as a second projector for the living room and am quite happy with the 2D image. However, I have a weird problem with 3D. When playing a 3D Blu-ray and switching the Vava to 3D mode, I get a 3D image with my shutter glasses, but there are green stripes (about an inch thick) along the top and bottom edges of the screen, which are very irritating. Additionally, the Vava displays "1920x2205" in the top left corner (instead of 1920x1080) after switching to 3D mode. Is this normal in frame-packing mode? This is with Vava firmware 1.91 and a cheap LG UHD/BD player.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen anything like this, and is the "1920x2205" in 3D mode normal? Also, is there any way to display information about the received video signal on this projector without switching modes?


try the different 3d modes on the projector...there is a top and bottom mode that might be the best for you

3d is 1080p


----------



## Rigby Reardon

gene9p said:


> try the different 3d modes on the projector...there is a top and bottom mode that might be the best for you
> 
> 3d is 1080p


Hi, thanks for the reply. I tried both the top/bottom and "frame encapsulation" modes, and the green stripes show on both (the left/right mode obviously doesn't work with 3D Blu-ray).

My understanding is that 3D Blu-ray uses the frame-packing format, which basically uses double-height frames consisting of two 1080p frames stacked on top of each other, with a 45-pixel separator between them. So the total frame height is 2205, and that's what the projector shows. My theory is that he Vava does not seem to be aware that this is really a 1080 stereoscopic format. Possibly the green stripes are the 45-pixel separator. Has anyone else tried playing 3D Blu-rays (as opposed to top-bottom encoded files) on this projector?


----------



## Cyborg_Optoma

vava4k said:


> Hello folks
> 
> sorry for posting off topic message.
> 
> long time lurker and use this website to keep me updated on what to get and what not to get in terms of my entertainment needs, managed to get this shipped to me by my friend to my address however due to holidays I was away and I lost the package before I got back home as it was left outside  is there any way to track the projector? can vava help in anyway if the order no etc is provided to them? not sure what to do, still checking with shipping company and planning to register a complaint with police. But is there any tracking or gps available in the projector if somehow we can find out or get the serial from vava from the order number? is it possible if whoever stole it turns on can be tracked? I know this is not phone or tab but as this is Chinese tech I am just curious if they have anything of that sort in it as they do in some other products like some of the security webcams they sell etc. I tried to postpone the shipment but I was not able to do it unfortunately. I had my neighbors informed about being not at home and they have been timely collecting the mails etc but they say no projector was delivered
> 
> Appreciate your input.





gene9p said:


> The shipping company is responsible for the loss. I f you ordered it from Amazon,or Vava themselves they provided you a tracking number and delivery notice. If they just left it..then it wasn't delivered so they have to replace it. If they give you a hard time, dispute the charges on your credit card.



I agree with gene work out with Amazon or VaVa and see what they will say or whoever the retailer is from whom you bought it. This happened to me with some other item from Amazon few days back as they are using some third-party shipment companies I believe and the tracking numbers are completely different and not trackable unlike USPS or UPS or FedEx. The item showed as delivered but nothing was delivered. 

But yea I am not sure if this projector has the capability of tracking when turned on if it got lost I may be wrong I never looked into it having such features or information, I don't think any projector has that capability unless it is really stolen and they log in, I mean connect to the network and if you have or get serial no then that is a possibility but its a long shot.

I hope you get your issues resolved and get to enjoy the projector soon.


----------



## gene9p

Rigby Reardon said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. I tried both the top/bottom and "frame encapsulation" modes, and the green stripes show on both (the left/right mode obviously doesn't work with 3D Blu-ray).
> 
> My understanding is that 3D Blu-ray uses the frame-packing format, which basically uses double-height frames consisting of two 1080p frames stacked on top of each other, with a 45-pixel separator between them. So the total frame height is 2205, and that's what the projector shows. My theory is that he Vava does not seem to be aware that this is really a 1080 stereoscopic format. Possibly the green stripes are the 45-pixel separator. Has anyone else tried playing 3D Blu-rays (as opposed to top-bottom encoded files) on this projector?


I played several 3D blu rays with top and bottom..no problems....I am using an OPPO 203 blu ray player...no files..just the 3d discs...looks pretty damn good


----------



## aronsonstack

Any of you guys


gene9p said:


> yes....


Thanks! Also, does anybody here use Disney Plus app? HDMI 2.0 makes the Mandalorian less bright and dull. I have to turn it off. Initially I had this issue with ALL apps. Then I realized in my Nvidia Shield Pro setting, I had to turn on "Match content color space." So all apps now work fine with HDMI 2.0... EXCEPT, Disney Plus. The app is fine when browsing, colors look normal until you play a title, then the picture is darker, no pop. I have to go back to HDMI 1.4 for Disney Plus. 

Anybody any clues what's going on?


----------



## Rigby Reardon

gene9p said:


> I played several 3D blu rays with top and bottom..no problems....I am using an OPPO 203 blu ray player...no files..just the 3d discs...looks pretty damn good


Thanks, maybe I'll try to find another player to check if the LG does something weird. Does your Vava show 1920x1080 or 1920x2205 in the top left corner after switching to 3D? Which firmware version are you using?

_Edit:_ Brought over my trusty Sony X700 from the other room and it shows the same green stripes at the top and bottom of the image in both top/down and "frame encapsulation" mode on the Vava.  It does not do this on my Panasonic projector.


----------



## vava4k

gene9p said:


> The shipping company is responsible for the loss. I f you ordered it from Amazon,or Vava themselves they provided you a tracking number and delivery notice. If they just left it..then it wasn't delivered so they have to replace it. If they give you a hard time, dispute the charges on your credit card.





Cyborg_Optoma said:


> I agree with gene work out with Amazon or VaVa and see what they will say or whoever the retailer is from whom you bought it. This happened to me with some other item from Amazon few days back as they are using some third-party shipment companies I believe and the tracking numbers are completely different and not trackable unlike USPS or UPS or FedEx. The item showed as delivered but nothing was delivered.
> 
> But yea I am not sure if this projector has the capability of tracking when turned on if it got lost I may be wrong I never looked into it having such features or information, I don't think any projector has that capability unless it is really stolen and they log in, I mean connect to the network and if you have or get serial no then that is a possibility but its a long shot.
> 
> I hope you get your issues resolved and get to enjoy the projector soon.


Sure Thanks much for your input on this folks appreciate it.


----------



## gene9p

aronsonstack said:


> Any of you guys
> 
> 
> Thanks! Also, does anybody here use Disney Plus app? HDMI 2.0 makes the Mandalorian less bright and dull. I have to turn it off. Initially I had this issue with ALL apps. Then I realized in my Nvidia Shield Pro setting, I had to turn on "Match content color space." So all apps now work fine with HDMI 2.0... EXCEPT, Disney Plus. The app is fine when browsing, colors look normal until you play a title, then the picture is darker, no pop. I have to go back to HDMI 1.4 for Disney Plus.
> 
> Anybody any clues what's going on?


I use a Roku stick and an Amazon Firestick with no problems..don't use the Vava for streaming


----------



## Budala007

Will the Vava 4K project an image ok on a popcorn texture based living room wall?

I have a BenQ HT2050A in our basement rec room which is more dedicated for movies, but for everyday use can I shoot an image to our popcorn texture based wall in the living room and how would it look? There is 1 window nearby and some ambient lighting. 



http://imgur.com/a/Xpg8a0p


I figured it’s just an everyday non dedicated theatre area, but what’s the cheapest screen? The reasoning that I originally had is I didn’t want to mess around with positioning, etc....finding the right height table, etc...then you would have attach the screen perfectly to the wall based on how far back the projector is so this way I figured I can project an image on the wall and not sorry about it.....bad idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz

I wonder when Vava v2 will come around. 

Could one of these manufacturers PLEASE add a couple of speaker posts and allow powered audio override so we can use these things as center channel speakers in an existing HT system? This deficiency is so frustrating. Trying to design around an projector AND center channel speaker with the precise distance requirements of the projector is a PITA.


----------



## aronsonstack

gene9p said:


> I use a Roku stick and an Amazon Firestick with no problems..don't use the Vava for streaming


I'm using a Nvidia Shield Pro, not Vava apps. But that reminds me, maybe I'll experiment with a fire stick to see if the same thing is happening.


----------



## aronsonstack

Hey Guys, an ALR screen helps us during the day, but does it hurt us at night in terms of getting the most pop out of the Vava? Is the picture even brighter if we use a non ALR screen at night?


----------



## gene9p

LOTR..The Return of the King


----------



## kmfisher

aronsonstack said:


> Hey Guys, an ALR screen helps us during the day, but does it hurt us at night in terms of getting the most pop out of the Vava? Is the picture even brighter if we use a non ALR screen at night?


That really depends on your current setup. I was using my warm gray wall before I got the Akia 123" ALR screen. So my brights got a little brighter and blacks got a little darker. Overall this adds volume to the picture. My screen has a 0.8 gain so my wall was likely 0.5ish.

If I had a white screen with a 1.0-1.4 gain, I would have lost brightness but gained better black levels with the ALR.

When I had Silver Ticket samples side-by-side, I thought white was brightest, alr gave me the most detailed picture, and the cinegray was somewhere in between.

Now, my screen is setup with walls on either side and that significantly hurts my black levels due to light reflection. If I could control that better, it would be even better. Plus, I'm pushing 123" and if you are projecting 100-110", it's even brighter.

So, tldr, there's lots of pop with the ALR screen, better picture volume, and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## DunMunro

Budala007 said:


> Will the Vava 4K project an image ok on a popcorn texture based living room wall?
> 
> I have a BenQ HT2050A in our basement rec room which is more dedicated for movies, but for everyday use can I shoot an image to our popcorn texture based wall in the living room and how would it look? There is 1 window nearby and some ambient lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Xpg8a0p
> 
> 
> I figured it’s just an everyday non dedicated theatre area, but what’s the cheapest screen? The reasoning that I originally had is I didn’t want to mess around with positioning, etc....finding the right height table, etc...then you would have attach the screen perfectly to the wall based on how far back the projector is so this way I figured I can project an image on the wall and not sorry about it.....bad idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It (VAVA) will not look good because the light will create a shadow above each nodule, due the the upward throw - take a flashlight and project upward from about 9in from the wall to simulate the effect.


----------



## Bill97Z

Got my Grandview Dynamique ALR/CLR screen installed, exceeded my expectations. This thing really has TV image quality now.

The screen took 5-6 hours to build and hang. The material had no creases or wrinkles and the finished product is very sturdy and high quality. The mounting brackets offer micro adjustment on height which is really nice so you don't have to make new holes if you miss the mark.
I mounted mine 1/2" to 1" higher than I needed and pulled the projector out so the bottom lined up. Note if you mount it to low you are screwed unless you can lower the projector. At that point the rest of the image was slightly too big for the screen only by like 1-2" on the sides and top. I used keystone correction to pull it in and fit perfectly. Videos of the screen in action below. 









IMG_6767.MOV







drive.google.com





Darkroom / Lightroom Comparison









IMG_6771.MOV







drive.google.com





Note, video compression blurred the image, in real life the image is tack sharp.


----------



## Ricoflashback

DunMunro said:


> It (VAVA) will not look good because the light will create a shadow above each nodule, due the the upward throw - take a flashlight and project upward from about 9in from the wall to simulate the effect.


***Yes, but the uneven shadows and distortion will provide that 3D, "Timothy Leary" effect. Turn on, Tune In, Tube Out.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Bill97Z said:


> Got my Grandview Dynamique ALR/CLR screen installed, exceeded my expectations. This thing really has TV image quality now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6767.MOV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkroom / Lightroom Comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6771.MOV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note, video compression blurred the image, in real life the image is tack sharp.


***Looks real nice. I've seen great deals for other ALR screens (120" - $774 including shipping) like this:





__





Telon 120" 4k Pet Crystal Ultra Short Throw Projector Fixed Frame Ust Alr Clr Screen Ambient Light Rejecting Projection Screen - Buy Ambient Light Rejecting Alr Pet Projection Screen,Xy Screen Pet Crystal Ust Alr Projection Screen For Vava 4k,Ust Clr Screen For Xiaomi 4k Product on Alibaba.com


Telon 120" 4k Pet Crystal Ultra Short Throw Projector Fixed Frame Ust Alr Clr Screen Ambient Light Rejecting Projection Screen - Buy Ambient Light Rejecting Alr Pet Projection Screen,Xy Screen Pet Crystal Ust Alr Projection Screen For Vava 4k,Ust Clr Screen For Xiaomi 4k Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





But in the end, I'll probably go with the Grandview Dynamique due to the warranty and "investment" criteria. And, hopefully, not have to worry about it for years to come. 

Also - - I've looked high and low at all the new UST 4K Laser Projectors and they all seem to have some warts on them. Which makes me think the VAVA 4K will be fine and I can also upgrade later and save a couple grand in the process.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Bill97Z said:


> Got my Grandview Dynamique ALR/CLR screen installed, exceeded my expectations. This thing really has TV image quality now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6767.MOV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkroom / Lightroom Comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6771.MOV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note, video compression blurred the image, in real life the image is tack sharp.


***Wonderful theater room! Love the ceiling.


----------



## Bill97Z

Yes, I tested samples of 6 different screen materials.

I liked Grandview and Elite CLR the best. I picked Grandview because I needed 110" size which is hard to get and also because I have a local dealer so I picked it up instead of having it shipped. Akia (affiliated with Elite) CLR4 material was a close third and is very cost effective on Amazon. The Telon material was similiar to CLR3 material from Elite/Akia. It had a higher gain and looked really good in bright scenes and in a dark room, but the light rejecting capability and deep blacks in ambient light were no match for the others I mentioned....the blacks looked gray in comparison. If you don't have a lot of ambient light, those would probably work ok.

I agree with you, the VAVA seems like the best deal out there right now. With the right screen the image quality is incredible and it's a fraction of the price of the other options. Also, I noticed this thread is mostly full of happy customers showing off their VAVA and asking questions, while the threads of some of the other UST projectors are full of complaints and even a petition to fix bugs via firmware.





Ricoflashback said:


> ***Looks real nice. I've seen great deals for other ALR screens (120" - $774 including shipping) like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telon 120" 4k Pet Crystal Ultra Short Throw Projector Fixed Frame Ust Alr Clr Screen Ambient Light Rejecting Projection Screen - Buy Ambient Light Rejecting Alr Pet Projection Screen,Xy Screen Pet Crystal Ust Alr Projection Screen For Vava 4k,Ust Clr Screen For Xiaomi 4k Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> Telon 120" 4k Pet Crystal Ultra Short Throw Projector Fixed Frame Ust Alr Clr Screen Ambient Light Rejecting Projection Screen - Buy Ambient Light Rejecting Alr Pet Projection Screen,Xy Screen Pet Crystal Ust Alr Projection Screen For Vava 4k,Ust Clr Screen For Xiaomi 4k Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.alibaba.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, I'll probably go with the Grandview Dynamique due to the warranty and "investment" criteria. And, hopefully, not have to worry about it for years to come.
> 
> Also - - I've looked high and low at all the new UST 4K Laser Projectors and they all seem to have some warts on them. Which makes me think the VAVA 4K will be fine and I can also upgrade later and save a couple grand in the process.


----------



## Cavin Mosters

Rigby Reardon said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll try to find another player to check if the LG does something weird. Does your Vava show 1920x1080 or 1920x2205 in the top left corner after switching to 3D? Which firmware version are you using?
> 
> _Edit:_ Brought over my trusty Sony X700 from the other room and it shows the same green stripes at the top and bottom of the image in both top/down and "frame encapsulation" mode on the Vava.  It does not do this on my Panasonic projector.


I have the same problem with green stripe top and bottom in frame encapsulation mode... it a vava problem, in an earlier firmware version that was not...but I don't know anymore, with version it began


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Off the wall question but do laser UST's suffer from any "dust blobs" or dust entering the unit? Would having it covered (after it's cooled off) make any sense? (Custom, plastic "box")


----------



## Rigby Reardon

Cavin Mosters said:


> I have the same problem with green stripe top and bottom in frame encapsulation mode... it a vava problem, in an earlier firmware version that was not...but I don't know anymore, with version it began


Thanks for confirming, at least I now know it's a firmware issue. I'm in touch with Vava support, hopefully we'll be able to get this fixed.


----------



## Rigby Reardon

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Off the wall question but do laser UST's suffer from any "dust blobs" or dust entering the unit? Would having it covered (after it's cooled off) make any sense? (Custom, plastic "box")


Laser-based projectors are generally not affected since the light engine is fully sealed.


----------



## RedHotFuzz

gene9p said:


> LOTR..The Return of the King


Holy shiznit, that looks great!!! Can’t wait to rewatch these 3 movies in 4K on a big screen!


----------



## Bill97Z

Really loving the Grandview Dynamique Screen!

youtube stream










Another youtube stream










Bumblebee 4K HDR










Aquaman 4K HDR










Xbox 360 10 year old game, even looks good with daylight coming in.....


----------



## kmfisher

Bill97Z said:


> Really loving the Grandview Dynamique Screen!
> 
> youtube stream
> 
> View attachment 3067710
> 
> 
> Another youtube stream
> 
> View attachment 3067711
> 
> 
> Bumblebee 4K HDR
> 
> View attachment 3067712
> 
> 
> Aquaman 4K HDR
> 
> View attachment 3067713
> 
> 
> Xbox 360 10 year old game, even looks good with daylight coming in.....
> 
> View attachment 3067714


Looks beautiful. Do you think the backlight enhances the perceived black levels? Does your camera make the black levels look darker than they are? My camera does that. The phone makes it look oled when it's really more edgelit LCD quality.


----------



## badboy8813

Bill97Z said:


> Really loving the Grandview Dynamique Screen!
> 
> youtube stream
> 
> View attachment 3067710
> 
> 
> Another youtube stream
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee 4K HDR
> 
> View attachment 3067712
> 
> 
> Aquaman 4K HDR
> 
> 
> 
> Xbox 360 10 year old game, even looks good with daylight coming in.....


how did you install the LED lights? I totally messed mine up and it is not evenly balanced.


----------



## kmfisher

Also, what are you using for calibration settings?


----------



## Cavin Mosters

Rigby Reardon said:


> Thanks for confirming, at least I now know it's a firmware issue. I'm in touch with Vava support, hopefully we'll be able to get this fixed.


I think the problem was introduced in firmware 1.80 where they add the trapezoid Correction in 3D mode.


----------



## Bill97Z

The backlighting def improves perceived contrast. It really depends on the source. I would the worst it looks is edgelit LCD, but some source material looks incredible. Sometimes I can't tell the difference (in a dark room) from my 82" QLED. Again the bias lighting def contributes here.



kmfisher said:


> Looks beautiful. Do you think the backlight enhances the perceived black levels? Does your camera make the black levels look darker than they are? My camera does that. The phone makes it look oled when it's really more edgelit LCD quality.


----------



## Bill97Z

What screen do you have? I just put them on the back of the screen about an inch from the edge. My screen angles out from the wall on the back near the edges so it aims the lights on the wall an inch or so from the screen edges giving it a perfect perimeter.



badboy8813 said:


> how did you install the LED lights? I totally messed mine up and it is not evenly balanced.


----------



## Bill97Z

Calibration settings are pretty standard except for color which I warmed up because it was too cool. The screen has a lot to do with it. I tested 6 different screen materials and this one and one other had best balance of brightness, color, contrast, blacks, and light rejection.



kmfisher said:


> Also, what are you using for calibration settings?


----------



## DunMunro

Another look at the VAVA 4K:





 (turn on CC and use the autotranslate feature for language of choice)


----------



## Hylan51

Hello... Does anybody know where I can get a replacement remote or have a part # for it?


----------



## DunMunro

VAVA 4K vs Optoma P2:









VAVA 4K vs Optoma CinemaX P2


The VAVA 4K and Optoma CinemaX P2, at $2,799 and $3,299 respectively, are the lowest-priced 4K UST laser projectors on the market. Is the Optoma worth the extra $500? We faced them off to find out.



www.projectorcentral.com


----------



## Cyborg_Optoma

Hi

Is there a good calibration setting numbers for the customized mode? I saw one on projector people or review and one here by user USTguy I believe.

I am having some bleed out on all 4 sides of the screen making me think I am not getting good brightness on the screen itself. I will post some pictures tonight.

I am using my old screen which I used for sony VPL-HW40ES and it makes me feel that the projector still outputs better picture than vava but I think I am wrong and need to calibrate vava , Denon x3300w receiver, and also the Panasonic DP-UB420

Thanks in advance

EDIT:

Sorry, I think I should have created a new post this became too lengthy now 

Adding pictures, also sorry I think I forgot in the night to mention the details about the screen I am using, I bought this in 2015 when I purchased the Sony Projector.

This is the one:
STR-169135-S Silver Ticket 135" Diagonal 16:9 HDTV (6 Piece Fixed Frame) Projector Screen Ambient Light Rejecting Silver-Grey Material for 2D and 3D 

Now they have titled the same thing as below.. or did they really change the material? I am not sure.

STR-169135-S Silver Ticket 4K Ultra HD Ready Cinema Format (6 Piece Fixed Frame) Projector Screen (16:9, 135", Silver Material)



https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PUWOWS4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1




Sorry if the pictures are not clear.. I think they do not do justice but at least show what my concern is about..

Last night I actually made few changes for video output for both receiver and UHD player and I am not sure it did any good or bad .. but to my naked eye, it looked like it made few changes and looked better. I am not too picky about these things as the sony projector I had and still using by default had few color modes which I used to use without having to do or change any settings ( i did create one user setting of my own once some forums members had some calibration values put up here for that projector too ) and same with receiver except for sound calibration. But for vava I think we do no need some out-of-box calibration to be done for the projector itself or all the other types of equipment connected to it giving us the output.

I see the top part getting hurt due to the screen not able to contain the brightness or colors inside it and reflects on the wall and in turn, makes the image on the screen itself look a little dull and not so bright.. as you can see in the first picture the black in the bottom is not much grayed out like the one on top of the screen.. How can I reduce this to get good brightness on the screen and not get a reflection from walls etc.. and this is a light-controlled room and I mostly use the projector at night.

I will try to put how the Playstation game looks like the colors it is showing didn't impress me much.. I usually play COD and I actually didn't notice lag.. maybe I am blind lol.. not sure though ... but like many reviews that mentioned this projector is not good for gaming because of lag or the lag it can create I didn't see it except my issue is I am not getting a good image quality either it is too greenish or reddish or simply put together it looks washed out image or video when playing COD. I will post gaming session pictures tonight.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Rigby Reardon

Cyborg_Optoma said:


> I see the top part getting hurt due to the screen not able to contain the brightness or colors inside it and reflects on the wall and in turn, makes the image on the screen itself look a little dull and not so bright.. as you can see in the first picture the black in the bottom is not much grayed out like the one on top of the screen.. How can I reduce this to get good brightness on the screen and not get a reflection from walls etc.. and this is a light-controlled room and I mostly use the projector at night.


It looks like your screen has a relatively high gain, which means a lot of the light from the projector gets reflected toward the ceiling rather than diffused. Generally, for UST projectors you want a low-gain screen (best below 1.0). ALR screens for traditional long-throw projectors are not well suited, since they intentionally have higher gains. If you want ALR, you need an ALR screen specifically for UST projectors (which are designed to prioritize light coming from below the screen).


----------



## Bill97Z

Good read. I don’t have those color issues that the reviewer mentions with skin tone inaccuracies or maybe they’re just nitpicking. In fact my VAVA paired with the Grandview Dynamic Screen doesn't look much different than my QLED. The reviewer likes the P2 better because it has more adjustments and menus are layed out nicely, but those adjustments and bells and whistles come with a price. If you look at the threads on home theater forms, vava owners are posting how much they’re enjoying their projectors and on the Optoma thread, it’s filled with complaints of bugs and warranty issues of all these extra features that aren’t working right (mostly the P1 but it says a lot than the manufacturer is not supporting the product....members started a petition!). I think the image performance is pretty similar once they’re both dialed in and even this review measured the Vava as having a broader color space which will improve HDR viewing. Also, I consider the price difference as $1000+, not $500 as indicated in the review, when you consider the real street price of the Vava. Last, one of my favorite advantages of the Vava is a shorter throw ratio so the unit doesn’t have to be pulled into the room and back from the wall as far.



DunMunro said:


> VAVA 4K vs Optoma P2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAVA 4K vs Optoma CinemaX P2
> 
> 
> The VAVA 4K and Optoma CinemaX P2, at $2,799 and $3,299 respectively, are the lowest-priced 4K UST laser projectors on the market. Is the Optoma worth the extra $500? We faced them off to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com


----------



## gene9p

IMO the VAVA is a High End projector as much as the Optoma models..maybe more so in bang for the buck.


----------



## klas

It's obvious that bang for the buck for VAVA is main selling point but I bought one also because it has shorter distance from the wall. Perhaps Optoma will catch up to VAVA when they release P3


----------



## kmfisher

New firmware is out. Version 2.10. Says optimized boot process, fixed electronic focus, and some WiFi issue. I don't really see much difference in anything. HDR may be slightly improved but also may be a placebo affect.


----------



## blazed

evnow said:


> May be their updated model for the year is coming out ? Obviously very late ... but the Xiaomi 1S came out just a month or so back.
> 
> ps : Mijia 1S is also available now for ~ 1700.


Is the 1s basically a Chinese version of the vava?


----------



## Rigby Reardon

kmfisher said:


> New firmware is out. Version 2.10. Says optimized boot process, fixed electronic focus, and some WiFi issue. I don't really see much difference in anything. HDR may be slightly improved but also may be a placebo affect.


This update also fixes the problem with the green stripes when playing 3D Blu-rays that was discussed on the previous pages of this thread. You must select "frame encapsulation" mode, not "top/bottom".


----------



## Cyborg_Optoma

kmfisher said:


> New firmware is out. Version 2.10. Says optimized boot process, fixed electronic focus, and some WiFi issue. I don't really see much difference in anything. HDR may be slightly improved but also may be a placebo affect.
> 
> View attachment 3069974


Hi

Are these updates only available directly through the projector connected to a network or can be downloaded and applied through a USB stick or over Bluetooth via phone or phone app?

Thanks


----------



## klas

Cyborg_Optoma said:


> Hi
> 
> Are these updates only available directly through the projector connected to a network or can be downloaded and applied through a USB stick or over Bluetooth via phone or phone app?
> 
> Thanks


It prompts you to download .5 GB file on the projector. No usb stick needed


----------



## Rigby Reardon

Cyborg_Optoma said:


> Are these updates only available directly through the projector connected to a network or can be downloaded and applied through a USB stick or over Bluetooth via phone or phone app?


It is possible to install updates via a USB stick, but Vava only has a very old firmware for download on their web page. Their support may be able to send you a newer file if for some reason you can't connect your projector to the network. But the online update is by far the easiest method.

BTW, maybe it's just a coincidence, but when watching a movie last night the fan seemed to stay at a lower speed, i.e. less noise than with the 1.91 firmware.


----------



## Cyborg_Optoma

Rigby Reardon said:


> It is possible to install updates via a USB stick, but Vava only has a very old firmware for download on their web page. Their support may be able to send you a newer file if for some reason you can't connect your projector to the network. But the online update is by far the easiest method.
> 
> BTW, maybe it's just a coincidence, but when watching a movie last night the fan seemed to stay at a lower speed, i.e. less noise than with the 1.91 firmware.


Thanks, I did it .. just have bad wifi reception where the projector is placed so wanted to know if the USB option works or not.


----------



## thaxx

badboy8813 said:


> Does a 150" CLR screen exist? The 120" Aeon CLR screen looks small on my wall.
> 
> View attachment 3063040


It does look small. That is a dedicated theater room. You need a regular projector


----------



## USTGuy

Sold a P1 and kept the Vava. Best decision ever made! 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Rigby Reardon said:


> This update also fixes the problem with the green stripes when playing 3D Blu-rays that was discussed on the previous pages of this thread. You must select "frame encapsulation" mode, not "top/bottom".


What if I am playing a over/under 3D mkv file?

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

klas said:


> It's obvious that bang for the buck for VAVA is main selling point but I bought one also because it has shorter distance from the wall. Perhaps Optoma will catch up to VAVA when they release P3


Vava has better blacks than Optoma P1 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Bill97Z said:


> Good read. I don’t have those color issues that the reviewer mentions with skin tone inaccuracies or maybe they’re just nitpicking. In fact my VAVA paired with the Grandview Dynamic Screen doesn't look much different than my QLED. The reviewer likes the P2 better because it has more adjustments and menus are layed out nicely, but those adjustments and bells and whistles come with a price. If you look at the threads on home theater forms, vava owners are posting how much they’re enjoying their projectors and on the Optoma thread, it’s filled with complaints of bugs and warranty issues of all these extra features that aren’t working right (mostly the P1 but it says a lot than the manufacturer is not supporting the product....members started a petition!). I think the image performance is pretty similar once they’re both dialed in and even this review measured the Vava as having a broader color space which will improve HDR viewing. Also, I consider the price difference as $1000+, not $500 as indicated in the review, when you consider the real street price of the Vava. Last, one of my favorite advantages of the Vava is a shorter throw ratio so the unit doesn’t have to be pulled into the room and back from the wall as far.


Vava > Optoma P1 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigby Reardon

USTGuy said:


> What if I am playing a over/under 3D mkv file?


Then top/bottom should be the right mode. The difference is that frame-packing stacks two full-height images, with separator lines between them, on top of each other into one double-height frame. OTOH, top/bottom squeezes two vertically downscaled images into one normal-height frame and has no separator lines.


----------



## Patriot666

Returned the Vava, moved our master bedroom and used it as a dedicated theater room with a JVC rs2000. I would still recommend the Vava/CLR screen combo to anyone. It truly was like having a 100" tv with a great 4k image. The only thing I wish is that the image height was lower, or adjustable, so the projector could be placed on a typical console or tv stand without the image being too high on the wall. My 2 cents.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Rigby Reardon said:


> Then top/bottom should be the right mode. The difference is that frame-packing stacks two full-height images, with separator lines between them, on top of each other into one double-height frame. OTOH, top/bottom squeezes two vertically downscaled images into one normal-height frame and has no separator lines.


So I can use frame packing with O/U 3D files?

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigby Reardon

USTGuy said:


> So I can use frame packing with O/U 3D files?


No. Over/under is the same as top/bottom. If you're unsure what format your file uses, just try both Vava modes and use the one that displays correctly.


----------



## aronsonstack

Okay guys, my honeymoon with Vava came to an end today. All of a sudden today, I see blue blotches in dark scenes. Luckily return window is Jan 31. But any ideas? I switched HDMI cables, and still same issue. Could this have been caused by their latest update? But even with their latest update, I didn't have this issue till today. I powered it off, unplugged the projector too. Didn't work. Any ideas before I return or replace this? This doesn't give me confidence for the next unit though. The first picture is going to my Nvidia shield menu. Normally, the background would not look like this, now it's all blue blotches.


----------



## gene9p

looks like a reception issue more than the projector having problems. Make sure you have HDMI 2.0 enabled. To me it looks like crappy SD. Try a 4k disc or a blu ray disc and see if problem is still there.


----------



## USTGuy

Rigby Reardon said:


> No. Over/under is the same as top/bottom. If you're unsure what format your file uses, just try both Vava modes and use the one that displays correctly.


But I thought you said that frame packing will work with top/bottom and side by side 3D both 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

sorry ..no screen shots...but I just watched Interstellar in 4K on the VAVA......🚀..WOW!!!


----------



## aronsonstack

gene9p said:


> looks like a reception issue more than the projector having problems. Make sure you have HDMI 2.0 enabled. To me it looks like crappy SD. Try a 4k disc or a blu ray disc and see if problem is still there.


I am relieved to say YOU ARE CORRECT! I actually fixed this issue last night. So apparently, unplugging and replugging the HDMI connections weren't enough. Restarting both the Nvidia Shield and the Vava didn't work either. I also unplugged the Vava, that didn't work. So unplugging my other devices was the next thing to do, and I think the culprit was either my HDMI hub, which is the Caavo or my Nvidia Shield. I have devices, including the Shield, which inputs to the Caavo, the Caavo then outputs to the Vava. When I decided to unplug both the Caavo and the Shield and reconnect them, everything corrected itself. Because I unplugged both at the same time, I cannot pinpoint if the issue was Caavo or the Shield.


----------



## klas

Patriot666 said:


> Returned the Vava, moved our master bedroom and used it as a dedicated theater room with a JVC rs2000. I would still recommend the Vava/CLR screen combo to anyone. It truly was like having a 100" tv with a great 4k image. The only thing I wish is that the image height was lower, or adjustable, so the projector could be placed on a typical console or tv stand without the image being too high on the wall. My 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


That's one of main drawbacks of UST at the moment


----------



## Bill97Z

There are TV stands out there less than 12" tall. That would put the bottom of the image around 24"



klas said:


> That's one of main drawbacks of UST at the moment


----------



## Bill97Z

Watched Fellowship of the Ring 4K


----------



## klas

Bill97Z said:


> There are TV stands out there less than 12" tall. That would put the bottom of the image around 24"


Maybe for 100". But anything beyond that or 120" you pretty much need to have it on the floor.


----------



## Bill97Z

According to the user manual, for 120" image the bottom of image is 13.9" above the shelf the projector sits on. 

So if your stand is 12" high, then the bottom of the image is at 25.9" off the ground which is pretty reasonable. 

For 120" 16x9 screen, that puts the top of the image at 85". Plenty of room to spare for standard 8' ceilings.





klas said:


> Maybe for 100". But anything beyond that or 120" you pretty much need to have it on the floor.


----------



## badboy8813

thaxx said:


> It does look small. That is a dedicated theater room. You need a regular projector


I wish. My master bathroom is directly above and hesitant about running anything in the ceiling.


----------



## aronsonstack

Anybody have cleaning advice? How are you guys removing the dust that collect on the side grills? Using a blower is no-no, right?


----------



## klas

Bill97Z said:


> According to the user manual, for 120" image the bottom of image is 13.9" above the shelf the projector sits on.
> 
> So if your stand is 12" high, then the bottom of the image is at 25.9" off the ground which is pretty reasonable.
> 
> For 120" 16x9 screen, that puts the top of the image at 85". Plenty of room to spare for standard 8' ceilings.


When you have 10 ft viewing distance and want 120" image it's too high up to put on any stand. Mine sits on a cart 3" off the floor for comfortable viewing picture.


----------



## Rigby Reardon

USTGuy said:


> But I thought you said that frame packing will work with top/bottom and side by side 3D both


I never said that. I said that you must use the frame-packing (or "frame encapsulation") mode on the Vava for 3D Blu-ray discs, which always use frame-packing. This didn't work properly with older firmware versions, but now does with the 2.10 update.


----------



## Bill97Z

My 110" inch is 40" off the floor by choice and I actually prefer it. It's perfect watching while reclined. 16" off the floor sounds too low, your reclined feet may block the picture and a second row would be challenging.



klas said:


> When you have 10 ft viewing distance and want 120" image it's too high up to put on any stand. Mine sits on a cart 3" off the floor for comfortable viewing picture.


----------



## rw128

HI i am new here, and just got a VAVA 4K UST projector (Black one) 
now they have 3D update, but how come when i play 3D Blu ray on my 4k Blu ray player (Sony) or my PS4 Pro and i swtich on the 3D mode, 
the screen turns all green and off color?
is it normal, or anyway to fix it?


----------



## gene9p

rw128 said:


> HI i am new here, and just got a VAVA 4K UST projector (Black one)
> now they have 3D update, but how come when i play 3D Blu ray on my 4k Blu ray player (Sony) or my PS4 Pro and i swtich on the 3D mode,
> the screen turns all green and off color?
> is it normal, or anyway to fix it?


 Pick the proper 3D mode in the Vava menu..usually top and bottom..then turn on your glasses


----------



## Rigby Reardon

rw128 said:


> HI i am new here, and just got a VAVA 4K UST projector (Black one)
> now they have 3D update, but how come when i play 3D Blu ray on my 4k Blu ray player (Sony) or my PS4 Pro and i swtich on the 3D mode,
> the screen turns all green and off color?
> is it normal, or anyway to fix it?


This has to do with the way DLP Link synchronizes the shutter glasses. The detailed specs are not publicly available, but essentially it sends encoded flashes of light between the left and right eye images. DLP Link shutter glasses are supposed to blank out the flashes. If you don't wear glasses or they don't sync properly, the sync flashes will mix with the actual image content, and your eyes fuse them to different colors. On the Vava, the sync flashes appear green. I don't know exactly why, but I suspect it has to do with the layout of the phosphor and color wheels in the laser light engine.

In any case, if you look at the screen through properly working DLP Link glasses, the green should disappear.


----------



## USTGuy

Bill97Z said:


> Watched Fellowship of the Ring 4K
> 
> View attachment 3074930
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074931
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074932


Picture settings please?

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

I also optimized the HDR in the settings on my Panasonic UB-420 player.

Here are the VAVA settings:




















Ready Player One looked awesome too!
















USTGuy said:


> Picture settings please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

rw128 said:


> HI i am new here, and just got a VAVA 4K UST projector (Black one)
> now they have 3D update, but how come when i play 3D Blu ray on my 4k Blu ray player (Sony) or my PS4 Pro and i swtich on the 3D mode,
> the screen turns all green and off color?
> is it normal, or anyway to fix it?


It looks green without 3D glasses on. Put them 3D glasses on and turn them on also

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Rigby Reardon said:


> This has to do with the way DLP Link synchronizes the shutter glasses. The detailed specs are not publicly available, but essentially it sends encoded flashes of light between the left and right eye images. DLP Link shutter glasses are supposed to blank out the flashes. If you don't wear glasses or they don't sync properly, the sync flashes will mix with the actual image content, and your eyes fuse them to different colors. On the Vava, the sync flashes appear green. I don't know exactly why, but I suspect it has to do with the layout of the phosphor and color wheels in the laser light engine.
> 
> In any case, if you look at the screen through properly working DLP Link glasses, the green should disappear.


That is true. But I also noticed that any 3D glassea will give picture too much red and blue and I find myself constantly having to adjust color temperature manually 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

Bill97Z said:


> I also optimized the HDR in the settings on my Panasonic UB-420 player.
> 
> Here are the VAVA settings:
> 
> View attachment 3080396
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080397
> 
> 
> 
> Ready Player One looked awesome too!
> 
> View attachment 3080399


Definition 70???

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

USTGuy said:


> Definition 70???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Yes. Doesn't really change the look of the image IMO no matter what it is set at. 70 is kind of arbitrary.


----------



## USTGuy

Any of you guys using 3D? It seems like when in 3D mode and using 3D glasses the picture pushes too much red and blue and I always find myself having to lower red and blue manually but overall it doesn't look very natural. Any feedback?

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigby Reardon

USTGuy said:


> Any of you guys using 3D? It seems like when in 3D mode and using 3D glasses the picture pushes too much red and blue and I always find myself having to lower red and blue manually but overall it doesn't look very natural. Any feedback?


Yes, the colors are definitely off, and the image as a whole looks dull. You'd think that a bright projector like the Vava would make it ideal for 3D, but it's nothing to write home about. Perhaps the glasses also play a role (it seems all the DLP Link glasses I can find are pretty cheap and crappy). I've been trying to create a custom profile as well, but with very limited success (BTW, I wish the projector allowed more than one custom profile).


----------



## kmfisher

Bill97Z said:


> I also optimized the HDR in the settings on my Panasonic UB-420 player.
> 
> Here are the VAVA settings:
> 
> View attachment 3080396
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080397
> 
> 
> 
> Ready Player One looked awesome too!
> 
> View attachment 3080399


I tried your color settings. They are accurate and definitely pop and brighten the image. It seems more HDR-like. But, they also blow out the highlights. I noticed it in the YouTube Gemini Man clip from my earlier pictures. The sky gets blown out to bright white and the clouds disappear. Also the paper he's writing coordinates on is super bright and washed out. It may be a combination of my screen and the settings but you may want to mess around with it a little. If you jump to 1:00 into that scene, you can see what I'm talking about. I referenced it to my Vizio PX-65G1, which shows them better than the vava can. Obviously, don't change them if you like them. 😁

Update - I think I like your settings better than the projector central settings. There's definitely less black crush, more shadow detail, and more pop. Highlights do get blown out some, but that's okay. Vava could fix that by improving HDR mapping. I did drop your saturation from 50 to 43. I felt it made skin tones a little more natural.


----------



## USTGuy

Rigby Reardon said:


> Yes, the colors are definitely off, and the image as a whole looks dull. You'd think that a bright projector like the Vava would make it ideal for 3D, but it's nothing to write home about. Perhaps the glasses also play a role (it seems all the DLP Link glasses I can find are pretty cheap and crappy). I've been trying to create a custom profile as well, but with very limited success (BTW, I wish the projector allowed more than one custom profile).


What I do is keep all picture settings in Standard but lower Red and Blue to 729

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

What screen are you using and link me to the gemini man clip from youtube please so I can check it out at 1:00 in.



kmfisher said:


> I tried your color settings. They are accurate and definitely pop and brighten the image. It seems more HDR-like. But, they also blow out the highlights. I noticed it in the YouTube Gemini Man clip from my earlier pictures. The sky gets blown out to bright white and the clouds disappear. Also the paper he's writing coordinates on is super bright and washed out. It may be a combination of my screen and the settings but you may want to mess around with it a little. If you jump to 1:00 into that scene, you can see what I'm talking about. I referenced it to my Vizio PX-65G1, which shows them better than the vava can. Obviously, don't change them if you like them. 😁
> 
> Update - I think I like your settings better than the projector central settings. There's definitely less black crush, more shadow detail, and more pop. Highlights do get blown out some, but that's okay. Vava could fix that by improving HDR mapping. I did drop your saturation from 50 to 43. I felt it made skin tones a little more natural.


----------



## aronsonstack

Bill97Z said:


> What screen are you using and link me to the gemini man clip from youtube please so I can check it out at 1:00 in.


Thanks Bill for posting your settings. It provides a "punch." But for TV reviewing, I go back to standard because the news anchors are too red with bright white spots, especially the white people. LOL! But I like it for flicks and sports.

On a slight tangent, do you know what's happening when the picture gets dulled/washed when I click on something that's UHD on Amz prime. It's also happening with the Mandalorian in Disney+. It's happening with HDMI 2.0, it doesn't happen with 1.4. BTW, I'm using NVidia Shield Pro. So the culprit might be the Shield, I dunno...


----------



## lilbuddha

has anyone had any issues with dust getting behind the glass? I have a speck that appears as a light blot in certain colors on the top right side of my projection - and its one of those things that once you see it cant unsee it  I've wiped the lens area clean and seems maybe it was like that from the factor as it should be sealed...


----------



## klas

lilbuddha said:


> has anyone had any issues with dust getting behind the glass? I have a speck that appears as a light blot in certain colors on the top right side of my projection - and its one of those things that once you see it cant unsee it  I've wiped the lens area clean and seems maybe it was like that from the factor as it should be sealed...


Nope. I had mine for over a year, never cleaned the lens


----------



## kmfisher

Bill97Z said:


> What screen are you using and link me to the gemini man clip from youtube please so I can check it out at 1:00 in.


I'm using the Akia/Elite 123" CLR4 screen. 0.8 gain.

The Gemini Man clip is this one: 




Here's a screenshot of 1:00 into it. This is from my computer, no HDR, but see the blue sky and clouds? I can see those w/ HDR on my Vizio, and somewhat w/ the projector central settings, but not with your settings. I use the Vizio as my reference because it renders HDR so well. I do think the HDR interpretation is less blue - more blown out, realistic sky, and brighter specular highlights in places like his skin.










Here it is on the Vizio PX-65G1 (my phone saturated the colors too much):









I too, had the skin tone issue where they were too saturated, but by dialing down saturation to 43, it corrected it and the colors looked great.

I think there's a choice to be made here due to VAVAs HDR implementation. If you want the sky, you crush the blacks and lose detail. If you want the detail in the blacks, then you overexpose the sky. It doesn't seem like there's much of a happy medium.


----------



## Bill97Z

make sure that HDR is turned on, on the VAVA settings.



aronsonstack said:


> Thanks Bill for posting your settings. It provides a "punch." But for TV reviewing, I go back to standard because the news anchors are too red with bright white spots, especially the white people. LOL! But I like it for flicks and sports.
> 
> On a slight tangent, do you know what's happening when the picture gets dulled/washed when I click on something that's UHD on Amz prime. It's also happening with the Mandalorian in Disney+. It's happening with HDMI 2.0, it doesn't happen with 1.4. BTW, I'm using NVidia Shield Pro. So the culprit might be the Shield, I dunno...


----------



## Bill97Z

Here are screen shots with my settings.

I don't know if I would use a youtube clip to calibrate the projector, who knows how it was rendered from the master file. The colors seemed off and brighter than usual content (streaming, TV, disks, etc) to me. Here are screen shots and I agree the skin looks too saturated (almost orange), but I don't notice that with other content......



















Same settings with ready player one 4K disk















kmfisher said:


> I'm using the Akia/Elite 123" CLR4 screen. 0.8 gain.
> 
> The Gemini Man clip is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot of 1:00 into it. This is from my computer, no HDR, but see the blue sky and clouds? I can see those w/ HDR on my Vizio, and somewhat w/ the projector central settings, but not with your settings. I use the Vizio as my reference because it renders HDR so well. I do think the HDR interpretation is less blue - more blown out, realistic sky, and brighter specular highlights in places like his skin.
> 
> View attachment 3083186
> 
> 
> Here it is on the Vizio PX-65G1 (my phone saturated the colors too much):
> View attachment 3083190
> 
> 
> I too, had the skin tone issue where they were too saturated, but by dialing down saturation to 43, it corrected it and the colors looked great.
> 
> I think there's a choice to be made here due to VAVAs HDR implementation. If you want the sky, you crush the blacks and lose detail. If you want the detail in the blacks, then you overexpose the sky. It doesn't seem like there's much of a happy medium.


----------



## aronsonstack

Bill97Z said:


> make sure that HDR is turned on, on the VAVA settings.


HDR was on, and I had no issues with UHD stuff from Prime up until yesterday. I've only had issues with Mandalorian on Disney+. Then yesterday, for whatever reason, Prime started to behave like Disney Plus. So I decided to toggle Vava's HDR to AUTOMATIC, and this seemed to have solved it, at least for Prime. There is no rhyme or reason for these sudden quirks.


----------



## Rigby Reardon

kmfisher said:


> I think there's a choice to be made here due to VAVAs HDR implementation. If you want the sky, you crush the blacks and lose detail. If you want the detail in the blacks, then you overexpose the sky. It doesn't seem like there's much of a happy medium.


This is a fundamental issue with all consumer-level projectors. Even brighter projectors like the Vava don't have anywhere near the brightness required to display HDR adequately. What helped me a lot to tame HDR is the "HDR Optimizer" and SDR/BT.2020 mode that the Panasonic UB420/820/9000 players have. Using custom tone mapping it avoids blown-out whites by smoothly ramping down the brightness at the high end, and has a button to easily brighten the mids/lows if necessary. If you want a convenient "set it and forget it" setting that provides good results with most discs, use SDR/BT.2020.


----------



## User2088

Does anyone know how to determine how many hours your Vava projector has been used? I got an open box one from Amazon but can't find a setting anywhere that shows the number of hours on the projector like most other projectors have. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bill97Z

I am not sure but I wouldn't worry about it since the lamp is rated for 25,000 hours. Watching 40 hours per week, it will last for 12 years.



User2088 said:


> Does anyone know how to determine how many hours your Vava projector has been used? I got an open box one from Amazon but can't find a setting anywhere that shows the number of hours on the projector like most other projectors have. Thanks for your help.


----------



## aronsonstack

Anybody got a loud Vava? My Vava has no coil whine and it's pretty quiet. I'm surprised by all the loud Vava complaints. Did they make a change internally with the black ones? That's what I got, the black version during black friday.


----------



## kmfisher

aronsonstack said:


> Anybody got a loud Vava? My Vava has no coil whine and it's pretty quiet. I'm surprised by all the loud Vava complaints. Did they make a change internally with the black ones? That's what I got, the black version during black friday.


I returned my original one. It had terrible high pitched coil whine, but a quiter fan. I could hear the whine clearly from 30' away. It was a black model (because they shipped the wrong color). Then, they sent me a new one and it didn't have coil whine, but the fan is louder. This one is white because Vava corrected the mistake. However, once I saw the black one, I wanted another black one.  I kept the new one. The fan noise disappears into the background and only kicks in at specific times.

I will say this, fan noise is also picture setting dependent. I was using the Projector Central settings and the fan rarely ran at high power. Using Bill's settings - which are brighter and much better - it kicks in much more. I think it has to do with the output power of the laser.


----------



## pstaz

_From the review:_


> VAVA lists this projector's brightness at 2500 ANSI lumens, which is enough to overcome ambient light and the relatively low gain of UST screens. But the upshot is that by using a UST screen, you gain deeper shadows. *You can in theory use a UST projector with a "Lambertian Diffusion" screen* (a screen that reflects light evenly in all directions). *But, to make it work, you'll need a dark room, but you can expect a dazzling image.* This is a special use case, in most scenarios I expect this projector will be installed in living rooms with windows and white walls—just like mine.


My first projector, a VAVA, is being delivered Friday, and like 90% of my watching will be in a basement/cave with near total darkness. So I'm curious about the above in *bold.* Wondering if Lambertian Diffusion screen will actually be a better, more "dazzling" choice than a UST screen? (PHOTO: LED strip is gone and ceiling lights are usually off. The 2009 50" Panny plasma is RIP!)


----------



## aronsonstack

Bill97Z said:


> I am not sure but I wouldn't worry about it since the lamp is rated for 25,000 hours. Watching 40 hours per week, it will last for 12 years.


The funny thing about crunching longevity numbers is that after 5 yrs, you'll probably want an excuse to buy the latest and greatest anyway. LOL! Back when 52" LCDs were the standard, I splurged on a Samsung and it died 5 yrs in. I fixed it, and it last another 5 yrs, but during those second 5 years, I was chomping at the bit to get something "modern." I'll be surprised if I'm still using my Vava after 5 yrs, or if it hasn't been demoted to "extra tv in the house" status.


----------



## Bill97Z

The UST screens are proven and look great, day or night over a conventional screen or a wall. I would stick to that unless you want to take a chance.



pstaz said:


> _From the review:_
> 
> My first projector, a VAVA, is being delivered Friday, and like 90% of my watching will be in a basement/cave with near total darkness. So I'm curious about the above in *bold.* Wondering if Lambertian Diffusion screen will actually be a better, more "dazzling" choice than a UST screen? (PHOTO: LED strip is gone and ceiling lights are usually off. The 2009 50" Panny plasma is RIP!)
> 
> View attachment 3086637


----------



## Itwasjustadog

Daniel_M6 said:


> Thank you for the review.. Can anyone recommend a 110"-125" screen for the VAVA in the


That is a great question: I have been looking at the Vividstorm 120" S PRO Electric Tension Floor Screen With Ultra-short Throw Ambient Light Rejecting and the 120-inch projector screen ALR UST floor rising screen for XIAOMI VAVA 4k Laser projector home theatre system by Screenpro and they look about the same.

Have you had any luck as of yet finding one?


----------



## Budala007

Does anyone know who makes a 120” UST screen that has a thicker frame around the screen? The only reason I dislike a thin frame is because it’s really difficult to align the Vava to the edges perfectly if someone happens to move it, bump into it, etc.....a thick frame just makes it easier and I don’t have to worry about it being “perfect”. 

I had a Vava when it first came out and used a thin frame screen, but i I ended up returning it all because 1.) I couldn’t find the right table/stand low enough to project the image properly. 2.) The aligning issues I mentioned above irritated me. 

Any help is appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USTGuy

lilbuddha said:


> has anyone had any issues with dust getting behind the glass? I have a speck that appears as a light blot in certain colors on the top right side of my projection - and its one of those things that once you see it cant unsee it  I've wiped the lens area clean and seems maybe it was like that from the factor as it should be sealed...


I always keep the unit covered when not in use

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigby Reardon

pstaz said:


> My first projector, a VAVA, is being delivered Friday, and like 90% of my watching will be in a basement/cave with near total darkness. So I'm curious about the above in *bold.* Wondering if Lambertian Diffusion screen will actually be a better, more "dazzling" choice than a UST screen? (PHOTO: LED strip is gone and ceiling lights are usually off. The 2009 50" Panny plasma is RIP!)


A simple answer would be that you don't need an ALR screen if their is no AL.  Basically, if you have no light sources (lamps, uncovered windows etc.) and relatively dark walls/ceiling (to reduce diffuse light originating from the screen itself bouncing around in the room), the ALR screen won't get you much but cost some brightness (and also add faint horizontal lines that are visible from a close distance). Given that the Vava is quite bright as it is, that may not be a problem for you. But e.g. for 3D viewing brightness is very important to overcome the attenuation caused by the shutter glasses.


----------



## Budala007

Rigby Reardon said:


> A simple answer would be that you don't need an ALR screen if their is no AL.  Basically, if you have no light sources (lamps, uncovered windows etc.) and relatively dark walls/ceiling (to reduce diffuse light originating from the screen itself bouncing around) in the room, the ALR screen won't get you much but cost some brightness (and also add faint horizontal lines that are visible from a close distance). Given that the Vava is quite bright as it is, that may not be a problem for you. But e.g. for 3D viewing brightness is very important to overcome the attenuation caused by the shutter glasses.


This is going to be used in our basement rec room for get togethers, sports events and movies for us. So we have ceiling light cans and yes we definitely need ALR. We just want a screen with a thick frame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

Would a screen like the Silver Ticket here work well with the Vava? 


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0798SHZ7K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_4YQ5EFZ3HC69B66HKN80?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calvinwalfred

Budala007 said:


> Would a screen like the Silver Ticket here work well with the Vava?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0798SHZ7K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_4YQ5EFZ3HC69B66HKN80?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Rear Projection Only (Projector must be placed behind the screen) 1.0 Gain Grey screen surface with an exceptionally wide viewing angle with no resolution loss at any viewing angle. Works great with Long Throw projectors, Not Recommended Short and Ultra Short Throw projectors.


----------



## Budala007

calvinwalfred said:


> Rear Projection Only (Projector must be placed behind the screen) 1.0 Gain Grey screen surface with an exceptionally wide viewing angle with no resolution loss at any viewing angle. Works great with Long Throw projectors, Not Recommended Short and Ultra Short Throw projectors.


Saw that, but I also keep reading Vava owners state that even without a legitimate ALR Projection Screen, the image quality is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aronsonstack

Budala007 said:


> Saw that, but I also keep reading Vava owners state that even without a legitimate ALR Projection Screen, the image quality is great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheap projectors can look great too in the dark with nothing to compare to. LOL! I think many people like to convince themselves that they've made a good purchase, so they overhype in their comments or review. I think one should definitely invest in an ALR screen for the Vava or any UST for that matter. With some light, your pictures will be washed especially over 100 inches. Heck even with an ALR screen, you still need to close some curtains.


----------



## calvinwalfred

Budala007 said:


> Saw that, but I also keep reading Vava owners state that even without a legitimate ALR Projection Screen, the image quality is great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you see that it is a rear projection screen? I use a regular Elite 1.1 gain screen with my Optoma UHD ultra short thrown. I did cover the white ceiling with velvet because of the ambient light form the projector. Picture looks great when the lights are off.


----------



## gene9p

I think you are missing the point. It does look great without a screen. Sure it will look better with a screen but it's not a requirement. If you have a dedicated theater..go for it..but if not..it will serve you well without one.Why miss out on this projector because you don't have the space or place for a screen.


----------



## Budala007

gene9p said:


> I think you are missing the point. It does look great without a screen. Sure it will look better with a screen but it's not a requirement. If you have a dedicated theater..go for it..but if not..it will serve you well without one.Why miss out on this projector because you don't have the space or place for a screen.


Anyone know the primary differences between the Epson LS300 vs the Vava 4K?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pstaz

USTGuy said:


> I always keep the unit covered when not in use
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


What do you use to cover it with?


----------



## aa6vh

pstaz said:


> What do you use to cover it with?


I use a wooden box (open on one side for the cables, and the bottom of course). Even with my limited wood working skills, it was easy to construct, and the wood offers protection since it is sitting near the floor where someone could accidently trip over it or something. Much more protection than a soft cover.


----------



## aronsonstack

aa6vh said:


> I use a wooden box (open on one side for the cables, and the bottom of course). Even with my limited wood working skills, it was easy to construct, and the wood offers protection since it is sitting near the floor where someone could accidently trip over it or something. Much more protection than a soft cover.


Good idea! I too, have limited woodworking skills. LOL! Will try and construct one this weekend.


----------



## Budala007

calvinwalfred said:


> Rear Projection Only (Projector must be placed behind the screen) 1.0 Gain Grey screen surface with an exceptionally wide viewing angle with no resolution loss at any viewing angle. Works great with Long Throw projectors, Not Recommended Short and Ultra Short Throw projectors.


Wrong one. Here’s my screen. 

Silver Ticket Products STR Series 6 Piece Home Theater Fixed Frame 4K / 8K Ultra HD, HDTV, HDR & Active 3D Movie Projection Screen, 16:9 Format, 110" Diagonal, White Material STR-169110 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PUQPFL...abc_9FKWQ58X9B1W12ARQFWK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

1.1 Gain White screen surface with an exceptionally wide viewing angle at 160 degrees with no resolution loss at any viewing angle. Works great with Long, Short and Ultra Short Throw projectors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pstaz

Bill97Z said:


> Got my Grandview Dynamique ALR/CLR screen installed, exceeded my expectations. This thing really has TV image quality now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6767.MOV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Did the LEDs come with the Grandview, or did you add them yourself?


----------



## USTGuy

pstaz said:


> What do you use to cover it with?


Any large black cloth would do. You can even use a spare pillow case for all that matters

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

I added them myself. Inexpensive and easy adder.



pstaz said:


> Did the LEDs come with the Grandview, or did you add them yourself?


----------



## pstaz

Casey_Bryson said:


> "far better". *Facts please*. This is a science forum.





evnow said:


> Yes - I'd like to see some *measurements published by a 3rd party* / reviewer. Including that $200 ALR someone is selling on AliExpress. Seems to me there is *a ton of margin* involved in these plus low volumes contributing to high prices.





evnow said:


> Most likely. But I want to see tests and numbers to make sure we are not buying expensive snake oil (all too common, unfortunately). May be that $200 screen is no better than the $50 gray screen or its 90% of the $1k screen. *I want to see some measurements instead of assuming more expensive = better.*


After driving myself batty researching screen technology, materials, reviews and performance over the past couple of weeks, the above bolded is where I've landed. UST screens in particular have been around for a little while now, but the segment is clearly still very early in the product life cycle, when manufacturers have to maximize margins to pay for initial R&D, manufacturing/tooling and marketing. Not saying a $250 screen will perform as well as a $2.5K screen, but until numbers prove otherwise, it's a fair question given the highly variable environments these products will be used in.


----------



## Rigby Reardon

Budala007 said:


> Wrong one. Here’s my screen.
> 
> Silver Ticket Products STR Series 6 Piece Home Theater Fixed Frame 4K / 8K Ultra HD, HDTV, HDR & Active 3D Movie Projection Screen, 16:9 Format, 110" Diagonal, White Material STR-169110 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PUQPFL...abc_9FKWQ58X9B1W12ARQFWK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 1.1 Gain White screen surface with an exceptionally wide viewing angle at 160 degrees with no resolution loss at any viewing angle. Works great with Long, Short and Ultra Short Throw projectors.


I can't comment on this screen, but as a general rule you want a low-gain screen for UST, ideally below 1.0, otherwise you risk hotspotting and increased reflections toward the ceiling due to the projectors closeness to the screen. If you only want to watch in the dark a plain white screen is fine, otherwise pick an ALR screen specifically for UST.


----------



## Mr Wilson

Rigby Reardon said:


> I can't comment on this screen, but as a general rule you want a low-gain screen for UST, ideally below 1.0, otherwise you risk hotspotting and increased reflections toward the ceiling due to the projectors closeness to the screen. If you only want to watch in the dark a plain white screen is fine, otherwise pick an ALR screen specifically for UST.


I Assume this wouldnt be an issue if using it as an outdoor projector on a yardmaster 2 in the backyard as an example? Was looking at using one of these so i dont have to worry about it being knocked over by kids as it is set up close to the screen


----------



## USTGuy

Rigby Reardon said:


> I can't comment on this screen, but as a general rule you want a low-gain screen for UST, ideally below 1.0, otherwise you risk hotspotting and increased reflections toward the ceiling due to the projectors closeness to the screen. If you only want to watch in the dark a plain white screen is fine, otherwise pick an ALR screen specifically for UST.


My screen is 0.8 gain

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alviston

Can this or any other UST projector really deliver 150”+ images without sacrificing resolution or focus quality? Seems like “name” brands such as Samsung, LG, Epson, etc. don’t make any claims about their UST doing anything beyond 120 or 130” tops. Brands like Bomaker, Vava, Xiaomi all claim they can, and for the Bomaker Polaris even a 200” claim.

Is there a point of diminishing returns on Vava screen size? If the Vava truly can do 150”, what screen recommendations are out there to pair it with?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rigby Reardon

Alviston said:


> Can this or any other UST projector really deliver 150”+ images without sacrificing resolution or focus quality? Seems like “name” brands such as Samsung, LG, Epson, etc. don’t make any claims about their UST doing anything beyond 120 or 130” tops. Brands like Bomaker, Vava, Xiaomi all claim they can, and for the Bomaker Polaris even a 200” claim.
> 
> Is there a point of diminishing returns on Vava screen size? If the Vava truly can do 150”, what screen recommendations are out there to pair it with?


I have no doubt that you can get a good 150" image out of the Vava. The main issues are not so much focus, but brightness and, in case of UST projectors, that you need to have enough room in front of the screen to get a proper throw angle. These projectors do not have adjustable zoom, so you have to physically position the projector farther away from the screen to get such a large image.

The requirements on the screen are the same as with other screen sizes.


----------



## kmfisher

Alviston said:


> Can this or any other UST projector really deliver 150”+ images without sacrificing resolution or focus quality? Seems like “name” brands such as Samsung, LG, Epson, etc. don’t make any claims about their UST doing anything beyond 120 or 130” tops. Brands like Bomaker, Vava, Xiaomi all claim they can, and for the Bomaker Polaris even a 200” claim.
> 
> Is there a point of diminishing returns on Vava screen size? If the Vava truly can do 150”, what screen recommendations are out there to pair it with?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I don't think there are ALR/CLR screens that big yet. They're not strong enough to hold shape. I'd recommend a traditional white screen with 1.0 to 1.3 gain and you'll need 10' ceilings at least.


----------



## Alviston

Elite Screens Aeon EDGE FREE® Fixed Projector Screen (100


The Aeon Series is a fixed frame projection screen that uses Elite Screens EDGE FREE® technology. The EDGE FREE® design resembles a giant size flat panel TV display. The Aeon includes an ultra-thin trim as an installation option to further enhance the overall appearance. CineGrey 3D® is a...




parkergwen.com





This 150” EliteScreens Aeon Cinegrey ALR screen is what I was considering. Curious if anyone has tried to project on this size screen.


----------



## joker2005

A question in the round, does anyone have experience with whether the VAVA HLG supports broadcast via HDMI, broadcast via satellite ???????????


----------



## pstaz

With March Madness (college basketball tournament) soon approaching, wondering the best way to get my VAVA to project (4) different 60-inch sources on my (1) 120-inch screen? [Best I can tell, the VAVA's "Multi-Screen" function is really only casting from just one mobile device at a time.] My 4 sources would likely be cable, AppleTV, laptop, and Amazon Fire Stick. Assuming there's a piece of hardware that does this? Obviously, the ability to toggle the audio from one source to another would be key.


----------



## aronsonstack

pstaz said:


> With March Madness (college basketball tournament) soon approaching, wondering the best way to get my VAVA to project (4) different 60-inch sources on my (1) 120-inch screen? [Best I can tell, the VAVA's "Multi-Screen" function is really only casting from just one mobile device at a time.] My 4 sources would likely be cable, AppleTV, laptop, and Amazon Fire Stick. Assuming there's a piece of hardware that does this? Obviously, the ability to toggle the audio from one source to another would be key.


You had me curious... just a little search on Amazon and voila! The term you're looking for is HDMI Multi-Viewer. I might buy one myself. Add "4K" to the search for ones that support 4k, they are more expensive north of $150.


----------



## pstaz

aronsonstack said:


> You had me curious... just a little search on Amazon and voila! The term you're looking for is HDMI Multi-Viewer. I might buy one myself. Add "4K" to the search for ones that support 4k, they are more expensive north of $150.


AH-HA! "Multi-Viewer" is indeed the search term that somehow eluded me. Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Shady12

I had ordered a Sony 85" x950h and right after discovered the magic of UST and cancelled the order. I think I'm zeroing in on the Vava. Now trying to find the 120" screen I want. Seems like a lot of the ones I see recommended are out of stock right now. May get one from XY Screens off Alibaba. 

Read through this entire thread in the last few days and of course saw all the times mentioned that this thing went on sale at a big discount. Have their been any discounts lately?


----------



## Cenon Roxas

USTGuy said:


> Hi guys, proud Vava owner for 1 week here. I have firmware v1.8 if any of you are intereted. Mods let me know if it's ok to post this here.


Can i have the link to download v1.8 firmware? My email is [email protected]


----------



## GregK

Rigby Reardon said:


> Yes, the colors are definitely off, and the image as a whole looks dull. You'd think that a bright projector like the Vava would make it ideal for 3D, but it's nothing to write home about. Perhaps the glasses also play a role (it seems all the DLP Link glasses I can find are pretty cheap and crappy). I've been trying to create a custom profile as well, but with very limited success (BTW, I wish the projector allowed more than one custom profile).


This is unfortunate as 3D is key for me. Hopefully an update will eventually address this.


----------



## Udi18

USTGuy said:


> Hi guys, proud Vava owner for 1 week here. I have firmware v1.8 if any of you are intereted. Mods let me know if it's ok to post this here.


. Can i have the link to download v1.8 firmware? My email is [email protected]


----------



## kfmds

Bill97Z said:


> I added them myself. Inexpensive and easy adder.


Which LEDs did you go with? And what about the stars? Very nice setup!


----------



## Bill97Z

kfmds said:


> Which LEDs did you go with? And what about the stars? Very nice setup!


LED's


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DHVQX8B/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Stars...



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K5LSJCC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DunMunro

A video review of the VAVA ALR screen and the VAVA 4K UST:


----------



## DunMunro

*EPSON SUES VAVA - CLAIMS THAT VAVA MISSTATES LUMEN OUTPUT:*

"_*VAVA advertises 2,500 ANSI lumens for its 4K laser projector on the company's website, but Epson says it falls short and that this spec is misleading to consumers along with an earlier claim of 6,000 unqualified lumens still being used by some retailers. *_"









Epson Sues VAVA Claiming Misleading UST Specs


In this latest legal action, Epson says VAVA's 4K UST laser projector fails to meet either of two brightness specs being used to market it.



www.projectorcentral.com





However, Projector Central measured the VAVA 4K UST and found:

"_*In its brightest setting—the default Standard color preset with the default Standard Color Temperature setting, and with the laser power Brightness control set to High—the projector measured 2,708 ANSI lumens*_."









VAVA 4K Ultra Short Throw Laser Projector Review


The affordable VA-LT002 ultra-short-throw laser projector from newcomer VAVA makes good pictures and sound, but also suffers from some rookie mistakes.



www.projectorcentral.com


----------



## Davenlr

Epson jealous?


----------



## imagic

DunMunro said:


> *EPSON SUES VAVA - CLAIMS THAT VAVA MISSTATES LUMEN OUTPUT:*
> 
> "_*VAVA advertises 2,500 ANSI lumens for its 4K laser projector on the company's website, but Epson says it falls short and that this spec is misleading to consumers along with an earlier claim of 6,000 unqualified lumens still being used by some retailers. *_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epson Sues VAVA Claiming Misleading UST Specs
> 
> 
> In this latest legal action, Epson says VAVA's 4K UST laser projector fails to meet either of two brightness specs being used to market it.
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, Projector Central measured the VAVA 4K UST and found:
> 
> "_*In its brightest setting—the default Standard color preset with the default Standard Color Temperature setting, and with the laser power Brightness control set to High—the projector measured 2,708 ANSI lumens*_."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAVA 4K Ultra Short Throw Laser Projector Review
> 
> 
> The affordable VA-LT002 ultra-short-throw laser projector from newcomer VAVA makes good pictures and sound, but also suffers from some rookie mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com


There are a few layers of nuance worth considering, the most important being that the vivid mode brightness of a projector is not the most meaningful specification. Movie mode brightness is more interesting, as is post calibration brightness.

Projectorreviews.com did not get a measurement as high as Projectorcentral.com, with the peak luminance in* its review* being in the 1800 range, and Movie mode at 1750. It also reports that after a full calibration the VAVA outputs 1100 lumens, but goes on to add that "_Almost 1100 calibrated lumens is impressive for a 2500 lumen claim. There are plenty of 3000 lumen DLP home entertainment projectors that measure a bit less._"

The LS500 is notably brighter than the VAVA, especially post calibration, but pointing fingers gets tricky when it comes to ANSI lumens and picture modes you'd actually want to use.


----------



## dkwong

Also, passionhomecinema only measured a maximum of 2000 lumens on this projector.



> For brightness, excluding calibration, it is around 2000 lumens in _“high”_ power mode and 1800 lumens with _“standard”_ selection.


----------



## DunMunro

dkwong said:


> Also, passionhomecinema only measured a maximum of 2000 lumens on this projector.


One problem is that measuring UST projector brightness is difficult since the probe cannot be used facing the projector. 


Mark Henninger said:


> There are a few layers of nuance worth considering, the most important being that the vivid mode brightness of a projector is not the most meaningful specification. Movie mode brightness is more interesting, as is post calibration brightness.
> 
> Projectorreviews.com did not get a measurement as high as Projectorcentral.com, with the peak luminance in* its review* being in the 1800 range, and Movie mode at 1750. It also reports that after a full calibration the VAVA outputs 1100 lumens, but goes on to add that "_Almost 1100 calibrated lumens is impressive for a 2500 lumen claim. There are plenty of 3000 lumen DLP home entertainment projectors that measure a bit less._"
> 
> The LS500 is notably brighter than the VAVA, especially post calibration, but pointing fingers gets tricky when it comes to ANSI lumens and picture modes you'd actually want to use.


 Epson typically states their lumen output using the projector's brightest mode. However, there's probably more variation in measuring UST projectors ANSI lumen output because the probe cannot measure the light directly from the projector and instead the probe measures the reflected light off the screen.

We can see here a comparison of Projectorreviews measurements of the Epson LS500 (and they don't match Epson's claim) and others:






Epson EpiqVision LS500 Laser TV Review - Performance - Projector Reviews


[...]Read More...




www.projectorreviews.com


----------



## dkwong

DunMunro said:


> One problem is that measuring UST projector brightness is difficult since the probe cannot be used facing the projector.


I must be missing something fundamental here, but why can't the probe just be angled down to meet the projector's upward-angled projection?


----------



## DunMunro

dkwong said:


> I must be missing something fundamental here, but why can't the probe just be angled down to meet the projector's upward-angled projection?


I suspect that even tiny variations in probe distance and angle would result in large variations in measurement.


----------



## dkwong

DunMunro said:


> I suspect that even tiny variations in probe distance and angle would result in large variations in measurement.


Wouldn't that also mean that there would be large variations in brightness between the top and the bottom of the projected image? And if that's the case, shouldn't it be measured and reported as well?


----------



## imagic

dkwong said:


> Wouldn't that also mean that there would be large variations in brightness between the top and the bottom of the projected image? And if that's the case, shouldn't it be measured and reported as well?


Due to the lens design, the UST hotspot is near the bottom instead of the center of the screen. A technical review could measure this asymmetrical vignetting, yes.

But the difficulty in direct measurement I suspect has more to do with how narrow the beam of light is, due to the extreme throw ratio. Not that I have tried, just hypothesizing that it would be tough to position a meter properly and youd get significant variation as a result..


----------



## dkwong

Mark Henninger said:


> Due to the lens design, the UST hotspot is near the bottom instead of the center of the screen. A technical review could measure this asymmetrical vignetting, yes.
> 
> But the difficulty in direct measurement I suspect has more to do with how narrow the beam of light is, due to the extreme throw ratio. Not that I have tried, just hypothesizing that it would be tough to position a meter properly and youd get significant variation as a result..


Ah, that makes sense. And I guess it would also make the measurements not directly comparable to a non-UST projector anyway.


----------



## Jeffrey Chiafu Hsieh

DunMunro said:


> *EPSON SUES VAVA - CLAIMS THAT VAVA MISSTATES LUMEN OUTPUT:*
> 
> "_*VAVA advertises 2,500 ANSI lumens for its 4K laser projector on the company's website, but Epson says it falls short and that this spec is misleading to consumers along with an earlier claim of 6,000 unqualified lumens still being used by some retailers. *_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epson Sues VAVA Claiming Misleading UST Specs
> 
> 
> In this latest legal action, Epson says VAVA's 4K UST laser projector fails to meet either of two brightness specs being used to market it.
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, Projector Central measured the VAVA 4K UST and found:
> 
> "_*In its brightest setting—the default Standard color preset with the default Standard Color Temperature setting, and with the laser power Brightness control set to High—the projector measured 2,708 ANSI lumens*_."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAVA 4K Ultra Short Throw Laser Projector Review
> 
> 
> The affordable VA-LT002 ultra-short-throw laser projector from newcomer VAVA makes good pictures and sound, but also suffers from some rookie mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

When is Epson getting sued for flagrant lying on their faux K projectors? Last I checked there is nothing "4k" about their projectors let alone "4k enhanced". They are "1080 enhanced" but that doesn't sound nearly as juicy. It's bad enough 4k is boldy on everything. But 4k "enhanced" implies it is better than actual 4k. So when you're throwing half of the required pixels, it's a travesty they use 4k at all on any of their marketing materials.

The actually quality of their image is irrelevant in the argument. They're suing about truth in advertising. They need look no further than the mirror. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## DunMunro

dbpaddler said:


> When is Epson getting sued for flagrant lying on their faux K projectors? Last I checked there is nothing "4k" about their projectors let alone "4k enhanced". They are "1080 enhanced" but that doesn't sound nearly as juicy. It's bad enough 4k is boldy on everything. But 4k "enhanced" implies it is better than actual 4k. So when you're throwing half of the required pixels, it's a travesty they use 4k at all on any of their marketing materials.
> 
> The actually quality of their image is irrelevant in the argument. They're suing about truth in advertising. They need look no further than the mirror.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Here's the Spec sheet for the Epson Pro EX10000 laser projector


https://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_spec_11443.pdf



What the spec sheet fails to mention is that it uses pixel shifting to turn a 1366 x 768 display into a 1920 x 1080P display. Note the contrast claim.


----------



## dbpaddler

DunMunro said:


> Here's the Spec sheet for the Epson Pro EX10000 laser projector
> 
> 
> https://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_spec_11443.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> What the spec sheet fails to mention is that it uses pixel shifting to turn a 1366 x 768 display into a 1920 x 1080P display. Note the contrast claim.


Now I'd be fine with that as long as it's throwing the correct number of pixels like the 4x shifters do for 4k, as I don't think any of the companies specify they shift to do it. At least in most general areas of the description or basic specs. They just claim the Ti chip that does it. 

And gotta love they make the initial claim, and then say up to in the spec side. And they also claim "native" 1080p which is also false. 

There should be a class action suit against all the companies for some truth in advertising. Sadly all the small China ones one on Amazon will be left untouched with their 4k advertising and 480p resolution but they take a 4k signal. [emoji849]

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## DunMunro

Here's a video review of one year's experience with the VAVA 4K on a 150in screen:


----------



## DunMunro

And another VAVA 4K review:









VAVA VA-LT002 UST 4K Laser Projector Review


Review of the VAVA VA-LT002 UST 4K Laser Projector




www.avforums.com


----------



## DunMunro

An interesting user video:


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Any idea if Vava will be coming out with an updated or new 4K UST?


----------



## Brajesh

A new one hopefully with proper 24p support/image interpolation and more lumens (like Wemax A300).


----------



## avuman

What's everyone video settings nowadays? I feel like the one I'm currently using is a little on the dark side.


----------



## calvinwalfred

Black and white versions are on sale at Best Buy today only.


----------



## aronsonstack

Something I've assumed is normal and never bothered for confirmation, so I'll ask today. LOL! The VAVA vents are cool on the right side, but hot on the left, right? Is this normal?


----------



## GK2

aronsonstack said:


> Something I've assumed is normal and never bothered for confirmation, so I'll ask today. LOL! The VAVA vents are cool on the right side, but hot on the left, right? Is this normal?


Yes, that's normal. Fan direction is from right to left.


----------



## USTGuy

Once I purchased a Grandview Dynamique and tested the Optoma P1 to the Vava in dark room settings I immediately knew which pj to keep! [emoji41]

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

what a difference a screen makes..i added the Vava 100 inch screen on sale for 549 after I cancelled the risky Chroma 2800 up front money order...


----------



## USTGuy

gene9p said:


> what a difference a screen makes..i added the Vava 100 inch screen on sale for 549 after I cancelled the risky Chroma 2800 up front money order...
> View attachment 3186548
> View attachment 3186547


You can never fully appreciate the quality image of Vava 4K until you couple it with a UST ALR screen 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## JackB

I’m thinking of pursuing one of these on CL. Can anyone tell me what the vertical distance is from the lense to the bottom of a 100” screen? I have to put the projector on a credenza and project up to a drop down screen. The issue is a valance that covers the screen housing may limit how high I can set the screen height. 

Also, is there any problems I should be aware of when buying one of these used?


----------



## aronsonstack

gene9p said:


> what a difference a screen makes..i added the Vava 100 inch screen on sale for 549 after I cancelled the risky Chroma 2800 up front money order...
> View attachment 3186548
> View attachment 3186547



Not sure what you're using for sports with your Vava, but if you can get your hands on a PS5.... wow!!!! I was already using an Nvidia Shield Pro, which is already relatively high end compared to fire sticks and rokus. The PS5 just took my NBA games on Youtube TV to another level! I'm just a casual gamer, but I figure I'd like to collect some 4k disks and see how they look like on the Vava. Haven't bought any movies yet, but I'm already loving the media app quality on the PS5.


----------



## phenderson

Folks, I have a dilemma. My cousin's projector, which we bought as a refurb, has started showing yellow smudges during white scenes... its become more and more profound as he has used it more.
Feels like he is getting run around from VAVA... via e-mail... I am going to call their support number tomorrow...any advise or info on their support track record would be appreciated.


----------



## klas

Time flies. Had my VAVA almost 3 years with no issues and still love it. I see the original version is gone from Amazon but they have rebranded one now (HiPP projector oddly with less ansi lumens). The only interesting new UST I would be interested today is LG but price is a bit steep so keeping my VAVA until we see more affordable options.


----------



## Cyborg_Optoma

Udi18 said:


> . Can i have the link to download v1.8 firmware? My email is [email protected]


Hi

What is the latest version of firmware? Please share if you have the download url not able to find it on vava website.

Can email me at [email protected] or post here.

Thank You


----------

